# Articles on Mayweather's IV use



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

From http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...-fight/ar-AAe7QWf?li=AAa0dzB&ocid=mailsignout

Report: Mayweather received illegal IV before Pacquiao fight

For years Floyd Mayweather has made his opponents submit to drug testing, making it seem as though heâ€™s trying to help clean up boxing. But it looks like that might not be the case.
In a long report about boxing and the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, SB Nationâ€™s Thomas Hauser found that Mayweather received an IV, which is prohibited no matter what it contains, a day before his May 2 bout with Manny Pacquiao. Mayweatherâ€™s two IVs contained multi-vitamins and Vitamin C, but IVs are disallowed because they can â€œdilute or mask the presence of another substance.â€
But the story only gets fishier.
The USADA granted Mayweather a retroactive therapeutic use exemption for the IVs â€" 18 days after the fight, which Mayweather won by unanimous decision, happened on May 20. The undefeated boxer didnâ€™t even apply for the TUE until May 19, and because of a loophole in their drug-testing contract, the USADA didnâ€™t have to notify the Nevada State Athletic Commission and Pacquiaoâ€™s camp until after Mayweather received his exemption. UCLA Olympic Analytical Laboratory Don Catlin told Hauser that the USADA didnâ€™t say why it granted the TUE to Mayweather.

​
â€œItâ€™s bizarre,â€ Catlin said. â€œItâ€™s very troubling to me. USADA has yet to explain to my satisfaction why Mayweather needed an IV infusion. There might be a valid explanation, but I donâ€™t know what it is.â€
The situation is even more interesting considering Pacquiao was denied a (legal) injection of Toradol before the fight for his torn rotator cuff because the request to the NSAC wasnâ€™t made in a timely manner.
Hauserâ€™s report goes even deeper into the drug use in boxing and USADAâ€™s relationship with the sport. Itâ€™s well worth a read if youâ€™re a boxing fan.
Much lengthier article here: http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2015/9/9/9271811/can-boxing-trust-usada


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I remember reading about this, crazy shit that no one bothers to mention.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sounds strange. Floyd isn't one to dehydrate himself. Wonder what the "therapeutic use" was. Could be nothing in the end.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sounds strange. Floyd isn't one to dehydrate himself. Wonder what the "therapeutic use" was. Could be nothing in the end.


This is very odd. I kind of hope more is made of this, but I have my doubts. Very fishy if you ask me.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

IV are used for drug doping and to evade testing. That's why he's using them.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

the usada is not going to explain shit

they get paid by mayweather promotions, and in all likelihood paid very well, not to.

people seem to somehow try to compare the usada to the usda in regards to boxing; one being a government regulatory agency and one not


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I remember reading about this, crazy shit that no one bothers to mention.


I'm not sure what's so "crazy" about it if you actually read the article. First of all, the NSAC and USADA are two completely separate entities, so this doesn't relate in any way to Pacquiao being refused permission to have Toridol injections prior to the fight. Why is the Pacquiao debacle even being brought up here along with a whole bunch of other boxers who were actually caught using banned PEDs? It seems the author is just throwing in a bunch of unrelated info to try to make this story seem like something bigger than it is. He got caught by USADA with two IV bags containing saline and vitamins. Big deal. These are not illegal under the NSAC's guidelines, so he didn't break the rules, and USADA didn't catch him with any actual PEDs. Wake me up when they do. For now all this guy has is a complete non-story that he's trying to spin into some huge doping conspiracy and anyone with at least half a brain should be able to see right through it.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Deckard said:


> IV are used for drug doping and to evade testing. That's why he's using them.


These particular IVs were found to contain saline and vitamins, so what you just posted is a libelous statement.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Gotta love the title of the first article: Mayweather received 'illegal' IV before the Pacquiao fight...

IV bags containing saline and vitamins are neither illegal under the law nor under the NSAC's guidelines, but why let the truth get in the way of having a catchy bullshit title for people to click on, right? Shameful shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Gotta love the title of the first article: Mayweather received 'illegal' IV before the Pacquiao fight...
> 
> IV bags containing saline and vitamins are neither illegal under the law nor under the NSAC's guidelines, but why let the truth get in the way of having a catchy bullshit title for people to click on, right? Shameful shit.


The headline and implications are obviously exaggerated to get views, but an IV isn't an ordinary way to receive vitamins and that loophole shouldn't be there. I'm not going to accuse Mayweather of doing something illegal and this could be nothing but it's definitely eyebrow raising.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> The headline and implications are obviously exaggerated to get views, but an IV isn't an ordinary way to receive vitamins and that loophole shouldn't be there. I'm not going to accuse Mayweather of doing something illegal and this could be nothing but it's definitely eyebrow raising.


Where was the outrage when DLH showed up to the Pacquiao fight with IV marks on his arms? If you're really dehydrated, an IV is a perfectly normal and legal way to receive fluids and vitamins. They do it in hospitals all the time, even for patients who are only slightly dehydrated.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

It's definitely a red flag, but that's all it is for the moment. Thomas Hauser isn't the greatest for context.

That said, I've never assumed Mayweather was completely clean. Nor Pacquaio, nor many others. But this is what you get without an empowered centralized force in a sport.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Lol it was just vitamins


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm not sure what's so "crazy" about it if you actually read the article. First of all, the NSAC and USADA are two completely separate entities, so this doesn't relate in any way to Pacquiao being refused permission to have Toridol injections prior to the fight. Why is the Pacquiao debacle even being brought up here along with a whole bunch of other boxers who were actually caught using banned PEDs? It seems the author is just throwing in a bunch of unrelated info to try to make this story seem like something bigger than it is. He got caught by USADA with two IV bags containing saline and vitamins. Big deal. These are not illegal under the NSAC's guidelines, so he didn't break the rules, and USADA didn't catch him with any actual PEDs. Wake me up when they do. For now all this guy has is a complete non-story that he's trying to spin into some huge doping conspiracy and anyone with at least half a brain should be able to see right through it.


Citing from the article linked by OP, which I did read, I doubt you did.

"It was announced publicly that the bout contract Mayweather and Pacquiao signed in February 2012 to fight each other provided that drug testing would be conducted by USADA. But the actual contract with USADA remained to be negotiated. In early March, USADA presented the Pacquiao camp with a contract that allowed the testing agency to grant a retroactive therapeutic use exemption (TUE) to either fighter in the event that the fighter tested positive for a prohibited drug. That retroactive exemption could have been granted without notifying the Nevada State Athletic Commission or the opposing fighter's camp."

Pac's camp rejected that, and the contract was changed. If they hadn't we wouldn't even have heard about the IVs.

A couple other things:

"More specifically, the 2015 WADA 'Prohibited Substances and Methods List' states, "Intravenous infusions and/or injections of more than 50 ml per 6 hour period are prohibited except for those legitimately received in the course of hospital admissions, surgical procedures, or clinical investigations."

IVs in excess of 50ml are on the WADA banned list for a reason, it could be used to mask other substances. Why would a dedicated athlete like Mayweather need an IV before the fight? Is he a big welter that is draining?

"Drug testing for a Mayweather fight generally begins shortly after the fight is announced. Mayweather and his opponent agree to keep USADA advised as to their whereabouts at all times and submit to an unlimited number of unannounced blood and urine tests. That sounds good. But in effect, USADA allows Mayweather to determine when the testing begins. That leaves a long period of time during which there are no checks on what substances he might put into his body.

For example, Mayweather didn't announce Andre Berto as the opponent for his upcoming Sept. 12 fight until Aug. 4, only 39 days before the fight. That didn't leave much time for serious drug testing. From the conclusion of the Pacquiao fight until the Berto announcement, Mayweather was not subject to USADA testing."

How can you call it year round testing when Floyd pretty much decides when it starts?

There is more, the article is very informative. No one is saying that Floyd "broke the rules" or "tested positive." You gotta admit it is pretty hard to do these things when USADA changes their terms for you from fight to fight and you get to pick when testing starts.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Lampley said:


> It's definitely a red flag, but that's all it is for the moment. Thomas Hauser isn't the greatest for context.
> 
> That said, I've never assumed Mayweather was completely clean. Nor Pacquaio, nor many others. But this is what you get without an empowered centralized force in a sport.


I'm on record stating that I think they're probably all using PEDs, but I'm just not seeing how this is a "red flag" at all. An IV is a quick and effective way to rehydrate and they're used all the time. Again, I didn't hear anybody talking about "red flags" when DLH showed up to his fight against Pacquiao with obvious IV marks on him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Why they would use an agency that can be ten times more costly is beyond me. Then Again, maybe it's the extra Level of secrecy usada employs for favorites.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Citing from the article linked by OP, which I did read, I doubt you did.
> 
> "It was announced publicly that the bout contract Mayweather and Pacquiao signed in February 2012 to fight each other provided that drug testing would be conducted by USADA. But the actual contract with USADA remained to be negotiated. In early March, USADA presented the Pacquiao camp with a contract that allowed the testing agency to grant a retroactive therapeutic use exemption (TUE) to either fighter in the event that the fighter tested positive for a prohibited drug. That retroactive exemption could have been granted without notifying the Nevada State Athletic Commission or the opposing fighterï¿½s camp."
> 
> ...


Didnt anyone ever tell you? You never go full Pactard


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Citing from the article linked by OP, which I did read, I doubt you did.
> 
> "It was announced publicly that the bout contract Mayweather and Pacquiao signed in February 2012 to fight each other provided that drug testing would be conducted by USADA. But the actual contract with USADA remained to be negotiated. In early March, USADA presented the Pacquiao camp with a contract that allowed the testing agency to grant a retroactive therapeutic use exemption (TUE) to either fighter in the event that the fighter tested positive for a prohibited drug. That retroactive exemption could have been granted without notifying the Nevada State Athletic Commission or the opposing fighterï¿½s camp."
> 
> ...


You have to remember who you are dealing with here, in terms on the fighter, and his fans who'll excuse anything he does with out any type of critical thinking involved.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Didnt anyone ever tell you? You never go full Pactard


Lol, if you're referring to how I posted the whole fucken article I don't know how I did that. I'm on my phone, I deleted it and only left the parts I found really interesting.

If you genuinely think I'm a pactard then I don't know what to say. I think Pac was or is on something like most other top guys. I actually bought in to the "Olympic style testing" Floyd was taking, from what I read in the article they modify the terms based on the contract signed and it does not start until said contract is signed. What's the point then? Just let everyone dope in peace.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm not sure what's so "crazy" about it if you actually read the article. First of all, the NSAC and USADA are two completely separate entities, so this doesn't relate in any way to Pacquiao being refused permission to have Toridol injections prior to the fight. Why is the Pacquiao debacle even being brought up here along with a whole bunch of other boxers who were actually caught using banned PEDs? It seems the author is just throwing in a bunch of unrelated info to try to make this story seem like something bigger than it is. He got caught by USADA with two IV bags containing saline and vitamins. Big deal. These are not illegal under the NSAC's guidelines, so he didn't break the rules, and USADA didn't catch him with any actual PEDs. Wake me up when they do. For now all this guy has is a complete non-story that he's trying to spin into some huge doping conspiracy and anyone with at least half a brain should be able to see right through it.


yeah this story is nonsense. This is like when every news site was reporting that Mayweather got stripped of his WBO title. Headlines from big news sites just read "Mayweather stripped of the title that he won from Pacquiao". Or one said "Mayweather stripped of title for not adhering to rules".

A bunch of nonsense


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Citing from the article linked by OP, which I did read, I doubt you did.
> 
> "It was announced publicly that the bout contract Mayweather and Pacquiao signed in February 2012 to fight each other provided that drug testing would be conducted by USADA. But the actual contract with USADA remained to be negotiated. In early March, USADA presented the Pacquiao camp with a contract that allowed the testing agency to grant a retroactive therapeutic use exemption (TUE) to either fighter in the event that the fighter tested positive for a prohibited drug. That retroactive exemption could have been granted without notifying the Nevada State Athletic Commission or the opposing fighterï¿½s camp."
> 
> ...


I read the article and I'm well aware that USADA's contracts are tailored to the fighters who pay them their fees. As far as I'm aware, nobody is referring to these tests as "year round" and it's a well known fact that they are not. I've even touched on this previously in reference to Pacquiao suddenly coming down with a bad case of bacne for the Mayweather fight and Berto currently exhibiting a massive HGH gut. You're not telling me anything I didn't already know here.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> You have to remember who you are dealing with here, in terms on the fighter, and his fans who'll excuse anything he does with out any type of critical thinking involved.


Nonsense. What did he do, exactly?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nonsense. What did he do, exactly?


Not going to play games with a poster playing dumb. Whether he did anything illegal which I didn't say, it's still fishy. If you can't see, then blind is fine by me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Where was the outrage when DLH showed up to the Pacquiao fight with IV marks on his arms? If you're really dehydrated, an IV is a perfectly normal and legal way to receive fluids and vitamins. They do it in hospitals all the time, even for patients who are only slightly dehydrated.


Why would Floyd be that dehydrated? Roach pointed to it as a sign that DLH had drained his body so much that it wasn't able to rehydrate properly, his stomach had shrunk. Floyd obviously isn't doing that to make the welterweight limit. Drinking and eating normally should be enough. I think we'd all struggle to find examples outside of DLH and Floyd in boxing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I read the article and I'm well aware that USADA's contracts are tailored to the fighters who pay them their fees. As far as I'm aware, nobody is referring to these tests as "year round" and it's a well known fact that they are not. I've even touched on this previously in reference to Pacquiao suddenly coming down with a bad case of bacne for the Mayweather fight and Berto currently exhibiting a massive HGH gut. You're not telling me anything I didn't already know here.


Then why act like the 2 IVs are not suspicious? They're clearly on the banned WADA substance list for a reason. Now if you're a Chavez Jr. trying to squeeze down to 160 after training very little I can see why you would use this loop hole, but why Floyd? He's in shape year round pretty much, he could've taken those vitamins orally every day if he wanted to.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

injecting vitamins or medications into the body will assimilate far more quicker than taking pills


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Most likely why Mayweather didn't want VADA.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Floyd and every other top fighter are on PEDS, I believe this is just the reality of the sport.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Not going to play games with a poster playing dumb. Whether he did anything illegal which I didn't say, it's still fishy. If you can't see, then blind is fine by me.


Fishy how? Was it fishy when DLH used an IV to rehydrate before his fight with Pacquiao? Is it fishy when these things are used in hospitals every single day for patients who are even slightly dehydrated from having a cold, etc? You do know that these guys dehydrate themselves to make weight, correct? Mayweather reportedly walks around at about 150 or so and he's never even slightly out of shape, so it would stand to reason that he has to lose some water weight in order to weigh in at or below 147. An IV is a quick and effective way to replenish the lost water and vitamins that one sweats out while trying to make the weight, and that's all the IV bags he had were found to contain.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather could be over training. I remember what he said after the second Maidana fight. He said he felt sharper in the first fight and that he was dry.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Why would Floyd be that dehydrated? Roach pointed to it as a sign that DLH had drained his body so much that it wasn't able to rehydrate properly, his stomach had shrunk. Floyd obviously isn't doing that to make the welterweight limit. Drinking and eating normally should be enough. I think we'd all struggle to find examples outside of DLH and Floyd in boxing.


See my post above.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

quincy k said:


> injecting vitamins or medications into the body will assimilate far more quicker than taking pills


"Mayweather's medical team also told the collection agents that the IV consisted of two separate mixes. The first was a mixture of 250 milliliters of saline and multi-vitamins. The second was a 500-milliliter mixture of saline and Vitamin C. Seven hundred and fifty milliliters equals 25.361 ounces, an amount equal to roughly 16 percent of the blood normally present in an average adult male."

This wasn't no B-12 shot, WADA bans anything over 50 ml.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Then why act like the 2 IVs are not suspicious? They're clearly on the banned WADA substance list for a reason. Now if you're a Chavez Jr. trying to squeeze down to 160 after training very little I can see why you would use this loop hole, but why Floyd? He's in shape year round pretty much, he could've taken those vitamins orally every day if he wanted to.


They're not banned by the NSAC and theirs are the only rules that matter in this case as the fight was held in Nevada.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll say Floyd is in the wrong here and fucked up. If it's in the rules, then you don't break them. I wouldn't call this cheating though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> They're not banned by the NSAC and theirs are the only rules that matter in this case as the fight was held in Nevada.


"Bob Bennett (who worked for the FBI before assuming his present position as executive director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission) has this to say: "The TUE for Mayweather's IV - and the IV was administered at Floyd's house, not in a medical facility, and wasn't brought to our attention at the time - was totally unacceptable. I've made it clear to Travis Tygart that this should not happen again. We have the sole authority to grant any and all TUEs in the state of Nevada. USADA is a drug-testing agency. USADA should not be granting waivers and exemptions. Not in this state. We are less than pleased that USADA acted the way it did."

Why is this guy reacting this way then? I'm sure he doesn't give a fuck as long as Floyd keeps handing out cash but why try to save face when it wasn't a big deal?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll say Floyd is in the wrong here and fucked up. If it's in the rules, then you don't break them. I wouldn't call this cheating though


From what I can tell Floyd didn't break any rules, it was clear in the USADA contract that he could do what he did. You have to find it suspicious though, it's on the WADA banned list for a reason, this also proves that USADA testing is pretty worthless in boxing.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Fishy how? Was it fishy when DLH used an IV to rehydrate before his fight with Pacquiao? Is it fishy when these things are used in hospitals every single day for patients who are even slightly dehydrated from having a cold, etc? You do know that these guys dehydrate themselves to make weight, correct? Mayweather reportedly walks around at about 150 or so and he's never even slightly out of shape, so it would stand to reason that he has to lose some water weight in order to weigh in at or below 147. An IV is a quick and effective way to replenish the lost water and vitamins that one sweats out while trying to make the weight, and that's all the IV bags he had were found to contain.


Dlh and MP have nothing to do with this. That's your attempts at deflection.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> "Bob Bennett (who worked for the FBI before assuming his present position as executive director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission) has this to say: ï¿½The TUE for Mayweatherï¿½s IV - and the IV was administered at Floydï¿½s house, not in a medical facility, and wasnï¿½t brought to our attention at the time - was totally unacceptable. Iï¿½ve made it clear to Travis Tygart that this should not happen again. We have the sole authority to grant any and all TUEs in the state of Nevada. USADA is a drug-testing agency. USADA should not be granting waivers and exemptions. Not in this state. We are less than pleased that USADA acted the way it did.ï¿½
> 
> Why is this guy reacting this way then? I'm sure he doesn't give a fuck as long as Floyd keeps handing out cash but why try to save face when it wasn't a big deal?


The NSAC conducts their own tests and has their own rules, just as the NYSAC does. Erik Morales wasn't penalized by the NYSAC for testing positive for Clenbuterol because he didn't fail their tests. Even if Mayweather had been caught with something actually banned by the NSAC by USADA, he didn't fail the NSAC's tests and therefore they wouldn't be in a position to punish him either. It seems that this guy's issue is with USADA granting a TUE which he feels only the Nevada Commission has the authority to do, but USADA's TUE clearly isn't worth a shit anyway as they don't have any authority over the NSAC or Mayweather for that matter. They're just an outside testing company contracted by the fighters themselves.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> From what I can tell Floyd didn't break any rules, it was clear in the USADA contract that he could do what he did. You have to find it suspicious though, it's on the WADA banned list for a reason, this also proves that USADA testing is pretty worthless in boxing.


Also, it was hilarious when Pascal was talking nonsense about Kovalev doping. Once Kovalev says he wanted VADA testing, Pascal stopped talking shit. Not sure what it is but VADA got people shook.

Yeah, USADA is going to come out looking worse.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The NSAC conducts their own tests and has their own rules, just as the NYSAC does. Erik Morales wasn't penalized by the NYSAC for testing positive for Clenbuterol because he didn't fail their tests. Even if Mayweather had been caught with something actually banned by the NSAC by USADA, he didn't fail the NSAC's tests and therefore they wouldn't be in a position to punish him either. It seems that this guy's issue is with USADA granting a TUE which he feels only the Nevada Commission has the authority to do, but USADA's TUE clearly isn't worth a shit anyway as they don't have any authority over the NSAC or Mayweather for that matter. They're just an outside testing company contracted by the fighters themselves.


I see, that makes sense.

Again, I'm not arguing that Floyd broke any rules or tested positive. I'm arguing that the 25 or so ounces IV that he had is suspicious. I'm also trying to point out how useless USADA really is in boxing, you'd have to be an idiot to fail their tests.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> See my post above.


Not convincing enough for me. Using it in a hospital for a sick dehydrated person doesn't make Floyd using it any more sensible. Neither is Oscar who couldn't take his fluids in normally because of how drained he was. Floyd can just drink the fluids. Just drink them. There should be no emergency for him to use an IV. With an IV you also risk irritating the vein, causing blood leakage, lingering pain or bruising on the arm. And this is the day before the fight. It may just be his quirky way of rehydrating, sure. But it's definitely unusual. If he walks around at 150-155 I think he can lose a few pounds during camp and the week up to the weigh in to be able to rehydrate by putting liquids in his mouth and swallowing them.

Again, it could be totally innocent. But it's unusual either way.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Dlh and MP have nothing to do with this. That's your attempts at deflection.


Is that really all you've got? :lol:

"Ermagherd he had bags full of water and vitamins... It's so fishaaaayyy!"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Also, it was hilarious when Pascal was talking nonsense about Kovalev doping. Once Kovalev says he wanted VADA testing, Pascal stopped talking shit. Not sure what it is but VADA got people shook.


I never really read up on how these things work until now... I wonder if VADA is more legitimate, it can't be any worse than USADA from what I've read today.

Im no Flomo but I really thought Floyd was under some legit testing and that it would take some Lance Armstrong shit to bring him down. Now I know it's as legit as Jorge Kaguachi's buff bod.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Is that really all you've got? :lol:
> 
> "Ermagherd he had bags full of water and vitamins... It's so fishaaaayyy!"


Grow up guy. Like I said, dlh and Mp have nothing to do with this thread. At least bball had the balls to say fmjr messed up. You're just in full on defend the hero mode. Makes you impossible to discuss anything rationally with.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Not convincing enough for me. Using it in a hospital for a sick dehydrated person doesn't make Floyd using it any more sensible. Neither is Oscar who couldn't take his fluids in normally because of how drained he was. Floyd can just drink the fluids. Just drink them. There should be no emergency for him to use an IV. With an IV you also risk irritating the vein, causing blood leakage, lingering pain or bruising on the arm. And this is the day before the fight. It may just be his quirky way of rehydrating, sure. But it's definitely unusual. If he walks around at 150-155 I think he can lose a few pounds during camp and the week up to the weigh in to be able to rehydrate by putting liquids in his mouth and swallowing them.
> 
> Again, it could be totally innocent. But it's unusual either way.


Neither you nor I know how drained he was after the weigh-in or even if he actually used the bags, so this is all just speculation. If he was even a little drained, however, the quickest and most effective way to get the lost water and vitamins back into his body would have been to use an IV. I have a friend who is a nurse and she has even given IVs to friends of ours after a night of drinking to prevent hangovers, which are mostly caused by dehydration. You can also drink fluids and pop vitamins orally, but it isn't nearly as quick as an IV. Do a quick google search and I'm sure you'll find that this is much more common in boxing and MMA than you think. It's just that everyone isn't named Mayweather, so not everybody is under a constant microscope.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Neither you nor I know how drained he was after the weigh-in or even if he actually used the bags, so this is all just speculation. If he was even a little drained, however, the quickest and most effective way to get the lost water and vitamins back into his body would have been to use an IV. I have a friend who is a nurse and she has even given IVs to friends of ours after a night of drinking to prevent hangovers, which are mostly caused by dehydration. You can also drink fluids and pop vitamins orally, but it isn't nearly as quick as an IV. Do a quick google search and I'm sure you'll find that this is much more common in boxing and MMA than you think. It's just that everyone isn't named Mayweather, so not everybody is under a constant microscope.


Of course it's all speculation. But I wouldn't expect for Floyd to be as dehydrated as a drunk person, especially when he has to drain less than most if not all welterweights. All I can find when I google is that it was banned in MMA because of it's use as a masking agent. Definitely not seeing an array of names connected with IV use. The retroactive exemption is even more out of place. It's unusual and worth noting and talking about.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Grow up guy. Like I said, dlh and Mp have nothing to do with this thread. At least bball had the balls to say fmjr messed up. You're just in full on defend the hero mode. Makes you impossible to discuss anything rationally with.


BBall was mistaken and he has already been corrected, guy. We're talking about bags filled with water and vitamins here. You made the statement that it's "fishy" so again I ask, how is it fishy exactly? I have given rational, well thought out responses to this thread. If you can't do the same then kindly fuck off.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> BBall was mistaken and he has already been corrected, guy. We're talking about bags filled with water and vitamins here. You made the statement that it's "fishy" so again I ask, how is it fishy exactly? I have given rational, well thought out responses to this thread. If you can't do the same then kindly fuck off.


The crazy never think they are crazy. Have a good one friend.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I never really read up on how these things work until now... I wonder if VADA is more legitimate, it can't be any worse than USADA from what I've read today.
> 
> Im no Flomo but I really thought Floyd was under some legit testing and that it would take some Lance Armstrong shit to bring him down. Now I know it's as legit as Jorge Kaguachi's buff bod.







@3:20

The thing about the simple saline infusion. There is a reason things are banned.
Plus, you have this:






which went right under the radar. I mean people talk about pimples being suspect :lol:.

Boy is blood doping, but hell, I think they're all on something. This is way too damn suspicious.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Of course it's all speculation. But I wouldn't expect for Floyd to be as dehydrated as a drunk person, especially when he has to drain less than most if not all welterweights. All I can find when I google is that it was banned in MMA because of it's use as a masking agent. Definitely not seeing an array of names connected with IV use. The retroactive exemption is even more out of place. It's unusual and worth noting and talking about.


As you said, you think he walks around between 150-155, and when does he ever appear even slightly fat or out of shape? Never, so I'm sure he has to cut some water weight to make 147. And no, it is not "banned in MMA". I'm not sure where you got that from, but MMA isn't one organization and they're governed by the rules of the state commissions which they hold their events in for the most part. Fair point on the retroactive exemption. It comes as no surprise to me, though. USADA are nothing more than an outside testing agency hired on by the fighters for little more than their own informational purposes, and it's hardly in their best interest to go around trying to fuck with the people who pay them, now is it? Also, they're bound by their contracts with whoever hires them on, and of course those contracts don't give USADA any real authority whatsoever over their employers because their employers aren't that stupid.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> The crazy never think they are crazy. Have a good one friend.


And the stupid never think they're stupid because they're too stupid to know any better. You have a nice night, guy.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Everybody who's somebody is juicing, whether in boxing, MMA or even Olympic shooting. Anyone who believes otherwise in a sport making millions is naive.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Everybody who's somebody is juicing, whether in boxing, MMA or even Olympic shooting. Anyone who believes otherwise in a sport making millions is naive.


Especially anyone pretending that this doesn't, in the very least, deserve a raised eyebrow.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Why would Floyd be that dehydrated?.


an excuse to duck GGG


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather better get his legal team ready and be prepared. The white establishment is on the attack. It was obvious after Rousey winning fighter of the year that thy were going to try and denigrate Floyd as best they can now they are attacking him out right. Hope Mayweather can weather the coming storm no pun intended.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> And the stupid never think they're stupid because they're too stupid to know any better. You have a nice night, guy.


Wow, nice one! So original!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> As you said, you think he walks around between 150-155, and when does he ever appear even slightly fat or out of shape? Never, so I'm sure he has to cut some water weight to make 147. And no, it is not "banned in MMA". I'm not sure where you got that from, but MMA isn't one organization and they're governed by the rules of the state commissions which they hold their events in for the most part. Fair point on the retroactive exemption. It comes as no surprise to me, though. USADA are nothing more than an outside testing agency hired on by the fighters for little more than their own informational purposes, and it's hardly in their best interest to go around trying to fuck with the people who pay them, now is it? Also, they're bound by their contracts with whoever hires them on, and of course those contracts don't give USADA any real authority whatsoever over their employers because their employers aren't that stupid.


None of that makes this usual or common or makes the realities of testing in boxing less unsettling. Which is my only point.

The UFC is synonymous with top level MMA and banned it. That's significant. 
Floyd has to dehydrate less than most and sticking a needle in his arm instead of sipping some gatorade is unusual. 
USADA's retroactive exemption is suspicious and weakens their integrity.

And all of that is worth looking into. Just as much as acne or a roid gut. This could be nothing. But there's no reason to try and make it seem like a casual false alarm that we should forget about and not question.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I never really read up on how these things work until now... I wonder if VADA is more legitimate, it can't be any worse than USADA from what I've read today.
> 
> Im no Flomo but I really thought Floyd was under some legit testing and that it would take some Lance Armstrong shit to bring him down. Now I know it's as legit as Jorge Kaguachi's buff bod.


Lance Armstrong was the most tested man in the world for nearly a decade (year round) and it still took someone ratting him out for him to finally get caught, so even with "legit testing" guys are still flying under the radar. Then you look at a sport like boxing where the standard is typically one scheduled piss test just prior to or just after the fight and you'd have to be a complete fucking buffoon not to believe that at least the vast majority of top level boxers are not on all sorts of PEDs. We're talking about sometimes tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars on the line based on a guy's performance and almost zero chance of being caught here. Of course they're doing it. They'd have to be incredibly stupid not to. I'm on record stating that I think Mayweather, Pacquiao, and just about every other top level boxer in the world is probably taking PEDs. My only issue with this thread is that some people are acting as if a couple of bags of saline and vitamins are some sort of proof of PED use, when they're clearly not. Mayweather doesn't need IVs if he's trying to cheat and get away with it. All he needs to do is to know how long a particular drug stays in his system and cycle off accordingly prior to being tested. For those who don't subject themselves to additional testing it's even easier because they typically have all the way up to the day of the fight before they have to worry about being tested.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> None of that makes this usual or common or makes the realities of testing in boxing less unsettling. Which is my only point.
> 
> The UFC is synonymous with top level MMA and banned it. That's significant.
> Floyd has to dehydrate less than most and sticking a needle in his arm instead of sipping some gatorade is unusual.
> ...


For a guy - Thomas Hauser - that has served as Chairman of the BWAA and made untold amounts of money as one of Muhammad Ali's principal biographers, he has a strange obsession and strong sense of loathing for Mayweather. Seems to love the headlines, but he definitely isn't a nobody. He also came out with this three years ago alleging Floyd failed three separate drug tests in the same training camp for the Cotto fight: http://bloguin.com/queensberryrules...il-multiple-drug-tests-and-other-riddles.html

Did everyone forget about that shit? I guess, because nothing ever came of it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> BBall was mistaken and he has already been corrected, guy. We're talking about bags filled with water and vitamins here. You made the statement that it's "fishy" so again I ask, how is it fishy exactly? I have given rational, well thought out responses to this thread. If you can't do the same then kindly fuck off.


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> For a guy - Thomas Hauser - that has served as Chairman of the BWAA and made untold amounts of money as one of Muhammad Ali's principal biographers, he has a strange obsession and strong sense of loathing for Mayweather. Seems to love the headlines, but he definitely isn't a nobody. He also came out with this three years ago alleging Floyd failed three separate drug tests in the same training camp: http://bloguin.com/queensberryrules...il-multiple-drug-tests-and-other-riddles.html Did everyone forget about that shit? I guess, because nothing ever came of it.


Yeah I remember Hauser being considered dubious. Though upon searching I've seen even earlier articles about the IV that for some reason didn't catch wind.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

IVs are no more effective than drinking unless you are unable to drink for whatever reason


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Lance Armstrong was the most tested man in the world for nearly a decade (year round) and it still took someone ratting him out for him to finally get caught, so even with "legit testing" guys are still flying under the radar. Then you look at a sport like boxing where the standard is typically one scheduled piss test just prior to or just after the fight and you'd have to be a complete fucking buffoon not to believe that at least the vast majority of top level boxers are not on all sorts of PEDs. We're talking about sometimes tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars on the line based on a guy's performance and almost zero chance of being caught here. Of course they're doing it. They'd have to be incredibly stupid not to. I'm on record stating that I think Mayweather, Pacquiao, and just about every other top level boxer in the world is probably taking PEDs. My only issue with this thread is that some people are acting as if a couple of bags of saline and vitamins are some sort of proof of PED use, when they're clearly not. Mayweather doesn't need IVs if he's trying to cheat and get away with it. All he needs to do is to know how long a particular drug stays in his system and cycle off accordingly prior to being tested. For those who don't subject themselves to additional testing it's even easier because they typically have all the way up to the day of the fight before they have to worry about being tested.


Posters have saids it's suspicious for the most part, not that it's certifiable proof of ped. You're way too emotionally vested into Fmjr guy. Which is why you instantly defend him every single second on the board.
But you said bball was mistaken, why not call him out on it? Afraid to rock the boat of your captain?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> For a guy - Thomas Hauser - that has served as Chairman of the BWAA and made untold amounts of money as one of Muhammad Ali's principal biographers, he has a strange obsession and strong sense of loathing for Mayweather. Seems to love the headlines, but he definitely isn't a nobody. He also came out with this three years ago alleging Floyd failed three separate drug tests in the same training camp for the Cotto fight: http://bloguin.com/queensberryrules...il-multiple-drug-tests-and-other-riddles.html
> 
> Did everyone forget about that shit? I guess, because nothing ever came of it.


Wasn't the source of the supposed failed tests a letter from GBP that was sent to another writer? Like in the form of some bogus cease and desist letter or something? Does that ring a bell?
Anyway, Hauser addresses the rumor, he doesn't accuse fmjr of anything actually. But yeah, he's probably a salty old cuss who doesn't care too much for fmjr. Doesn't mean he might not have something though.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Whoops. 

But can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> None of that makes this usual or common or makes the realities of testing in boxing less unsettling. Which is my only point.
> 
> The UFC is synonymous with top level MMA and banned it. That's significant.
> Floyd has to dehydrate less than most and sticking a needle in his arm instead of sipping some gatorade is unusual.
> ...


It's far more common than you think, and yes, the realities of testing in boxing and sports in general are quite unsettling for those who were not previously in the know. I won't go into any detail on what I've seen first hand and I will never matter of factly state that any particular guy is on PEDs as I don't want to get sued, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you have no fucking clue how widespread this shit really is. Like I said, we're talking about sometimes tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars on the line and almost zero chance of getting popped here. Of course these guys are doing it, and I don't need some fucking IV bags to raise my eyebrows. Those don't prove shit and are easily explained away. Explain to me how in the fuck a guy is going to not take PEDs which are proven to work with basically zero chance of getting caught if he has any clue what he's doing and with tens of millions of dollars on the line. You guys are getting all worked up over some bullshit while the real evidence is right in front of your faces.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Posters have saids it's suspicious for the most part, not that it's certifiable proof of ped. You're way too emotionally vested into Fmjr guy. Which is why you instantly defend him every single second on the board.
> But you said bball was mistaken, why not call him out on it? Afraid to rock the boat of your captain?


Read the rest of the thread, fuckwit, and maybe try checking my post history before making generalizations about me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It's far more common than you think, and yes, the realities of testing in boxing and sports in general are quite unsettling for those who were not previously in the know. I won't go into any detail on what I've seen first hand and I will never matter of factly state that any particular guy is on PEDs as I don't want to get sued, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you have no fucking clue how widespread this shit really is. Like I said, we're talking about sometimes tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars on the line and almost zero chance of getting popped here. Of course these guys are doing it, and I don't need some fucking IV bags to raise my eyebrows. Those don't prove shit and are easily explained away. Explain to me how in the fuck a guy is going to not take PEDs which are proven to work with basically zero chance of getting caught if he has any clue what he's doing and with tens of millions of dollars on the line. You guys are getting all worked up over some bullshit while the real evidence is right in front of your faces.


Why are you so angry? I don't get it. You seem insulted that it's even being discussed. It's not news to most of us that most top athletes are believed to be using illegal PED's. The IV is atypical, especially for someone who should be able to rehydrate the old fashioned way, and USADA has another hole poked in it. And this involves the face of the sport who is largely responsible for raising awareness with regards to the lack of testing. Eyebrows have been raised before, this is worth a centimeter raise. I don't think anyone here has gone into a widespread panic about Floyd being uniquely on PED's because of this. It's a tiny piece of a big puzzle. It could be nothing, but it's worth looking at, so please stop yelling at everyone for caring enough to simply speculate.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

rjjfan said:


>


Bags containing saline and vitamins are what he was 'caught' with, are they not?


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> "Mayweatherï¿½s medical team also told the collection agents that the IV consisted of two separate mixes. The first was a mixture of 250 milliliters of saline and multi-vitamins. The second was a 500-milliliter mixture of saline and Vitamin C. Seven hundred and fifty milliliters equals 25.361 ounces, an amount equal to roughly 16 percent of the blood normally present in an average adult male."
> 
> This wasn't no B-12 shot, WADA bans anything over 50 ml.


My wife did 2 litres at a time I think after being dehydrated and passing out from morning sickness.

I don't know why Floyd would be dehydrated, maybe they just wanted to keep him hydrated but it could be used to mask PED use


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Read the rest of the thread, fuckwit, and maybe try checking my post history before making generalizations about me.


Oh no... Angry, pissed off cormega is back. Just stay in line friend, play it safe, and be a good subordinate.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It's far more common than you think, and yes, the realities of testing in boxing and sports in general are quite unsettling for those who were not previously in the know. I won't go into any detail on what I've seen first hand and I will never matter of factly state that any particular guy is on PEDs as I don't want to get sued, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you have no fucking clue how widespread this shit really is. Like I said, we're talking about sometimes tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars on the line and almost zero chance of getting popped here. Of course these guys are doing it, and I don't need some fucking IV bags to raise my eyebrows. Those don't prove shit and are easily explained away. Explain to me how in the fuck a guy is going to not take PEDs which are proven to work with basically zero chance of getting caught if he has any clue what he's doing and with tens of millions of dollars on the line. You guys are getting all worked up over some bullshit while the real evidence is right in front of your faces.


You're the only one getting worked up. You see, a lot of us can discuss things with out getting mad. What you do is a sign of weak minded people.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Why are you so angry? I don't get it. You seem insulted that it's even being discussed. It's not news to most of us that most top athletes are believed to be using illegal PED's. The IV is atypical, especially for someone who should be able to rehydrate the old fashioned way, and USADA has another hole poked in it. And this involves the face of the sport who is largely responsible for raising awareness with regards to the lack of testing. Eyebrows have been raised before, this is worth a centimeter raise. I don't think anyone here has gone into a widespread panic about Floyd being uniquely on PED's because of this. It's a tiny piece of a big puzzle. It could be nothing, but it's worth looking at, so please stop yelling at everyone for caring enough to simply speculate.


I'm not angry at all, bruh. You're in here talking about IV bags full of saline and vitamins as if they're some sort of proof of anything and I'm just taking the time to educate you. If you don't want to hear the real then that's fine.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Oh no... Angry, pissed off cormega is back. Just stay in line friend, play it safe, and be a good subordinate.


Or maybe read the thread and my post history before commenting. :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Bags containing saline and vitamins are what he was 'caught' with, are they not?


You've completely missed the entire point on the thread. Wow...no wonder.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm not angry at all, bruh. You're in here talking about IV bags full of saline and vitamins as if they're some sort of proof of anything and I'm just taking the time to educate you. If you don't want to hear the real then that's fine.


You're not educating me, you're getting all upset people think this is a little off. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Or maybe read the thread and my post history before commenting. :good


Where did you tell bball he was wrong. Can you quote it? Or which post number?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're not educating me, you're getting all upset people think this is a little off. But whatever floats your boat.


He thinks this whole ordeal here is about only the contents of the bags. Can You believe that? I refuse to hold his hand and walk him through this until he gets that...."ooohhh..." Moment.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This is the standard way pro athletes take their designer steroids, injecting the night before the fight where it will be clean the next morning. Floyd just happened to be caught red handed at the actual injecting stage. An embarrassing mistake for the poster boy of expensive designer gear.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> You're not educating me, you're getting all upset people think this is a little off. But whatever floats your boat.


I'm a bit annoyed with the stupidity on display in this thread. Common sense should tell you that the guy is probably cheating along with the rest of the top level athletes in the world, but we're in here debating over a couple of IV bags, FFS. Those prove absolutely nothing and are far less suspect than the physical indicators of PED use that I've seen on Pacquiao, Marquez, Berto, Cotto and many others throughout the years, but as I said, their names aren't Mayweather, so they aren't worthy of a 10 page debate.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Where did you tell bball he was wrong. Can you quote it? Or which post number?


Where did I say I told him anything? Can you quote it? Again, try reading the thread, Mal. :good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with the stupidity on display in this thread. Common sense should tell you that the guy is probably cheating along with the rest of the top level athletes in the world, but we're in here debating over a couple of IV bags, FFS. Those prove absolutely nothing and are far less suspect than the physical indicators of PED use that I've seen on Pacquiao,_ Marquez_, Berto, Cotto and many others throughout the years, but as I said, their names aren't Mayweather, so they aren't worthy of a 10 page debate.


Ahh, bullshit, dude. Marquez was the first one to get hammered after KtFO six. After he beat Alvarado, it got worse when he showed up covered in pimples. It's still brought up.

You're getting mad over absolutely nothing. No idea why considering you think Mayweather is on something. Also, watch the video I posted at the time-frame. It isn't about what's in the IV, but what IV's are centered around. This is especially suspect because of the background the writers of the SI articles lays out.

Oh, Berto was also raised as a big issue when he came into training camp pregnant.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with the stupidity on display in this thread. Common sense should tell you that the guy is probably cheating along with the rest of the top level athletes in the world, but we're in here debating over a couple of IV bags, FFS. Those prove absolutely nothing and are far less suspect than the physical indicators of PED use that I've seen on Pacquiao, Marquez, Berto, Cotto and many others throughout the years, but as I said, their names aren't Mayweather, so they aren't worthy of a 10 page debate.


You seem to be the only one trying to stress the IV bags aren't worth discussing. That's what is filling up these pages.

Here, everyone shrugged and said, it's possible to likely that they're both cheating, and moved on. No 10 pages needed.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?67643-Juan-Manuel-Marquez-chest-Acne-vs-Pacquiao-s-Bacne

Here, we got 14 pages of discussion about JMM's chest acne. His name isn't Mayweather.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?43621-JMM-s-sudden-chest-acne-(Photos)

Nobody is claiming these IV's are damning evidence Floyd is juicing. It's unusual, interesting, reveals holes in USADA, and is thus worth discussing. That's all. Now I'm done making way more posts than I planned to about this.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mal said:


> You have to remember who you are dealing with here, in terms on the fighter, and his fans who'll excuse anything he does with out any type of critical thinking involved.


Unfortunately the opposite also applies; precisely because of the particular fighter involved some people will go out of their way to exaggerate and imply what may in actuality be a complete non-story. Now, I'm NOT saying that's the case here but it's something we all need to be aware of.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cormega said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with the stupidity on display in this thread. Common sense should tell you that the guy is probably cheating along with the rest of the top level athletes in the world, but we're in here debating over a couple of IV bags, FFS. Those prove absolutely nothing and are far less suspect than the physical indicators of PED use that I've seen on Pacquiao, Marquez, Berto, Cotto and many others throughout the years, but as I said, their names aren't Mayweather, so they aren't worthy of a 10 page debate.


I just read that the IV can mask other things and someone else used to cheat in the past, regardless in USADA testing you're not meant to use it


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

So did Mayweather do something against the rules?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Does this prove he was taking PED's, no it doesn't. But is it suspicious, yes definitely, it will put doubts in peoples minds. When this story is was first reported I read he had used IV's but was given an exemption, what wasn't explained then is that the exemption was done retroactively. Now that has been released it does make the whole thing seem more questionable, but it isn't proof of cheating.

This combined with the 3 rumoured failed tests reported in 2012 paint a very troubling picture. Yes these were just rumours but when Pac's legal team requested these results be released in their court case, it was this that ended the court case in his favour. So it's possible that there was some truth to the rumours. But once again all this is circumstantial evidence, not proof at all. 

But Mayweather will need to do some kind of damage control in regards to this. He's the most high profile boxer in the world and he has a fight coming up, the media will not let this drop. Whether he cheated or not this could seriously damage his legacy. Holyfield was never caught cheating but the whole Balco and Evan Fields debacle has put a huge question mark over his achievements and legacy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cormega said:


> These particular IVs were found to contain saline and vitamins, so what you just posted is a libelous statement.


They are used as masking agents so they wouldn't have any traces of PEDs in them but this is also why they are banned.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

It paints a bleak picture for Floyd. Not that it's surprising, he's always been terrified of losing, always shown to have shaky morals, always looking for the path of least resistance, fighters out of his gym testing positive etc. Turns out he was just projecting when talking about Pac doping, he was terrified of what he was doing.... he has to be doping, he has to be! His lack of interest in the sport, his lack of passion towards the Pac fight... he didn't take any joy out of the win, he was just doing what he had to do. Stacking the cards in his favour, getting Memo on board. Going through the motions, getting his money. He stopped being a competitor and became all about business, a long time ago.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Also if the IV use was all above board why did he need a TUE retroactively? If there was nothing to hide he would have asked for a TUE first as Pac did for his shoulder. Mayweather knew he was getting an advantage whether it was PED's he was flushing out or being able to rehydrate more efficiently because he cuts more weight than he leads people to believe so he can fight at a lower weight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather better get his legal team ready and be prepared. The white establishment is on the attack. It was obvious after Rousey winning fighter of the year that thy were going to try and denigrate Floyd as best they can now they are attacking him out right. Hope Mayweather can weather the coming storm no pun intended.


 @Bogotazo have a word.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Fishy how? Was it fishy when DLH used an IV to rehydrate before his fight with Pacquiao? Is it fishy when these things are used in hospitals every single day for patients who are even slightly dehydrated from having a cold, etc? You do know that these guys dehydrate themselves to make weight, correct? Mayweather reportedly walks around at about 150 or so and he's never even slightly out of shape, so it would stand to reason that he has to lose some water weight in order to weigh in at or below 147. An IV is a quick and effective way to replenish the lost water and vitamins that one sweats out while trying to make the weight, and that's all the IV bags he had were found to contain.


Your the dude who makes mass deal out of some pimples on Pacquaio's back even though he passed all the drug tests set by Floyd for that very fight yet you want to look past the glaringly obvious when its turned one of your favourite fighters.

We all know its pretty damned easy for guys to administer PED's and not get caught, this throws up serious questions to that and how they do as we have already heard this from many experts in doping agencies - this is why its fishy and this is why it is being discussed. It doesn't prove anything but neither does some spots on a dudes back or chest.

Ultimately, the majority of people on this site aren't dumb and they can see past the bullshit. We don't need to play lawyer-ball to discuss anything or to back it up, its fine to raise suspicions, its healthy for the sport that people do.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This sort of shit was called out months ago - years ago even but I can't be arsed to rake about for 6 year+ old articles. All the testing thus far has been farcical and means shit, USADA have many questions surrounding them and their testing which I put up in another thread recently and had the same people arguing against.

PED's are rife but the top brass make too much money to want to expose them - sanctioning bodies, testing agencies, promoters, managers, boxers, they all know the score but don't want to effect that payday. It aint going to go away.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> This sort of shit was called out months ago - years ago even but I can't be arsed to rake about for 6 year+ old articles. All the testing thus far has been farcical and means shit, USADA have many questions surrounding them and their testing which I put up in another thread recently and had the same people arguing against.
> 
> PED's are rife but the top brass make too much money to want to expose them - sanctioning bodies, testing agencies, promoters, managers, boxers, they all know the score but don't want to effect that payday. It aint going to go away.


This is indeed a huge issue. People also wonder why fighters fight less-and-less. This might be one of the very reasons you see high profile fighters fighting only once, twice a year.

You also have to wonder why VADA has fighters shook. No clearer evidence than Pascal's antics talking shit about testing. Once Kovalev asks for VADA, he shuts his mouth about it. Also, Mayweather refused to do VADA. Supposedly, VADA is also cheaper than USADA so you also get that benefit too (before anyone asks why change).

Conte is absolutely right about this. I also posted his Tweet about Mayweather topping off his PEDs, which is why he was announcing his fights so late.

This IV issue is actually old news. For some reason, the SI article got more traction and more people talking, which is good. Still, I think FightHype released the video long ago when Mayweather and Ellerbe were questioned about the IV. It was posted here on this site and it just became lost at the back page. Either it was posted here or on ESB. I can't really remember now.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather's been on stuff all along. He's got the means to buy some top gear, no doubt. The best of the best, and a team in place to ensure he doesn't get caught. Or if he does, to be covered up. USADA has always been in his pocket.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd will be loving this anyway. All it does is open up questions but without actual proof of any wrongdoing, it can't really effect him that much but all this attention on fight week when people just weren't giving a single shit about mis-match central.

This happens all the time as well - posting pictures of aborted fetus', Guerrero getting caught taking a gun on a plane, court drams for smacking about women, getting Showtime to show women smoking pot in his house etc.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13621142/floyd-mayweather-took-wada-banned-iv-manny-pacquiao-fight-according-report

Will this story be on ESPN TV? Rafael just made an article.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I can also see this as a good excuse to justify Farce of the Century II in May.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mayweather did whaaaat? 

Can I have my money back then? Can I sue this motherfucker?

IV or no IV, Floyd decisions Pacquiao. The only clean fighter in this generation is Charlie Z, according to CHB, flomoz


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Does this prove he was taking PED's, no it doesn't. But is it suspicious, yes definitely, it will put doubts in peoples minds. When this story is was first reported I read he had used IV's but was given an exemption, what wasn't explained then is that the exemption was done retroactively. Now that has been released it does make the whole thing seem more questionable, but it isn't proof of cheating.
> 
> This combined with the 3 rumoured failed tests reported in 2012 paint a very troubling picture. Yes these were just rumours but when Pac's legal team requested these results be released in their court case, it was this that ended the court case in his favour. So it's possible that there was some truth to the rumours. But once again all this is circumstantial evidence, not proof at all.
> 
> But Mayweather will need to do some kind of damage control in regards to this. He's the most high profile boxer in the world and he has a fight coming up, the media will not let this drop. Whether he cheated or not this could seriously damage his legacy. Holyfield was never caught cheating but the whole Balco and Evan Fields debacle has put a huge question mark over his achievements and legacy.


:deal


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> This sort of shit was called out months ago - years ago even but I can't be arsed to rake about for 6 year+ old articles. All the testing thus far has been farcical and means shit, USADA have many questions surrounding them and their testing which I put up in another thread recently and had the same people arguing against.
> 
> PED's are rife but the top brass make too much money to want to expose them - sanctioning bodies, testing agencies, promoters, managers, boxers, they all know the score but don't want to effect that payday. It aint going to go away.


Vic Conte males sense, he knows what he's talking about, his athletes have passed real Olympic testing.

Saying that even random drug tests throughout the year isn't really effective when you're using designer peds that go undetected.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Vic Conte males sense, he knows what he's talking about, his athletes have passed real Olympic testing.
> 
> Saying that even random drug tests throughout the year isn't really effective when you're using designer peds that go undetected.


I tried to get this point across the other day. Conte is a great guy to listen to on the subject because having distributed them he fully knows the score. Its why the DEA hires drug dealers.

It is true that there is substances that are well ahead of the testing and would get by no matter what the testing but boxing is so far behind just cleaning up the stuff they can test for to even an extent would be a major achievement.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> I tried to get this point across the other day. Conte is a great guy to listen to on the subject because having distributed them he fully knows the score. Its why the DEA hires drug dealers.
> 
> It is true that there is substances that are well ahead of the testing and would get by no matter what the testing but boxing is so far behind just cleaning up the stuff they can test for to even an extent would be a major achievement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I remember when the drug issues first arouse with pacweather, some of the forums biggest idiots with no knowledge of anything whats so ever were acting like experts.

Like @MrJotatp4p


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Funny how defensively OTT Flomos get over this.
Most sane and rational sports fans will look at this and think,thats a bit suspect and rules have been broken.Flomos be like,"wheres the proof,its all shit"?
Then someone says Mannys head is growing."Flomos be like,"he on PEDS,concrete proof"!


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

TBE


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a ploy to sell a rematch and boxing fans are so dumb they dont even realize it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> For a guy - Thomas Hauser - that has served as Chairman of the BWAA and made untold amounts of money as one of Muhammad Ali's principal biographers, _*he has a strange obsession and strong sense of loathing for Mayweather.*_ Seems to love the headlines, but he definitely isn't a nobody. He also came out with this three years ago alleging Floyd failed three separate drug tests in the same training camp for the Cotto fight: http://bloguin.com/queensberryrules...il-multiple-drug-tests-and-other-riddles.html
> 
> Did everyone forget about that shit? I guess, because nothing ever came of it.


i read somewhere that hauser had his press pass and, therefore, his press priveleges revoked by team mayweather for the paq fight


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> "Mayweatherï¿½s medical team also told the collection agents that the IV consisted of two separate mixes. The first was a mixture of 250 milliliters of saline and multi-vitamins. The second was a 500-milliliter mixture of saline and Vitamin C. Seven hundred and fifty milliliters equals 25.361 ounces, an amount equal to roughly 16 percent of the blood normally present in an average adult male."
> 
> This wasn't no B-12 shot, WADA bans anything over 50 ml.


unless usada and the nsac banned the use of 250 and 500 injectibles prior to a fight mayweather did nothing wrong

injectibles are performed every day in the ufc and will be until they are banned this october


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> IVs are no more effective than drinking unless you are unable to drink for whatever reason


hector lombard disagrees






ivs gets the fluids and nutrients into your system quicker for assimilation which is very important 24 hours before a fight and after a big cut


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

quincy k said:


> hector lombard disagrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hector Lombard can think what he wants, the NIH disagrees with him as well as a few other studies I've skim read

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9074966
http://natajournals.org/doi/abs/10.4085/1062-6050-48.6.01


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Hector Lombard can think what he wants, the NIH disagrees with him as well as a few other studies I've skim read
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9074966
> http://natajournals.org/doi/abs/10.4085/1062-6050-48.6.01


first hand experience here in mexico is that injectibles are very common for both medications and b-vitamins and are the preferred method of administration when people are sick

in the US, medical costs make it prohibitive(liability and insurance) which are not so here.

to see a medical doctor to get a presciption for a prescribed drug in mexico, after the exchange rate, is a little more than $2.00


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

quincy k said:


> first hand experience here in mexico is that injectibles are very common for both medications and b-vitamins and are the preferred method of administration when people are sick
> 
> in the US, medical costs make it prohibitive(liability and insurance) which are not so here.
> 
> to see a medical doctor to get a presciption for a prescribed drug in mexico, after the exchange rate, is a little more than $2.00


Right, but in terms of rehydrating a fighter it is pointless. Whether that raises questions as to why they are using them is another issue


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Right, but in terms of rehydrating a fighter it is pointless. Whether that raises questions as to why they are using them is another issue


perhaps it is pointless and strictly mental as many mma fighters admit to using ivs after the weight ins.

i was just pointing out one mma fighter, a top five fighter in his weight class, claiming that ivs affect his performance

just the same as i was pointing out that ivs are probably used more often than pills here in mexico

perhaps thats mental as well


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> So did Mayweather do something against the rules?


Yes. You are allowed to use an iv of up to 50mL of fluid. Mayweather used 750mL.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit is getting interesting. Read:

Barry Petchesky
Filed to: FLOYD MAYWEATHER9/10/15 9:20am


The day before his fight against Manny Pacquiao, Floyd Mayweather took two intravenous infusions totaling 750 milliliters. The bags contained mixtures of saline and vitamins, but their contents are irrelevant: any IVs over 50 mL are strictly banned. The Nevada State Athletic Commission, which sanctioned the fight, did not learn of the IV until three weeks after the fightâ€”by which time Mayweather had already sought and received an exemption from his favored drug-testing agency.

Thomas Hauser has reported for SBNation a story that should leave readers entirely cynical about the motives of the United States Anti-Doping Agency, an independent, not-for-profit corporation contracted to perform drug testing for anyone who will pay. That includes the Olympics, that includes cycling, and that includes Floyd Mayweather.

You should read the whole story for the bigger picture of how USADAâ€”headed by Travis Tygart, Lance Armstrongâ€™s own personal Javertâ€”gives favored treatments to its most frequent and higher paying clients. (Mayweather apparently tested positive for illegal performance-enhancing drugs on three separate occasions. Each time, USADA gave Mayweather an inadvertent-use waiver, and did so before his â€œBâ€ samples were tested. Because of that, the positive results did not have to be reported to Mayweatherâ€™s opponents or to the bodies sanctioning his fight. In a completely unrelated fact, USADA was paid $150,000 to handle the drug testing for Mayweather-Pacquiao, or more than four times as much as it charged to do the testing for another title fight two weeks earlier.) But the Mayweather IV story is instructive on its own.

After his weigh-in on May 1, Mayweather received a 250-milliliter mixture of saline and multivitamins and 500 mL of saline and Vitamin C. The benefit is obvious: thereâ€™s no more rapid way to rehydrate after making weight. But the World Anti-Doping Agency bans all IVs because they have a potentially sinister purpose: they can dilute or mask the presence of another substance. USADA purports to use WADAâ€™s regulations, but despite the IV being strictly against the rules, it did not notify the NSAC.

On May 19, Mayweather applied for a retroactive therapeutic-use exemption for the IV. On May 20, USADA granted it. On May 21, USADA finally told the NSAC.

Bob Bennett (who worked for the FBI before assuming his present position as executive director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission) has this to say: â€œThe TUE for Mayweatherâ€™s IV - and the IV was administered at Floydâ€™s house, not in a medical facility, and wasnâ€™t brought to our attention at the time - was totally unacceptable. Iâ€™ve made it clear to Travis Tygart that this should not happen again. We have the sole authority to grant any and all TUEs in the state of Nevada. USADA is a drug-testing agency. USADA should not be granting waivers and exemptions. Not in this state. We are less than pleased that USADA acted the way it did.â€
Retroactive therapeutic-use exemptions are not standard in the industry, but were made available for this fight in the contract Mayweather and Pacquiao signed. Remember, it was Mayweatherâ€™s insistence on strict drug testing that held up the bout for so long. (And Mayweatherâ€™s long insinuations that Pacquiao was doping, over which Pacquiao eventually filed a defamation suit that was settled out of court.) That contract and those drug-testing procedures, which Hauserâ€™s article shows are historically not nearly as strict as USADA or Mayweather claim, not only brought in USADA but allowed for the exemption that Mayweather used to clear his name before the sanctioning body was even aware he had broken the rules.

On May 2, the day of the fight, Manny Pacquiao applied directly to the NSAC for a therapeutic-use exemption for an injection of legal painkiller Toradol. He was turned down and refused the shot because his request had not been made in a â€œtimelyâ€ manner.

â€œUSADAâ€™s boxing testing program is propaganda; thatâ€™s all,â€ says Victor Conte. â€œIt has one set of rules for some fighters and a different set of rules for others. Thatâ€™s not the way real drug testing works. Travis Tygart wants people to think that anyone who questions USADA is against clean sport. But thatâ€™s nonsense.â€
Boxingâ€™s shady, Mayweather is shady, but no one is shadier than USADA, which in addition to its contracted work received $10 million a year from the federal government. USADA is only subjection to oversight from congress and federal law enforcement, but there appears to be no appetite for puncturing the convenient fiction that Americaâ€™s chosen anti-doping warriors are unbiased or on the level. Thereâ€™s too much money involved for everyone, from the fighters to the promoters o the governing bodies to the â€œnot-for-profitâ€ drug testers for anyone to worry about being clean.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Some questions I have that I would like answered:

1) Who added the retroactive therapeutic clause in the Mayweather/Pacquaio fight contract?
2) Why was the USADA paid such a huge amount for the Mayweather/Pacquaio fight? Who paid the money? Was it a 50/50 split or other?
3) Why was Pacquiao pain killer not possible with a retroactive therapeutic use exemption?
4) Why has it taken 3 months for this to come to press?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

LOLOL. RETRO ACTIVE exemption and AFTER the fight.

AHAHHAAHHAHA. Holy shit.

USADA = pay to say you passed


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

i made a post awhile ago (can't be bothered to find it), where there is always some much-publicized drama/scandal that breaks out before every floyd fight (bringing his dad back, having guys beat in the desert, abortion/break-up thing, etc.). Maybe it's part of Floyd's standard gameplay to get people talking about him days before each of his fights.

also, i think it's naive to think the majority of athletes performing at the highest level of their sports aren't involved in some shady business/PED use. shit is practically undetectable these days. i'm not finger pointing, i just think it happens waaaaay more than people hear about.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Some questions I have that I would like answered:
> 
> 1) Who added the retroactive therapeutic clause in the Mayweather/Pacquaio fight contract?
> 2) Why was the USADA paid such a huge amount for the Mayweather/Pacquaio fight? Who paid the money? Was it a 50/50 split or other?
> ...


That would have been agreed between Mayweather and NSAC when Mayweather hired them to test him. Usually organisation like USADA would work with a governing body but as there is no unified governing body in boxing this was impossible. Basically the whole situation stinks, Mayweather has undue influence over the testing and how it is handled.

Makes no sense why they were paid no much, once again the situation stinks and is very shady.

Pac was granted a TUE by USADA but it also has to be filed with NSAC and they simply didn't do it in time, which is why NSAC refused and Pac didn't use a painkiller.

The fact it has taken this long to come to light suggests people have been trying to cover this up, someone likely leaked this information to Hauser or it just took Top Rank this long to request further details which led to this revelation.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm sure it will all be attributed to imaginary haters.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> LOLOL. RETRO ACTIVE exemption and AFTER the fight.
> 
> AHAHHAAHHAHA. Holy shit.
> 
> USADA = pay to say you passed


exactly. Zero credibility when they're giving retroactive exemptions (how is that even a thing?) to the highest bidder.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> That would have been agreed between Mayweather and NSAC when Mayweather hired them to test him. Usually organisation like USADA would work with a governing body but as there is no unified governing body in boxing this was impossible. Basically the whole situation stinks, Mayweather has undue influence over the testing and how it is handled.
> 
> Makes no sense why they were paid no much, once again the situation stinks and is very shady.
> 
> ...


Wait,

1) the testing was solely an affair decided upon between Mayweather and the testing body he chose? Did Pacquiao have any ability to see that retroactive therapeutic clause in the contract?
2) is this normal for fight contracts? is it normal for may weather fight contracts?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It wouldnÂ´t be funny, I mean a high level athlete uses some banned stuff...... It would be just one more.. if... there werenÂ´t so many fucking hypocrites in boxing. Now itÂ´s a funny story.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Wait,
> 
> 1) the testing was solely an affair decided upon between Mayweather and the testing body he chose? Did Pacquiao have any ability to see that retroactive therapeutic clause in the contract?
> 2) is this normal for fight contracts? is it normal for may weather fight contracts?


The rumour is its normal for Floyd, no idea if it's true but I think Montoya alleged he had dodgy contracts with USADA a while back


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not convincing enough for me. Using it in a hospital for a sick dehydrated person doesn't make Floyd using it any more sensible. Neither is Oscar who couldn't take his fluids in normally because of how drained he was. Floyd can just drink the fluids. Just drink them. There should be no emergency for him to use an IV. With an IV you also risk irritating the vein, causing blood leakage, lingering pain or bruising on the arm. And this is the day before the fight. It may just be his quirky way of rehydrating, sure. But it's definitely unusual. If he walks around at 150-155 I think he can lose a few pounds during camp and the week up to the weigh in to be able to rehydrate by putting liquids in his mouth and swallowing them.
> 
> Again, it could be totally innocent. But it's unusual either way.


Honestly I think in Floyds mind, he felt that he needed to do every single thing possible to ensure that he won the fight. I recall him mentioning that he felt kinda flat vs Maidana in the rematch. I've never seen him more zoned in and ready to win fight #48 . It would have been the most humiliating loss of his career which would have followed him for the rest of his life. For Pacquiao to beat him and be ranked above him was not gonna happen. He did a lot of strange stuff for the fight, chopping wood, which he had not done since he was a kid. Skipping his barbecues and get togethers. Using an IV for some vitamins and rehydration is in no way unordinary based on his preparation for the Pac fight. This is really no big deal and nobody will really give a shit.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Wait,
> 
> 1) the testing was solely an affair decided upon between Mayweather and the testing body he chose? Did Pacquiao have any ability to see that retroactive therapeutic clause in the contract?
> 2) is this normal for fight contracts? is it normal for may weather fight contracts?


According to the article (and ESPN) that Pacquiao also applied for the same exemption BEFORE the fight and famous injection. NSAC disallowed it. Yes PBF was given an exemption to the IV he took BEFORE the fight. His exemption and disclosure happened 3 MONTHS AFTER the fight. Try to make sense of that. And USADA had no right to give the exemption. Only NSAC does. NSAC was not informed by USADA yet they informed NSAC when it came to Pacquiao's injection.

Pay to say to you passed

For #2 . Not for any other sport that USADA tests for. Especially not cycling or Olympics.

This is what I meant that USADA credibility is fucking shitty. 
VADA policy - no matter what contract you sign and which sport you are testing - they reserved the right to inform any relevant governing bodies they perceived. It supersede any 1 on 1 contract. Unlike USADA - pay them and they will bend/break the rules for you.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, back when Floyd was asking for tests everyone was saying 7 days was good enough and you're a fucking fool for thinking someone would cheat a couple of days before the fight.. Leave Pac alone, no way he'd cheat within 7 days!!! Now we have 9 pages saying it's suspicious he has IV's with an exemption, that were filled with water and vitamins. That he supposedly took the day before the fight. You can't make this shit up. :rofl

:rofl Fucking love watching people lose their shit over Floyd. Complete double standard in everything to do with the man. You can't make this shit up!!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Where did I say I told him anything? Can you quote it? Again, try reading the thread, Mal. :good


You said he had been corrected. I made the assumption it was by you. Should have known you cannot speak out against your boss.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Felix said:


> Unfortunately the opposite also applies; precisely because of the particular fighter involved some people will go out of their way to exaggerate and imply what may in actuality be a complete non-story. Now, I'm NOT saying that's the case here but it's something we all need to be aware of.


While I agree with you, I'm not sure how much a non story this is.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Man, back when Floyd was asking for tests everyone was saying 7 days was good enough and you're a fucking fool for thinking someone would cheat a couple of days before the fight.. Leave Pac alone, no way he'd cheat within 7 days!!! Now we have 9 pages saying it's suspicious he has IV's with an exemption, that were filled with water and vitamins. That he supposedly took the day before the fight. You can't make this shit up. :rofl
> 
> :rofl Fucking love watching people lose their shit over Floyd. Complete double standard in everything to do with the man. You can't make this shit up!!


Actually its not a double standard. Its called hypocrisy. He makes a big stink about it yet bend the rules when it comes to him. So not only he bends the rules, he refuses to use another testing company that has good track record. So naturally people becomes suspect.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Actually its not a double standard. Its called hypocrisy. He makes a big stink about it yet bend the rules when it comes to him. So not only he bends the rules, he refuses to use another testing company that has good track record. So naturally people becomes suspect.


1, I'm talking about all these posters that were sure Floyd changed from 7 days to 0 days because he was scared and didn't want to fight.. Same people are now so suspicious of Floyd doing something the day before the fight, that he apparently received an exemption to do.

2, didn't bend the rules if he received an exemption..

3, what are you suspicious of? Cheating a day before the fight, the same period of time we shouldn't have expected Pac to cheat when Floyd should have just accepted a 7 day cutoff?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Man, back when Floyd was asking for tests everyone was saying 7 days was good enough and you're a fucking fool for thinking someone would cheat a couple of days before the fight.. Leave Pac alone, no way he'd cheat within 7 days!!! Now we have 9 pages saying it's suspicious he has IV's with an exemption, that were filled with water and vitamins. That he supposedly took the day before the fight. You can't make this shit up. :rofl
> 
> :rofl Fucking love watching people lose their shit over Floyd. Complete double standard in everything to do with the man. You can't make this shit up!!


Maybes after six years of drug talking and research and experts speaking up people learnt a lot more than they onew then. I mean thats a pretty obvious possibility, is it not.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> 1, I'm talking about all these posters that were sure Floyd changed from 7 days to 0 days because he was scared and didn't want to fight.. Same people are now so suspicious of Floyd doing something the day before the fight, that he apparently received an exemption to do.
> 
> 2, didn't bend the rules if he received an exemption..
> 
> 3, what are you suspicious of? Cheating a day before the fight, the same period of time we shouldn't have expected Pac to cheat when Floyd should have just accepted a 7 day cutoff?


Getting an exemption weeks after you did it is bending the rules.

Its like someone stabbng someone in the face and the government changing the law to allow it to happen just for that bloke on that time a few weeks later.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Maybes after six years of drug talking and research and experts speaking up people learnt a lot more than they onew then. I mean thats a pretty obvious possibility, is it not.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Ah, so now people are much more educated and were ignorant in saying Floyd was wrong for changing his cutoff to 0 days? Ah, okay. Glad now that it's about Floyd people have smartened up.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Getting an exemption weeks after you did it is bending the rules.
> 
> Its like someone stabbng someone in the face and the government changing the law to allow it to happen just for that bloke on that time a few weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Floyd did what he was allowed to do.. If you think USADA was wrong for giving an exemption weeks after then they bent their rules for Floyd, not the man himself. He broke the rules or was within the rules.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Ah, so now people are much more educated and were ignorant in saying Floyd was wrong for changing his cutoff to 0 days? Ah, okay. Glad now that it's about Floyd people have smartened up.


Does this not happen in life. People educate and learn from new things? Or does only apply when it favours yourself in this ego-driven era?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Floyd did what he was allowed to do.. If you think USADA was wrong for giving an exemption weeks after then they bent their rules for Floyd, not the man himself. He broke the rules or was within the rules.


Nope, he knew that it wasnt allowed but asked for an exemption after. Why wait two weeks after the fight? Why not ask before he took it or if it was an emergency (lol) the straight after?

You know if this was the other fighter you would be asking these questions so stop you bias.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Does this not happen in life. People educate and learn from new things? Or does only apply when it favours yourself in this ego-driven era?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Definitely happens in life.. And if that's the case, I'm very glad people have educated themselves from their ignorant views on cheating in boxing. Guess Floyd's whole drug testing thing with Pac was for the good of the sport in the end. :lol:

So, what part of this whole fiasco taught you that IV bags the day before the fight allows you to take PEDS without being caught? Can you link me to the article/s that explained that to you since Floyd required Pac to test?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Definitely happens in life.. And if that's the case, I'm very glad people have educated themselves from their ignorant views on cheating in boxing. Guess Floyd's whole drug testing thing with Pac was for the good of the sport in the end. :lol:
> 
> So, what part of this whole fiasco taught you that IV bags the day before the fight allows you to take PEDS without being caught? Can you link me to the article/s that explained that to you since Floyd required Pac to test?


Its in the Wada guidelines, taking IVs is banned because it can be used as a masking agent or can dilute the supplements in the blood. Im sure google will help you - Im on my phone so cant link anything.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Nope, he knew that it wasnt allowed but asked for an exemption after. Why wait two weeks after the fight? Why not ask before he took it or if it was an emergency (lol) the straight after?
> 
> You know if this was the other fighter you would be asking these questions so stop you bias.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


How do you know he knew it wasn't allowed beforehand? One would assume he'd know what's allowed and not, but we cannot for certain say he did know.. But anyways, I wouldn't be able to answer those questions as I'm not the guy or in his camp.

No, I wouldn't be asking about an IV filled with vitamins and water to re-hydrate the day before a fight as that's not suspicious to me.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> How do you know he knew it wasn't allowed beforehand? One would assume he'd know what's allowed and not, but we cannot for certain say he did know.. But anyways, I wouldn't be able to answer those questions as I'm not the guy or in his camp.
> 
> No, I wouldn't be asking about an IV filled with vitamins and water to re-hydrate the day before a fight as that's not suspicious to me.


He should know the rules of the sport he is in, even more so when hes contracting the drug testing.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its in the Wada guidelines, taking IVs is banned because it can be used as a masking agent or can dilute the supplements in the blood. Im sure google will help you - Im on my phone so cant link anything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I'm sure I can find things on Google, but that's not what I'm looking for.. I'm wondering where this education on taking IV's the day before the fight came from, random Google articles since Floyd asked Pac to test? Or are people just saying because the WADA guidelines say it's banned, Floyd is most likely using it to cheat?

Have you read anything on IV cheating the day before a fight?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I'm sure I can find things on Google, but that's not what I'm looking for.. I'm wondering where this education on taking IV's the day before the fight came from, random Google articles since Floyd asked Pac to test? Or are people just saying because the WADA guidelines say it's banned, Floyd is most likely using it to cheat?
> 
> Have you read anything on IV cheating the day before a fight?


Try Chavez v Rowland for one example. This shits been known for years - actually type the question in directly and Im sure youll get your answer.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He should know the rules of the sport he is in, even more so when hes contracting the drug testing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I agree he should, but that does not mean he does. A possibility he did not know it wasn't allowed, and asked for the exemption afterwards because of this, no?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Wait,
> 
> 1) the testing was solely an affair decided upon between Mayweather and the testing body he chose? Did Pacquiao have any ability to see that retroactive therapeutic clause in the contract?
> 2) is this normal for fight contracts? is it normal for may weather fight contracts?


Yes the deal between Mayweather and USADA was exclusive between them and anyone he fights. Retroactive TUE's are against USADA's normal rules but Mayweather insisted on this as part of their agreement. It also requires USADA to only begin testing after the fight is officially announced, which is one reason why Mayweather announces his fights so late, giving him as much time on any possible PED before needing to cycle off it. It also stipulates USADA doesn't share any results from a failed A sample test, which means he can fail an A sample test, nobody will know and get a retroactive TUE's to cover it up so a B test sample is never tested. This is what was rumoured to have happened back in 2012.

Pac would have likely known about the retroactive TUE clause Mayweather had with USADA. Apparently it was one of the reasons Pac declined the fight in 2012, though that may just be hearsay.

This is normal for Mayweather fights since the Mosley fight which is when I think Mayweather first started using USADA. It's not normal for other boxing matches, though, current testing procedures in the US are a joke as no random testing is required at all, so it's even easier to cheat normally than under USADA's weird arrangement with Mayweather. Suffice to say anyone fighting in the US could be roiding and easily hiding it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I agree he should, but that does not mean he does. A possibility he did not know it wasn't allowed, and asked for the exemption afterwards because of this, no?


Its possible but negligence isnt excusable. Every fighter would claim that and it would open up a door for cheating.

Fighters have been caught doing it before and banned or warned. Plus if you make yourself the saving grace of cleaning the sport then itd be pretty silly.

Then why wait two weeks though? Why not straight after and why would you discover that mistake two weeks after when your on your break - none of that makes sense - if he didnt know he likely wouldnt have asked for the exemption on the first place.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I'm sure I can find things on Google, but that's not what I'm looking for.. I'm wondering where this education on taking IV's the day before the fight came from, random Google articles since Floyd asked Pac to test? Or are people just saying because the WADA guidelines say it's banned, Floyd is most likely using it to cheat?
> 
> Have you read anything on IV cheating the day before a fight?


So what do you think is going on? Do you think floyd did something against the rules?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Try Chavez v Rowland for one example. This shits been known for years - actually type the question in directly and Im sure youll get your answer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


He was IV cheating, or taking a pill?

If this has been known for years, how is it people educated themselves after the Pac Floyd testing fiasco? When was the Chavez fight, 09? Wasn't that before the Floyd and Pac testing shit?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> How do you know he knew it wasn't allowed beforehand? One would assume he'd know what's allowed and not, but we cannot for certain say he did know.. But anyways, I wouldn't be able to answer those questions as I'm not the guy or in his camp.
> 
> No, I wouldn't be asking about an IV filled with vitamins and water to re-hydrate the day before a fight as that's not suspicious to me.


Even if he didn't know it was illegal to use IV's for that amount, it doesn't matter, ignorance doesn't absolve him of using a prohibited practice, it's clear to all athletes that they are responsible for what goes into their bodies and they should check before they use anything they have doubt about.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> He was IV cheating, or taking a pill?
> 
> If this has been known for years, how is it people educated themselves after the Pac Floyd testing fiasco? When was the Chavez fight, 09? Wasn't that before the Floyd and Pac testing shit?


Using IVs to the amount used here is banned altogether, it has nothing to do with days - he cpuld have done it three weeks before the fight but without notifying NSAC it would still be illegal.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its possible but negligence isnt excusable. Every fighter would claim that and it would open up a door for cheating.
> 
> Fighters have been caught doing it before and banned or warned. Plus if you make yourself the saving grace of cleaning the sport then itd be pretty silly.
> 
> ...


No nowhere near excusable, and that's not what I'm saying if that's how it sounds.. I'm just saying it's quite possible for him to have not known, been told that it wasn't allowed per WADA and asked for an exemption with his reasons.

If he didn't know before the fight, chances are he wouldn't have immediately after the fight which is why he wouldn't have asked immediately after.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok here comes the USADA response. Very political/lawyer language here. Pay particular attention to dates and what was legal and when:


Whether due to a genuine misunderstanding of the facts or an intentional desire to mislead, numerous unfounded and false accusations have been leveled against USADA in recent on-line articles. Since our inception, USADAâ€™s sole mission has been to protect clean sport. As such, it is unfortunate and extremely disappointing to have to address articles riddled with significant inaccuracies and misrepresentations based on unsubstantiated rumors as well as anonymous or self-interested sources that have recklessly called our integrity into question. It is simply absurd to suggest that we would ever compromise our integrity for any sport or athlete.

Although the articles in question contain a multitude of errors, all of which will be addressed at the appropriate time, we believe it is important to immediately correct the record regarding the false suggestion that Floyd Mayweather violated the rules by receiving an IV infusion of saline and vitamins.

As was already publicly reported in May of this year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC), Mr. Mayweather applied for and was granted a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) by USADA for an IV infusion of saline and vitamins that was administered prior to his May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao. Mr. Mayweatherâ€™s use of the IV was not prohibited under the NSAC rules at that time and would not be a violation of the NSAC rules today. Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program. Although Mr. Mayweatherâ€™s application was not approved until after his fight with Mr. Pacquiao and all tests results were reported, Mr. Mayweather did disclose the infusion to USADA in advance of the IV being administered to him. Furthermore, once the TUE was granted, the NSAC and Mr. Pacquiao were immediately notified even though the practice is not prohibited under NSAC rules.

Over the past six years USADA has conducted anti-doping programs for over 45 fights in the sport of professional boxing, and each of those programs has been conducted in accordance with the WADA Code and the International Standards. As a result, every athlete who has participated in one of our programs has voluntarily agreed to abide by the rules of the WADA Code and willingly subjected themselves to substantially more stringent testing protocols than they otherwise would have been subject to.

There are certainly those in the sport of professional boxing who appear committed to preventing an independent and comprehensive anti-doping program from being implemented in the sport, and who wish to advance an agenda that fails to put the interests of clean athletes before their own. Despite that opposition, we will continue to demonstrate to the clean athletes we serve, the sport partners we work with, and all those who share the ideal of fair competition, that we remain committed to our mission of protecting the rights of clean athletes and the integrity of competition.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> So what do you think is going on? Do you think floyd did something against the rules?


I think Floyd took IV's for water and vitamins after the weigh in to immediately rehyrdate so he didn't have to worry about it. What he did was against the rules until USADA gave him the exemption.

If anyone has anything solid to go off of in regards to him using the IV's to cheat I'd love to see it, and have no problem changing my position.. But saying it's not allowed by WADA because you can possible cheat is not going to make me immediately assume it's suspicious, because there's no hint of him doing it to mask PEDS from what I've read so far..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Even if he didn't know it was illegal to use IV's for that amount, it doesn't matter, ignorance doesn't absolve him of using a prohibited practice, it's clear to all athletes that they are responsible for what goes into their bodies and they should check before they use anything they have doubt about.


I completely agree.. And said it was illegal until he received his exemption. Now that he has, he hasn't broken any rules has he?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Yes the deal between Mayweather and USADA was exclusive between them and anyone he fights. Retroactive TUE's are against USADA's normal rules but Mayweather insisted on this as part of their agreement. It also requires USADA to only begin testing after the fight is officially announced, which is one reason why Mayweather announces his fights so late, giving him as much time on any possible PED before needing to cycle off it. It also stipulates USADA doesn't share any results from a failed A sample test, which means he can fail an A sample test, nobody will know and get a retroactive TUE's to cover it up so a B test sample is never tested. This is what was rumoured to have happened back in 2012.
> 
> Pac would have likely known about the retroactive TUE clause Mayweather had with USADA. Apparently it was one of the reasons Pac declined the fight in 2012, though that may just be hearsay.
> 
> This is normal for Mayweather fights since the Mosley fight which is when I think Mayweather first started using USADA. It's not normal for other boxing matches, though, current testing procedures in the US are a joke as no random testing is required at all, so it's even easier to cheat normally than under USADA's weird arrangement with Mayweather. Suffice to say anyone fighting in the US could be roiding and easily hiding it.


thanks mate. very interesting.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I think Floyd took IV's for water and vitamins after the weigh in to immediately rehyrdate so he didn't have to worry about it. What he did was against the rules until USADA gave him the exemption.
> 
> If anyone has anything solid to go off of in regards to him using the IV's to cheat I'd love to see it, and have no problem changing my position.. But saying it's not allowed by WADA because you can possible cheat is not going to make me immediately assume it's suspicious, because there's no hint of him doing it to mask PEDS from what I've read so far..


this is the reasonable position based on the original article. If that article is true he clearly broke the rules, but should not be called a drug cheat. Should the fight be called a no-contest?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Using IVs to the amount used here is banned altogether, it has nothing to do with days - he cpuld have done it three weeks before the fight but without notifying NSAC it would still be illegal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


You didn't answer if Chavez' was IV or pills.. Nor did you explain how people knew this shit for years since the Chavez fight was before the Floyd and Pac fiasco, yet also say people educated themselves after the Floyd and Pac shit with the cutoff? :huh

How do we know the amount he used? They found bags that size, but were the bags completely empty and they know it all went into Floyd?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> this is the reasonable position based on the original article. If that article is true he clearly broke the rules, but should not be called a drug cheat. Should the fight be called a no-contest?


If he has an exemption he hasn't broken any rules.. USADA allowed him to do it. If you have an issue with them giving him an exemption, especially after the fight, that's one thing.. But that's a knock on them, he's technically allowed to have done it with this exemption.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Ok here comes the USADA response. Very political/lawyer language here. Pay particular attention to dates and what was legal and when:
> 
> Whether due to a genuine misunderstanding of the facts or an intentional desire to mislead, numerous unfounded and false accusations have been leveled against USADA in recent on-line articles. Since our inception, USADAâ€™s sole mission has been to protect clean sport. As such, it is unfortunate and extremely disappointing to have to address articles riddled with significant inaccuracies and misrepresentations based on unsubstantiated rumors as well as anonymous or self-interested sources that have recklessly called our integrity into question. It is simply absurd to suggest that we would ever compromise our integrity for any sport or athlete.
> 
> ...


So basically Mayweather told USADA he needed an IV with saline and vitamins before he took it. They said he could and probably told him he needed an exemption. He then applied for the exemption and it was approved after the fight.

So he didn't apply for it after the fight, it just was approved after the fight. USADA knew about it before he did it, and it was not prohibited by NSAC?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Great views here pro and con. A lot to read, but very informative. With that being said: Not sure what to think of the article!!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

This all seems dodgy as hell to me.

So what are the benefits of injecting these Vitamins?

Rehydration or to Cover up Ped Use. Are there any other benefits?

Why would a fighter get an exemption to rehydrate, and why would a fighter who ways under the welterweight limit weeks before a fight, need any help rehydrating?

Something smells fishy here.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

No clue why this is blowing up as big as it is. The dude rehydrated within NSAC and USADA rules. Floyd applied for the TUE prior to using it and that is why it was allowed. Manny did not correctly apply for the pain killer and that is why it was disallowed.

I must be misunderstanding something because it just seems like pacFUCKS coming out of the woodwork to cast stones. One word: Backne.










Hmm where have I seen this before? Oh, that's right...

\


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> You didn't answer if Chavez' was IV or pills.. Nor did you explain how people knew this shit for years since the Chavez fight was before the Floyd and Pac fiasco, yet also say people educated themselves after the Floyd and Pac shit with the cutoff? :huh
> 
> How do we know the amount he used? They found bags that size, but were the bags completely empty and they know it all went into Floyd?


Your asking about two different subjects and putting them together as one. Your aski g about cut off dates which is a conpletely seperate issue to the use of IVs.

The cut off date excuse was about needles making him feel weak - there is no correlation to that and using an IV.

Thats why.

Chavez was caught taking diuretics and that was a time when all the drug talk was going on. I remember articles explaining why diuretics where banned and it highlighted how PEDs can be masked.

Im not sure what your trying to join up and as said I aint raking about on the web on my phone.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I completely agree.. And said it was illegal until he received his exemption. Now that he has, he hasn't broken any rules has he?


Yes he's still broken rules because it's not just USADA you need a TUE from but NSAC as well and they never knew about this until USADA informed them and never agreed to a retroactive TUE as this is against their rules unlike USADA, who have an exclusive deal with Mayweather to allow retroactive TUE's which they normally do not allow.

When Pac was declined his TUE it was NSAC that declined his TUE not USADA. Pac knew he had to get a TUE from both bodies, USADA gave him the TUE, NSAC refused saying it was not filed in time. Mayweather needed TUE's from both bodies because he only got a TUE from one he has breached the rules set down by the local boxing commission.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> This all seems dodgy as hell to me.
> 
> So what are the benefits of injecting these Vitamins?
> 
> ...


being at or under the weight limit weeks before the fight does not explain everything

he couldve eaten bad food, had diarhhea and needed fluids


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Your asking about two different subjects and putting them together as one. Your aski g about cut off dates which is a conpletely seperate issue to the use of IVs.
> 
> The cut off date excuse was about needles making him feel weak - there is no correlation to that and using an IV.
> 
> ...


Is IV cheating detectable by any tests? If so, the random blood and urine testing up to fight day isn't a separate issue as it could catch it.. If IV cheating is not detectable by tests, how do we say people are or aren't IV cheating?

You pointed to the Chavez situation when I asked about people knowing about IV cheating.. So now you're saying he wasn't caught using an IV to cheat and the two situations are not related? You just read at the time you can cheat with an IV?

I'm not looking for links anymore, you pointed to a situation with Chavez and after I said thanks that's what I was looking for. But I am asking you if you saw anything saying the IV bags were empty and there's proof they were all emptied into Floyd.. Because if you haven't, how can you say the amount he took was illegal?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Yes he's still broken rules because it's not just USADA you need a TUE from but NSAC as well and they never knew about this until USADA informed them and never agreed to a retroactive TUE as this is against their rules unlike USADA, who have an exclusive deal with Mayweather to allow retroactive TUE's which they normally do not allow.
> 
> When Pac was declined his TUE it was NSAC that declined his TUE not USADA. Pac knew he had to get a TUE from both bodies, USADA gave him the TUE, NSAC refused saying it was not filed in time. Mayweather needed TUE's from both bodies because he only got a TUE from one he has breached the rules set down by the local boxing commission.


According to USADA's response in what Drunkenboat posted above IV rehydration is not banned by NSAC. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> So basically Mayweather told USADA he needed an IV with saline and vitamins before he took it. They said he could and probably told him he needed an exemption. He then applied for the exemption and it was approved after the fight.
> 
> So he didn't apply for it after the fight, it just was approved after the fight.  USADA knew about it before he did it, and it was not prohibited by NSAC?


The only issue seems to be a dispute btwn NSAC and USADA. If NSAC has no problem, then it isn't really an issue. I guess at least Mayweather got in the headlines, though. The buzz for the fight this week is terrible.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Is IV cheating detectable by any tests? If so, the random blood and urine testing up to fight day isn't a separate issue as it could catch it.. If IV cheating is not detectable by tests, how do we say people are or aren't IV cheating?
> 
> You pointed to the Chavez situation when I asked about people knowing about IV cheating.. So now you're saying he wasn't caught using an IV to cheat and the two situations are not related? You just read at the time you can cheat with an IV?
> 
> I'm not looking for links anymore, you pointed to a situation with Chavez and after I said thanks that's what I was looking for. But I am asking you if you saw anything saying the IV bags were empty and there's proof they were all emptied into Floyd.. Because if you haven't, how can you say the amount he took was illegal?


I've never said he took anything illegal - the administering of them is what is illegal, IVs can be used as masking agents so they stop detection by diluting the blood and that's why people are suspicious. He's not getting out rightly accused of taking PEDs, by most anyway, they are questioning why he would need one (being so he claims he doesn't drain) and why it took two weeks to ask for an exemption.

I used Chavez cause it was the nearest one I could think of from the top of my head but as said it was brought up around that time and probably before as well so its not likes its a secret clause that no one knew about. Its a hell of a lot more suspicious than counting spots or the shape of bellies that's for sure. We shall see how it progress.

But hey there is an easy way to start stemming the suspicions. For one release all of the USADA testing data - that would eradicate any doubts about the failed test rumours for a start.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> The only issue seems to be a dispute btwn NSAC and USADA. If NSAC has no problem, then it isn't really an issue. I guess at least Mayweather got in the headlines, though. The buzz for the fight this week is terrible.


The article you just posted above said IV rehydration is not banned by NSAC, right?

Buzz is terrible, and this was probably been released around this time to either boost interest or try and kill it. Don't think it will do either though.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather's statement is out 6 minutes after USADA. Not suggesting anything but a word of advice for the PBF team: if you have been accused of bribing and being in cahoots with a group, put a few hours between your press releases. It makes it not seem like you drafted them together.

â€œAs already confirmed by the USADA Statement, I did not commit any violations of the Nevada or USADA drug testing guidelines,â€ Mayweather said in a statement. â€œI follow and have always followed the rules of Nevada and USADA, the gold standard of drug testing.

â€œLetâ€™s not forget that I was the one six years ago who insisted on elevating the level of drug testing for all my fights. As a result, there is more drug testing and awareness of its importance in the sport of boxing today than ever before.

â€œI am very proud to be a clean athlete and will continue to champion the cause.â€


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> The article you just posted above said IV rehydration is not banned by NSAC, right?
> 
> Buzz is terrible, and this was probably been released around this time to either boost interest or try and kill it. Don't think it will do either though.


Yeah, thats a statement from USADA. I want to hear from NSAC now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Mayweather's statement is out 6 minutes after USADA. Not suggesting anything but a word of advice for the PBF team: if you have been accused of bribing and being in cahoots with a group, _*put a few hours between your press releases.*_ It makes it not seem like you drafted them together.
> 
> â€œAs already confirmed by the USADA Statement, I did not commit any violations of the Nevada or USADA drug testing guidelines,â€ Mayweather said in a statement. â€œI follow and have always followed the rules of Nevada and USADA, the gold standard of drug testing.
> 
> ...


lmfao, that looks so bad, so collaborated but flomos wont be able to understand it.

perfectly normal in flomo land

by the way, why isnt there any usada or vada for the berto fight? supossedly there is but there has been nothing confirmed by either fighter


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I've never said he took anything illegal - the administering of them is what is illegal, IVs can be used as masking agents so they stop detection by diluting the blood and that's why people are suspicious. He's not getting out rightly accused of taking PEDs, by most anyway, they are questioning why he would need one (being so he claims he doesn't drain) and why it took two weeks to ask for an exemption.
> 
> I used Chavez cause it was the nearest one I could think of from the top of my head but as said it was brought up around that time and probably before as well so its not likes its a secret clause that no one knew about. Its a hell of a lot more suspicious than counting spots or the shape of bellies that's for sure. We shall see how it progress.
> 
> But hey there is an easy way to start stemming the suspicions. For one release all of the USADA testing data - that would eradicate any doubts about the failed test rumours for a start.


Ok but if he talked to them before about it and they okay'd it and approved his exemption how is it illegal? So any fighter using an IV is suspicious to everyone is what you're saying? According to the article Drunkenboat posted he didn't ask for it 2 weeks later, it was just approved very late. He talked to USADA about it before he did it according to them.

So can you detect IV cheats with blood or urine testing, or is there no way to catch an IV cheat?

He has no obligation or reason to try and eradicate any doubts, because the doubts are based on nothing from what I can gather.. The failed tests rumor is from Montoya saying he failed and GBP saying if he doesn't have proof he needs to cease and desist. Which he did because he had no proof.. And now this, him taking an IV he talked to USADA about before the fight and received an exemption for.

What's suspicious? Floyd says he doesn't drain so he shouldn't need an IV? I really hope not, because dodging testing is far more suspicious and damn near everyone thought that was perfectly reasonable.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

OK Fuck Floyd I just remembered... 

Remember when Morales tested positive was it 3 or 4 time? And still fought against Garcia.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> According to USADA's response in what Drunkenboat posted above IV rehydration is not banned by NSAC. Is this incorrect?


No that statement from USADA contradicts itself in a number of places. NSAC and USADA both follow WADA guidelines in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. So it's not possible that one thing is legal with NSAC and then illegal with USADA. See link below for WADA guidelines regarding the use of IV's.

https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/resources/files/wada_medical_info_iv_infusions_4.0_en.pdf

Also if Mayweather applied for a TUE prior to using an IV as they say why was the TUE applied retroactively and not before he used it? Surely if Mayweather applied for a TUE before he would have waited for approval before going ahead and possibly using a banned practice. Also why did it take so long for a TUE to be approved and why is it that NSAC are saying that USADA said Mayweather only applied for a TUE on a later date?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Thomas Hauser has posted a response to USADA. He says Mayweather didn't apply for the exception until *after* the fight


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

From Huaser:

Statement of Thomas Hauser with Regard to the September 10, 2015, Comments by Annie Skinner on Behalf of USADA

No amount of self-serving rhetoric from USADA can change the following unrebutted facts:

(1) The IV was administered at Floyd Mayweatherâ€™s home after the weigh-in on May 1. USADA learned about the IV on that date.

(2) The 2015 WADA â€œProhibited Substances and Methods Listâ€ states, â€œIntravenous infusions and/or injections of more than 50 ml per 6 hour period are prohibited except for those legitimately received in the course of hospital admissions, surgical procedures, or clinical investigations.â€


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Yeah, thats a statement from USADA. I want to hear from NSAC now.


Gotcha.. Well I'm not familiar with all of their rules so I guess we'll see if they say different... It would be weird if USADA said it wasn't illegal according to NSAC if it was, and could be easily proven wrong.. But ok, hopefully NSAC speaks up soon.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> No that statement from USADA contradicts itself in a number of places. NSAC and USADA both follow WADA guidelines in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. So it's not possible that one thing is legal with NSAC and then illegal with USADA. See link below for WADA guidelines regarding the use of IV's.
> 
> https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/resources/files/wada_medical_info_iv_infusions_4.0_en.pdf
> 
> Also if Mayweather applied for a TUE prior to using an IV as they say why was the TUE applied retroactively and not before he used it? Surely if Mayweather applied for a TUE before he would have waited for approval before going ahead and possibly using a banned practice. Also why did it take so long for a TUE to be approved and why is it that NSAC are saying that USADA said Mayweather only applied for a TUE on a later date?


A certain amount is banned.. Which is why I asked Chatty where any of these articles point to how much Mayweather had in his system.. There are reports on how big the bags were, not any on how much was used and proof it was all used in Mayweather.. Is there an update on the amount he used?

From USADA's response it sounds like he talked to them right before he was going to take it as he felt dehydrated, which would be why it couldn't be applied before he used it. If they said it was okay and they were giving him an exemption why would he wait for the paperwork to come through and not do it? I have no idea why it took so long, do you know how long they usually take to be approved? How do NSAC know when he applied for it if he applied through USADA? Why do we automatically assume NSAC is telling the truth and not USADA?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Ok but if he talked to them before about it and they okay'd it and approved his exemption how is it illegal? So any fighter using an IV is suspicious to everyone is what you're saying? According to the article Drunkenboat posted he didn't ask for it 2 weeks later, it was just approved very late. He talked to USADA about it before he did it according to them.
> 
> So can you detect IV cheats with blood or urine testing, or is there no way to catch an IV cheat?
> 
> ...


Well for one, Pacquaio never really dodged any tests, he just refused extra testing but sure its fair to bring him in as suspect and really we don't need to go over that cause its been gone over a million times.

Under Wada rules taking an IV is banned - its that simple really, USADA have been suspect for years, we went over this with many reasons why the other day and I can't be arsed to do it again. Taking a statement from a company that is employed to administer testing doesn't really mean anything - lets wait out on Wada and NSAC to respond and see what they say.

It also doesn't erase the question of why would he need an IV drip. Is this not suspicious behaviour? Has he used them before? If not then why this time?

I think these are fair enough questions to ask?

No point playing out who is the more suspicious when both are, why levy the suspicion at one when you can be suspicious at both. Playing a game of his was worse means fuck all really.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> No that statement from USADA contradicts itself in a number of places. NSAC and USADA both follow WADA guidelines in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. So it's not possible that one thing is legal with NSAC and then illegal with USADA. See link below for WADA guidelines regarding the use of IV's.
> 
> https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/resources/files/wada_medical_info_iv_infusions_4.0_en.pdf
> 
> Also if Mayweather applied for a TUE prior to using an IV as they say why was the TUE applied retroactively and not before he used it? Surely if Mayweather applied for a TUE before he would have waited for approval before going ahead and possibly using a banned practice. Also why did it take so long for a TUE to be approved and why is it that NSAC are saying that USADA said Mayweather only applied for a TUE on a later date?


 @Divi253 and everyone else.

This dumb fuck Brighton Bomber is doing Hauser's work here and spreading lies and misinformation.

IV rehydration is perfectly legal within certain limits. 100% LEGAL. Since USADA and NSAC allowed/permitted the IV therapy than it is clear the SALINE SOLUTION (WHICH OFFERS ZERO ADVANTAGE) was within limits.

/case

Return to pacFUCK land aka boxingscene forums Brighton Bomber


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> A certain amount is banned.. Which is why I asked Chatty where any of these articles point to how much Mayweather had in his system.. There are reports on how big the bags were, not any on how much was used and proof it was all used in Mayweather.. Is there an update on the amount he used?


I'm pretty sure one of the articles gets the amount directly from Floyd and Ellerbe who stated they used this much of one and this much of the other.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

More from Hauser

- Mayweather applied for therapeutic use exemption 17 days after fight

- USADA grnted exemption 18 days after fight

- USADA *then* informed NSAC (19 days after fight)


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hauser asks:

1) what was the medical justification for USADA granting an otherwise prohibited IV procedure?

2)On how many occasions has the "A" sample of a pro boxer tested by USADA come back positive for a prohibited substance?

3) What was the testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratio for each urine test administered to Floyd Mayweather by USADA for each of his fights beginning with Mosley up to and including Berto?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

if the nsac permits the use of injections up to the amount mayweather used, and it is not under nsac guidlines to inform the nsac of said use, then floyd did nothing wrong. 

the usada has nothing to to with the rules and regualtions of the sanctioning regulatory body, the nsac


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well for one, Pacquaio never really dodged any tests, he just refused extra testing but sure its fair to bring him in as suspect and really we don't need to go over that cause its been gone over a million times.
> 
> Under Wada rules taking an IV is banned - its that simple really, USADA have been suspect for years, we went over this with many reasons why the other day and I can't be arsed to do it again. Taking a statement from a company that is employed to administer testing doesn't really mean anything - lets wait out on Wada and NSAC to respond and see what they say.
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering why when it was Pac everyone was quick to defend him and his decisions when refusing testing without a cutoff is super suspicious.. But when Floyd gets an exemption to do something so it's perfectly legal it's red flags everywhere. Odd how it's completely opposite reactions from most likely the same people.

It's banned, which is why he talked to USADA and received an exemption.. Why is this being completely ignored and people keep saying IV's are banned? He got an exemption!!

They said he felt dehydrated, is that not possible for him at his old age? Did Floyd not say he felt dry and dead after Maidana 2, possibly pointing to dehydration?

Fair enough, but the answers have already been said.. Pretty sure Bball said that in the first couple of pages.

Nah I'm not playing who's more suspicious.. I'm getting at one person being looked at as innocent until guilty and another looked at as suspicious until he shows his full drug testing history to prove he's clean. Double standard man.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well for one, Pacquaio never really dodged any tests, he just refused extra testing but sure its fair to bring him in as suspect and really we don't need to go over that cause its been gone over a million times.


Pac was afraid of needles, giving blood weakened him, and avoided testing like the plague. Yes, pacFUCK was dodging needles and tests. You are a pacFUCK.



Chatty said:


> Under Wada rules taking an IV is banned - its that simple really, USADA have been suspect for years, we went over this with many reasons why the other day and I can't be arsed to do it again. Taking a statement from a company that is employed to administer testing doesn't really mean anything - lets wait out on Wada and NSAC to respond and see what they say.


Are you even trying to hide your pacFUCKness? Under WADA rules IV therapy is PERFECTLY LEGAL so long as the flow rate is 50ml/6 hour or less. Since USADA and NSAC permitted Floyd to use the IV therapy than it must be within 50mL/6 hour flow rate.



Chatty said:


> It also doesn't erase the question of why would he need an IV drip. Is this not suspicious behaviour? Has he used them before? If not then why this time?
> 
> I think these are fair enough questions to ask?
> 
> No point playing out who is the more suspicious when both are, why levy the suspicion at one when you can be suspicious at both. Playing a game of his was worse means fuck all really.


Those are absolutely fair questions in regards to what's going on w/ Floyd. No doubt about that. However, we can lump Floyd in with poochFUCK who ran from tests for years. As of right now the "argument" you pacFUCKS are making is so pisspoor that you resort to misinformation and deviation from facts.

Floyd received a saline and vitamin IV therapy drip. USADA AND NSAC approved such drip. WADA DOES ALLOW SUCH DRIP if the rate is within their acceptable range.

Here's the speculation horseshit you bafoons are spewing:
- SALINE and VITAMINS HIDE PED's...Find a source for this you dumb FUCK or STFU
- Floyd is an exception to the rules!!!....USADA runs the O L Y M P I C drug testing. Do you know how much money is involved in the olympics? No company in their right mind would jeopardize their Olympic contract for one fighter over a few fights. Again, your insinuation that Floyd is getting secret privileges is entirely fabricated in your pacFUCK mind.

So I've successfully debunked all the shitty theories pacFUCKS are running rampant with in like 12 seconds. Speculation should continue b/c this is odd stuff coming from the Floyd camp and my suspicions about him have increased, but by no means does that mean he had any advantage over Poociao or he had extra privileges with USADA/NSAC.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the articles gets the amount directly from Floyd and Ellerbe who stated they used this much of one and this much of the other.


The amount injected or amount of the mixture? Big difference, and I haven't seen anything saying it was the amount he took vs what they made. Have you?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> More from Hauser
> 
> - Mayweather applied for therapeutic use exemption 17 days after fight
> 
> ...


The only thing shady I've read in this thread is this. Everything else is not surprising for the most part. This, however, is very shady


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> if the nsac permits the use of injections up to the amount mayweather used, and it is not under nsac guidlines to inform the nsac of said use, then floyd did nothing wrong.
> 
> the usada has nothing to to with the rules and regualtions of the sanctioning regulatory body, the nsac


We're in a "he says, she says" scenario here.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> More from Hauser
> 
> - Mayweather applied for therapeutic use exemption 17 days after fight
> 
> ...


Hopefully he can prove Mayweather applied 17 days after the fight. Because right now it's his word vs the word of the people the exemption was applied through, and although I know people dislike Floyd it's funny to automatically believe the guy on the outside vs the guys who granted the exemption.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> @Divi253 and everyone else.
> 
> This dumb fuck Brighton Bomber is doing Hauser's work here and spreading lies and misinformation.
> 
> ...


Its perfectly legal below amounts of 50ml over 6 hours as advised in the link I provided. But the original article says that 750ml was used which is an illegal amount. I even provided a link from WADA to confirm my statement but apparently proof from WADA isn't enough for you. So stop insulting me and actually educate yourself on the details of this situation. I have not made any claims that are without sources.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> We're in a "he says, she says" scenario here.


Which part? You just posted that a certain amount of IV is banned, so the act itself is not..


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> The only thing shady I've read in this thread is this. Everything else is not surprising for the most part. This, however, is very shady


Yeah sticking point seems to be

- when was exemption asked for? USADA says before fight/ Hauser says after

- what was justification?

- why wasn't NSAC informed before USADA granted exemption? It was already almost 3 weeks after fight so why the rush?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Its perfectly legal below amounts of 50ml over 6 hours as advised in the link I provided. But the original article says that 750ml was used which is an illegal amount. I even provided a link from WADA to confirm my statement but apparently proof from WADA isn't enough for you. So stop insulting me and actually educate yourself on the details of this situation. I have not made any claims that are without sources.


The article stats the mixture was that amount, did it state he received the entire mixture?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I'm just wondering why when it was Pac everyone was quick to defend him and his decisions when refusing testing without a cutoff is super suspicious.. But when Floyd gets an exemption to do something so it's perfectly legal it's red flags everywhere. Odd how it's completely opposite reactions from most likely the same people.
> 
> It's banned, which is why he talked to USADA and received an exemption.. Why is this being completely ignored and people keep saying IV's are banned? He got an exemption!!
> 
> ...


Pacquaio probably got more heat than Floyd has thus far imo. \The nature of boxing makes fans cynical so at first I think a lot of people were taking it as Floyd excuse making - He of course never asked for anything from Marquez in the fight when this basically all started and you can see that because anytime a fight isn't made you will have people discussing why, taking sides and making excuses/deriding them.

Extra drug testing (which they tried to pawn of as Olympic which is still flawed but also far better than the version Floyd has used) was new, people weren't clued up on it, the governing bodies didn't help by ignoring it all and claiming urine tests were good enough so there was enough doubt there to divide opinion. Now we are six years on and 2 billion discussions, articles, new technology, failed tests, new understandings ahead so people have become way more sceptical on drug testing, Pacquaio is practically taken as a definitive user despite ever failing a test these days, Floyd is just falling foul of it now.

I don't think their is double standards at all - go check out recent Pacquaio threads, Marquez threads, even fighters like Wlad who haven't been dragged in as much, people are just far more knowledgeable on the subject than they were six years ago and more suspicious due to that knowledge.

Plus he aint really getting flack yet, people are just asking questions. He should be happy really because this is what he ultimately wanted, right?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Yeah sticking point seems to be
> 
> - when was exemption asked for? USADA says before fight/ Hauser says after
> - why wasn't NSAC informed before USADA granted exemption? It was already almost 3 weeks after fight so why the rush?


Yes.



Drunkenboat said:


> - what was justification?


No. Justification doesn't matter at all so long as the infusion was within permitted flow limits 50mL/6 hour or less. He could do it for what the fuck ever reasons if within such ranges. If the infusion range was beyond 50mL/6 hr Floyd needs proof of medical exemption. Otherwise he cheated. Plain and simple


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> A certain amount is banned.. Which is why I asked Chatty where any of these articles point to how much Mayweather had in his system.. There are reports on how big the bags were, not any on how much was used and proof it was all used in Mayweather.. Is there an update on the amount he used?
> 
> From USADA's response it sounds like he talked to them right before he was going to take it as he felt dehydrated, which would be why it couldn't be applied before he used it. If they said it was okay and they were giving him an exemption why would he wait for the paperwork to come through and not do it? I have no idea why it took so long, do you know how long they usually take to be approved? How do NSAC know when he applied for it if he applied through USADA? Why do we automatically assume NSAC is telling the truth and not USADA?


The original articles cites that 500ml and 250ml was used, so a total amount of 750ml, which is over the approved amounts unless it took Mayweather almost 4 days to consume those IV bags which seems unlikely.

I've looked into the details in regards to TUE's from USADA apparently it takes 28 days for international athletes and 21 days for international athletes to approve a TUE, so this could explain why the TUE was approved at such a late date if as they say Mayweather applied for the TUE before using the IV.

But USADA and NSAC and contradicting themselves. One says one thing and the other another. We really don't know who is telling the truth unless one can provide proof of what was sent from USADA to NSAC, such as an email or letter.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit is suspect as hell but nothing is proven right now.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

If the mafia still controlled vegas, they would declare the fight a no-contest (basically forcing PBF to fight again and making them more money). But Las Vegas is clean now, right? :hey

Whats interesting for me is the politics going on. I will be happy when both boxers are gone, one is a boring perfectionist who needs the cards stacked in his favour and the other is a shady hypocrite.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The amount injected or amount of the mixture? Big difference, and I haven't seen anything saying it was the amount he took vs what they made. Have you?


The article is unclear in regards to this. It says the USADA official arrived to test Mayweather at his house and saw signs of IV use. The amounts of the 2 bags were mentioned but the it does not say if the bags were used completely or not. But if Mayweather did not in fact use an illegal amount why did he request a TUE for something that was going to be legal? Also why didn't he request a TUE from NSAC as required. At the moment all we can do is speculate it may take days until all the details are clarified and all the questions answered.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> The original articles cites that 500ml and 250ml was used, so a total amount of 750ml, which is over the approved amounts unless it took Mayweather almost 4 days to consume those IV bags which seems unlikely.


Where did the original article get this information from? Can we even say this is accurate?
Do we know that Floyd finished the bags?
Again, as it says in the WADA sheet, anything over 50mL/6 hr requires medical exemption. Did Floyd receive and provide medical exemption?

The only conclusion we currently have is YES b/c NSAC and USADA are accepting of everything that has happened.



Drunkenboat said:


> I've looked into the details in regards to TUE's from USADA apparently it takes 28 days for international athletes and 21 days for international athletes to approve a TUE, so this could explain why the TUE was approved at such a late date if as they say Mayweather applied for the TUE before using the IV.


Well that provides at least a partial explanation for why it was retroactive

Also, is there any word on whether vitamins MASK PED's? I mean why is saline/Vitamins considered such an advantage? Seems like basic shit to me and not worthy of all the huff and puff. The timeline was the only sketchy thing to me (Floyd retroactively getting approval) but you've just said it can be normal. So what's the big deal then??


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Brighton Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > The original articles cites that 500ml and 250ml was used, so a total amount of 750ml, which is over the approved amounts unless it took Mayweather almost 4 days to consume those IV bags which seems unlikely.
> ...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Here comes Arum:
â€œIt is very disturbing,â€ Arum told USA TODAY Sports in a telephone interview. â€œYeah, I am outraged. But I donâ€™t know what we can do about it. I canâ€™t change the result.â€

Asked if the revelation in the SB Nation article had upset him, Arum responded: â€œIt sure does â€“ especially coupled with the stuff of Manny not being allowed a perfectly legal (injection).â€

â€œI am not casting aspersions at anyone,â€ Arum added. â€œBut I have always wondered why does (Mayweather) leave it to the last minute before he announces th fight.â€


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Pacquaio probably got more heat than Floyd has thus far imo. \The nature of boxing makes fans cynical so at first I think a lot of people were taking it as Floyd excuse making - He of course never asked for anything from Marquez in the fight when this basically all started and you can see that because anytime a fight isn't made you will have people discussing why, taking sides and making excuses/deriding them.
> 
> Extra drug testing (which they tried to pawn of as Olympic which is still flawed but also far better than the version Floyd has used) was new, people weren't clued up on it, the governing bodies didn't help by ignoring it all and claiming urine tests were good enough so there was enough doubt there to divide opinion. Now we are six years on and 2 billion discussions, articles, new technology, failed tests, new understandings ahead so people have become way more sceptical on drug testing, Pacquaio is practically taken as a definitive user despite ever failing a test these days, Floyd is just falling foul of it now.
> 
> ...


I get people being more suspicious, when there's a reason to be. I'm wondering what's suspicious. Floyd saying he felt dry after the 2nd Maidana fight and saying he was dehydrated and needed an IV?

If Floyd refused testing, I'd say he's suspicious. If Floyd was found using an diuretic, I'd say he's suspicious. But him saying he's dehydrated, talking to USADA about using an IV and getting an exemption is not suspicious to me. It's people looking for something to point to Floyd cheating.

Can you catch someone cheating with an IV?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I get people being more suspicious, when there's a reason to be. I'm wondering what's suspicious. Floyd saying he felt dry after the 2nd Maidana fight and saying he was dehydrated and needed an IV?
> 
> If Floyd refused testing, I'd say he's suspicious. If Floyd was found using an diuretic, I'd say he's suspicious. But him saying he's dehydrated, talking to USADA about using an IV and getting an exemption is not suspicious to me. It's people looking for something to point to Floyd cheating.
> 
> Can you catch someone cheating with an IV?


USADA is the shifty looking one here. And that then leads you to ask why they are defending Mayweather so much. And then the ball starts rolling.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

The media is really jumping on it:

Rolling Stone
Mayweather took illegal IV before Pacquiao fight

Daily Mail
Mayweather caught using illegal IV injections before win

Business Insider
Mayweatehr used a banned IV one day before Manny Pacquiao fight

NYT
Mayweather Denies Doping Violation

LAtimes
Anti-doping agnecy, Nevada commision at odds over Mayweather IV treatment

ESPN 
Mayweatehr took WADA-banned IV

CBN
Floyd got banned IV treatment before Pacquaio fight


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> The original articles cites that 500ml and 250ml was used, so a total amount of 750ml, which is over the approved amounts unless it took Mayweather almost 4 days to consume those IV bags which seems unlikely.
> 
> I've looked into the details in regards to TUE's from USADA apparently it takes 28 days for international athletes and 21 days for international athletes to approve a TUE, so this could explain why the TUE was approved at such a late date if as they say Mayweather applied for the TUE before using the IV.
> 
> But USADA and NSAC and contradicting themselves. One says one thing and the other another. We really don't know who is telling the truth unless one can provide proof of what was sent from USADA to NSAC, such as an email or letter.


Ok, so the 21 days explains USADA saying he asked before the fight and it being approved 3 weeks later.

Them contradicting each other is interesting, all I can say is he applied through one and not the other.. Guess people can pick who they believe, but it would be odd to me to automatically assume the party on the outside is definitely telling the truth over the party actually granting in the exemption..



Brighton Bomber said:


> The article is unclear in regards to this. It says the USADA official arrived to test Mayweather at his house and saw signs of IV use. The amounts of the 2 bags were mentioned but the it does not say if the bags were used completely or not. But if Mayweather did not in fact use an illegal amount why did he request a TUE for something that was going to be legal? Also why didn't he request a TUE from NSAC as required. At the moment all we can do is speculate it may take days until all the details are clarified and all the questions answered.


I will agree to this, the odd thing is him requesting an exemption from USADA but not NSAC if he was going to use an amount allowed by both. Until they can prove how much he used he's done nothing illegal though. Could be a stupid mistake like Pac's team not disclosing it to NSAC and only USADA, could be fishy shit. Only odd thing in this whole situation though, IMO.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I get people being more suspicious, when there's a reason to be. I'm wondering what's suspicious. Floyd saying he felt dry after the 2nd Maidana fight and saying he was dehydrated and needed an IV?
> 
> If Floyd refused testing, I'd say he's suspicious. If Floyd was found using an diuretic, I'd say he's suspicious. But him saying he's dehydrated, talking to USADA about using an IV and getting an exemption is not suspicious to me. It's people looking for something to point to Floyd cheating.
> 
> Can you catch someone cheating with an IV?


AS said IVs are banned for a reason so its always going to raise suspicions when people have knowledge about why they are banned. You can also re-hydrate by drinking water and he shouldn't be that dehydrated if he isn't draining himself. Him saying he was dehydrated after the Chino fight means nothing, he'd just had a 12 round fight with a tough opponent - he should be dehydrated after exercise of that scale.

Theres a difference to this than before a fight. Also if its age catching up and he's struggling to make weight then maybes he should move up to 154 where he is a champion already. I think when fighters are using IVs to re-hydrate its a bit ridiculous tbh. There's just no need for it.

USADA aren't making life easy either, they seem to be a bit of farce when it comes to boxing and considering VADA have proved more effective for cheaper then they should really switch to them.

Can you catch someone cheating with an IV? This question has been answered several times, its banned because of its masking and diluting of the blood. This is why its always going to raise suspicion not because of what's in them.

Anyway if he asked for an exemption then they should have filed the amounts used so we should find this out shortly.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

One thing for sure -- USADA should not be allowed near boxing


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Leon, I need your support.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> USADA is the shifty looking one here. And that then leads you to ask why they are defending Mayweather so much. And then the ball starts rolling.


I agree if anyone looks suspicious it's USADA.. But they explained that Floyd talked to them before the IV, and applied for the exemption then. Brighton Bomber just said he read it takes 21 days to approve, which lines up with it being approved 3 weeks later. So I'm not sure how they're really suspicious either anymore..

I don't think they're defending Mayweather, I think they're defending themselves. They've been attacked by boxing fans and people who dislike Floyd since he started using them like they'd risk their reputation for the little amount they make in boxing vs everything else.. Makes sense they're going to explain what happened to clear their names, no?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Where did the original article get this information from? Can we even say this is accurate?
> Do we know that Floyd finished the bags?
> Again, as it says in the WADA sheet, anything over 50mL/6 hr requires medical exemption. Did Floyd receive and provide medical exemption?
> 
> ...


From the original article from Hauser this all seems to stem from a communication between USADA and NSAC. Basically NSAC say they were informed of the IV use and TUE by USADA and then NSAC informed Top Rank and Pac. So now NSAC and USADA are contradicting themselves, one is telling the truth the other lying or misunderstanding what went on.

No we don't know if Mayweather finished the bags but it's pretty certain he at least used a prohibited amount, otherwise he wouldn't have needed a TUE which of course he received, at least from USADA but not from NSAC. Mayweather needed a TUE from NSAC for this to be legal as USADA are simply a testing body not a commission.

IV treatment is regarded as an advantage because it could be masking PED's as it could flush the system of trace amounts. Or it could be a case of a naturally bigger fighter cutting down excessively to gain an advantage. To be fair to Mayweather this proves nothing in regards to Mayweather using PED's. This is not proof of PED's at all, just slightly suspicious.

But the damage may have already been done, the media doesn't need much to crucify someone let alone someone as controversial as Mayweather.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

from larrybrownsports.com

Hauser says:

â€“ Mayweather delays the official announcement of his fights until well after they leak publicly as a loophole for potential drug use. Mayweather does not engage in true year-round Olympic-style testing. Rather, he dictates terms of testing to USADA and tells them testing can only begin once the fight has been announced. This delay would theoretically allow Mayweather to use PEDs for the months leading up to fights without risking being caught. For example, Mayweather did not officially announce the match with Andre Berto until 39 days before the fight. News of the fight date had leaked several weeks earlier.

â€“ Al Haymon exclusively uses USADA for all of his drug testing. USADA does not report full test results to state governing athletic committees. They also do not employee carbon isotope testing, which is the most effective drug test.

â€“ Mayweather uses contracts that allow for therapeutic use exemptions (TUE) to be retroactively granted after someone tests positive for a prohibited drug. Whatâ€™s the point of even having testing if you can just get a waiver for it after you fail a test? Mayweather gave Pacquiao a contract that included this clause.

â€“ Mayweather was rumored to have failed drug tests for three consecutive fights but was granted retroactive TUEs by USADA.

â€“ Mayweatherâ€™s people agreed to settle a defamation suit with Pacquiao quickly â€” and for more money than expected â€” as soon as Pacquiaoâ€™s side began demanding documents regarding Mayweatherâ€™s drug tests through USADA and the NSAC.

â€“ Mayweather had abnormally low T/E (testosterone) ratios prior to the Robert Guerrero and Victor Ortiz fights. Low T/E ratios could indicate tampering/efforts to lower your ratio to cover up testosterone use.

â€“ USADA regularly does not submit information to the Nevada State Athletic Commission. For instance, the NSAC would not allow Pacquiao to receive a Toradol pain-killing injection prior to their May fight, but Floyd was granted a retroactive TUE that was applied for and granted two weeks after the fight.

â€“ USADA saw Mayweather using an illegal IV a day before his fight with Pacquiao but did not notify the athletic commission about it until weeks after the fight. The IV could be used to dilute the blood and cover up PED use.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> AS said IVs are banned for a reason so its always going to raise suspicions when people have knowledge about why they are banned. You can also re-hydrate by drinking water and he shouldn't be that dehydrated if he isn't draining himself. Him saying he was dehydrated after the Chino fight means nothing, he'd just had a 12 round fight with a tough opponent - he should be dehydrated after exercise of that scale.
> 
> Theres a difference to this than before a fight. Also if its age catching up and he's struggling to make weight then maybes he should move up to 154 where he is a champion already. I think when fighters are using IVs to re-hydrate its a bit ridiculous tbh. There's just no need for it.
> 
> ...


A certain amount used in IV's are banned, not IV's in general right? He said he felt dry and dead vs Maidana, I doubt he was talking about after the fight but rather while in the fight don't you? Why would he say he felt dry talking about after the fight was over, makes no sense to say...

I agree he shouldn't be dehydrating himself to the point of needing an IV to make 147, but who are we to say which weight he should fight at? Again, what he's done is perfectly legal with this exemption, why would he unnecessarily face bigger guys? That 154 champion shit should have been taken away from him.

I agree USADA doesn't appear to be on their game like VADA. I however will not take that further and say they're cheating or covering shit up for fighters.

That's why it's banned.. I'm asking if you can be caught doing that, and if so via what type of tests?

I have no idea if that's a requirement for an exemption.. Are you saying it is a requirement to say how much they used? And if so, why should we find this out shortly? Are they obligated to say how much he used?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> from larrybrownsports.com
> 
> Hauser says:
> 
> ...


I wouldn#t be suprised if he was on PEDs I don't gaf about it though let them juice but the low T/E ratio seems common in MMA they often release the full results and the majority of fighters have low T/E shortly before fights either becauuse of the trianing camp and the weight cut or because the majority is juicing which would put them on an even playing field anyway.

Testing is a joke the way it is now and apparently no one wants to have serious testing so it's fairer to just let them use.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ok, so the 21 days explains USADA saying he asked before the fight and it being approved 3 weeks later.
> 
> Them contradicting each other is interesting, all I can say is he applied through one and not the other.. Guess people can pick who they believe, but it would be odd to me to automatically assume the party on the outside is definitely telling the truth over the party actually granting in the exemption..
> 
> I will agree to this, the odd thing is him requesting an exemption from USADA but not NSAC if he was going to use an amount allowed by both. Until they can prove how much he used he's done nothing illegal though. Could be a stupid mistake like Pac's team not disclosing it to NSAC and only USADA, could be fishy shit. Only odd thing in this whole situation though, IMO.


That's an excellent point it may have simply been a case of Mayweather forgetting to apply for the TUE with NSAC as Pac almost did, resulting in his NSAC request being denied. The only really issue is that while this may have been a new process for Pac having USADA and NSAC dealing with testing, this would have not been new to Mayweather as he has been using USADA for years now. If this is the case a simple clerical error may have tarnished Mayweather for good in the eyes of some.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Apparently this is one of the better tests and one that USADA does not do


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> from larrybrownsports.com
> 
> Hauser says:
> 
> ...


With a quick glance the two thing in bold are not accurate statements, and he's making himself look more and more like someone who dislikes Floyd/USADA and is flinging shit trying to hope it sticks.

How can he say Floyd delays the announcements as a loophole? How does he know the rationale behind when Floyd announces the fights? :lol:

It was brought up in the Cotto fight that USADA doesn't do CIR testing, and they came out and stated they in fact did do CIR testing on all samples for them. So that's a blatant lie.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> With a quick glance the two thing in bold are not accurate statements, and he's making himself look more and more like someone who dislikes Floyd/USADA and is flinging shit trying to hope it sticks.
> 
> How can he say Floyd delays the announcements as a loophole? How does he know the rationale behind when Floyd announces the fights? :lol:
> 
> It was brought up in the Cotto fight that USADA doesn't do CIR testing, and they came out and stated they *in fact did do CIR testing* on all samples for them. So that's a blatant lie.


Ok didn't know that. Good on Hauser for going in hard though. That is what journalists should be like. Imagine if we had hard-asses like that in political journalism.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not convincing enough for me. Using it in a hospital for a sick dehydrated person doesn't make Floyd using it any more sensible. Neither is Oscar who couldn't take his fluids in normally because of how drained he was. Floyd can just drink the fluids. Just drink them. There should be no emergency for him to use an IV. With an IV you also risk irritating the vein, causing blood leakage, lingering pain or bruising on the arm. And this is the day before the fight. It may just be his quirky way of rehydrating, sure. But it's definitely unusual. If he walks around at 150-155 I think he can lose a few pounds during camp and the week up to the weigh in to be able to rehydrate by putting liquids in his mouth and swallowing them.
> 
> Again, it could be totally innocent. But it's unusual either way.


What about Floyd and how he handles his business would you call "usual" or common?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Its perfectly legal below amounts of 50ml over 6 hours as advised in the link I provided. But the original article says that 750ml was used which is an _*illegal *_amount. I even provided a link from _*WADA *_to confirm my statement but apparently proof from WADA isn't enough for you. So stop insulting me and actually educate yourself on the details of this situation. I have not made any claims that are without sources.


youre confused

the only people that can confirm whether what floyd mayweather did was legal or illegal is the nsac

usada, wada, vada policies...worthless for argumentive purposes


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

delete


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

King Dickhead Koncz:

"I find it ironic. We tried to get an injection that was totally legal before the fight and the commission slams us and then this thing with Mayweather happens," Michael Koncz, Pacquiao's adviser, told ESPN. "We need to fight in Vegas again so I don't want to make many more comments but it is unusual and it was never disclosed to us until quite a ways after the fight.

"Maybe the best thing for Floyd to do is have a rematch with Manny. But we were shocked by [the TUE]. It shouldn't have happened."


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

"Arum also said the reason he didn't go public when he received the news that Mayweather had been granted the TUE retroactively because he was bound by a confidentiality clause in the contract with Mayweather. But once the matter became public, he discussed it.

"Our lawyers told us that the information tramsmitted to us was confidential and we were not allowed to disseminate it, so based on that advice we said nothing [until it came out]," Arum said."


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> youre confused
> 
> the only people that can confirm whether what floyd mayweather did was legal or illegal is the nsac
> 
> usada, wada, vada policies...worthless for argumentive purposes


NSAC abide by WADA policy in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. While WADA are not directly involved in any of this my post was a direct response to what was allowed and not allowed by NSAC so my post is correct by citing WADA's policies.

But you are correct that in terms of what is legal and not it's only NSAC opinion that matters as USADA are just a testing body not a commission like NSAC.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Brighton Bomber said:


> NSAC abide by WADA policy in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. While WADA are not directly involved in any of this my post was a direct response to what was allowed and not allowed by NSAC so my post is correct by citing WADA's policies.
> 
> But you are correct that in terms of what is legal and not it's only NSAC opinion that matters as USADA are just a testing body not a commission like NSAC.


Seems like this to me

WADA - we don't allow it

USADA & NSAC - we follow WADA

USADA - we caught Mayweather doing it

USADA - we later decide to allow Mayweather to do it retrospectively

USADA - we tell NSAC

NSAC - why are you only telling us this now?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I get people being more suspicious, when there's a reason to be. I'm wondering what's suspicious. Floyd saying he felt dry after the 2nd Maidana fight and saying he was dehydrated and needed an IV?
> 
> If Floyd refused testing, I'd say he's suspicious. If Floyd was found using an diuretic, I'd say he's suspicious. But him saying he's dehydrated, talking to USADA about using an IV and getting an exemption is not suspicious to me. It's people looking for something to point to Floyd cheating.
> 
> Can you catch someone cheating with an IV?


It's really hard to cheat when the people testing you let you dictate the terms of their testing. Floyd tells them when to start testing and is allowed to break WADA code as long as he gets an exception, which he can get whenever he wants, even after the fight.

He didn't break the rules because he's pretty much making the rules. Why bother paying for USADA then?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> That's an excellent point it may have simply been a case of Mayweather forgetting to apply for the TUE with NSAC as Pac almost did, resulting in his NSAC request being denied. The only really issue is that while this may have been a new process for Pac having USADA and NSAC dealing with testing, this would have not been new to Mayweather as he has been using USADA for years now. If this is the case a simple clerical error may have tarnished Mayweather for good in the eyes of some.


It would be extremely dumb on Mayweather's part if he simply forgot to tell NSAC and only told USADA, like it was with Pac. Could be because he's never needed an exemption for it, could be because he didn't actually use more than allowed.. But that's the one red flag I see.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Ok didn't know that. Good on Hauser for going in hard though. That is what journalists should be like. Imagine if we had hard-asses like that in political journalism.


But he's going hard with lies. I don't think good journalists should blatantly lie to the public, and I don't agree it's good for him to go hard when he's not even telling the truth. He's misinforming fans who do not know, and they will run with the lies spreading more lies around. Bad cycle.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> What about Floyd and how he handles his business would you call "usual" or common?


Who cares. This doesn't change the fact that Floyd's USADA testing is just for show.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> A certain amount used in IV's are banned, not IV's in general right? He said he felt dry and dead vs Maidana, I doubt he was talking about after the fight but rather while in the fight don't you? Why would he say he felt dry talking about after the fight was over, makes no sense to say...
> 
> I agree he shouldn't be dehydrating himself to the point of needing an IV to make 147, but who are we to say which weight he should fight at? Again, what he's done is perfectly legal with this exemption, why would he unnecessarily face bigger guys? That 154 champion shit should have been taken away from him.
> 
> ...


A certain amount but considering it looks as though he took far more than the legal limit then we can discuss it addressing as so to save typing apart from.... every paragraph. He might have been dehydrated but to me that says he is draining because he shouldn't be having problems with that if his walk around is on the limit. Its an excuse, just like being scared of needles, maybes theres truth to it but it shouldn't be to the point of extreme measures of using an IV.

That said I do think there is a good change Floyd comes in heavier than he makes out - he never discloses his fight night weight and he didn't look much smaller than Chino, Cotto, Ortiz or Canelo who were all meant to out-weigh him by 20 plus pounds - not to say he was as heavy as them but it wouldn't surprise me if the gap was closer than we are led to believe.

I don't think USADA are on the take, I just think they are a bit out of their element in boxing and not as clued up as VADA who have more experience in this sport. USADA aint going to turn down cash but maybes they should be looking to restructure their testing policies for boxing and get more up to date. This sin't the first tiem they have been brought up in either cocking up or not being clear and causing confusion.

I don't know if you can test for an IV, I imagine you can only test for substances unless they can test for changes in blood from point A to B that shows something was used. I guess this debacle will end in more changes that clear this up though. I would imagine if you ask for an exemption you have to log what was taken - it seems standard that you would be asked just in case you are brought up on it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Seems like this to me
> 
> WADA - we don't allow it
> 
> ...


No, the article you posted said USADA was approached by Mayweather before he did it. Also states he asked for the exemption then, not 21 days after the fight.. Why are you claiming that's how it is when you yourself posted an article saying the exact opposite?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's really hard to cheat when the people testing you let you dictate the terms of their testing. Floyd tells them when to start testing and is allowed to break WADA code as long as he gets an exception, which he can get whenever he wants, even after the fight.
> 
> He didn't break the rules because he's pretty much making the rules. Why bother paying for USADA then?


Huh? I'm asking if there is a test to catch this IV cheating everyone is going on about.. Nobody has answered the question yet.. Do you know the answer?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> NSAC abide by WADA policy in regards to what is prohibited and not prohibited. While WADA are not directly involved in any of this my post was a direct response to what was allowed and not allowed by NSAC so my post is correct by citing WADA's policies.
> 
> But you are correct that in terms of what is legal and not it's only NSAC opinion that matters as USADA are just a testing body not a commission like NSAC.


NSAC follows WADA? Does this mean that Floyd did break NSAC rules?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> No, the article you posted said USADA was approached by Mayweather before he did it. Also states he asked for the exemption then, not 21 days after the fight.. Why are you claiming that's how it is when you yourself posted an article saying the exact opposite?


That was what USADA said. Of course they deny it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Huh? I'm asking if there is a test to catch this IV cheating everyone is going on about.. Nobody has answered the question yet.. Do you know the answer?


I assume there isn't, if there was and it was affordable enough to do in all fights why would WADA have it under their banned substances list?

The point is that you can mask other substances with IVs, WADA thinks this is serious enough to put it on a banned list, the UFC will also be banning it soon. I know Floyd is one of your heros but this is suspicious behavior whether it proves anything in this case or not.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Huh? I'm asking if there is a test to catch this IV cheating everyone is going on about.. Nobody has answered the question yet.. Do you know the answer?


Apparently there are tests that can pick up trace amounts of plastics in an athletes system from the IV bags. But this of course can't tell you how much solution was administered only that the athlete used an IV bag. I got this info from a video a while ago about IV bag use in the UFC being banned.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> A certain amount but considering it looks as though he took far more than the legal limit then we can discuss it addressing as so to save typing apart from.... every paragraph. He might have been dehydrated but to me that says he is draining because he shouldn't be having problems with that if his walk around is on the limit. Its an excuse, just like being scared of needles, maybes theres truth to it but it shouldn't be to the point of extreme measures of using an IV.
> 
> That said I do think there is a good change Floyd comes in heavier than he makes out - he never discloses his fight night weight and he didn't look much smaller than Chino, Cotto, Ortiz or Canelo who were all meant to out-weigh him by 20 plus pounds - not to say he was as heavy as them but it wouldn't surprise me if the gap was closer than we are led to believe.
> 
> ...


How does it look like he took far more than the legal amount? What hints to that, Ellerbe stating how much the mixture was? I'm not saying he needed to use IV's to rehydrate as I have no idea, I'm saying the possibility of it being true is just as big if not bigger than him masking PEDS with it. And if he was in fact dehydrated, how is that an excuse like being scared of needles?

I agree USADA has not been as good as VADA in how they handle situations.

I haven't heard of any tests for IV cheating either, which is why I'm surprised so many latched on to the possibility of it immediately. I don't know any examples of people being caught IV cheating, but everyone is super suspicious Floyd is doing it because he had an IV. Guarantee if another fighter had an IV the day before a fight saying he was dehydrated there wouldn't be half the attention or suspicion.. Could be wrong, but have a very good feeling I'm not.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

From Floyd's Facebook


> As already confirmed by the USADA Statement, I did not commit any violations of the Nevada or USADA drug testing guidelines. I follow and have always followed the rules of Nevada and USADA, the gold standard of drug testing.
> 
> Let's not forget that I was the one six years ago who insisted on elevating the level of drug testing for all my fights. As a result, there is more drug testing and awareness of its importance in the sport of boxing today than ever before.
> 
> I am very proud to be a clean athlete and will continue to champion the cause.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> That was what USADA said. Of course they deny it.


:lol: So you automatically believe the opposite of what USADA said, based on what? Even though Brighton Bomber posted the exemption takes 21 days to be approved, which fits perfectly with the fact that it was approved 3 weeks after the fight.. Really?



Pedrin1787 said:


> I assume there isn't, if there was and it was affordable enough to do in all fights why would WADA have it under their banned substances list?
> 
> The point is that you can mask other substances with IVs, WADA thinks this is serious enough to put it on a banned list, the UFC will also be banning it soon. I know Floyd is one of your heros but this is suspicious behavior whether it proves anything in this case or not.


Ah, so there's no way to test if he cheated so we automatically assume he used an IV to cheat? Is that what I'm hearing? Even though he said he was dry in the Maidana fight, told USADA he was dehydrated before he did the IV and got an exemption from them for it?

Are IV's banned by WADA, or is a certain amount within 6 hours banned by WADA?



Brighton Bomber said:


> Apparently there are tests that can pick up trace amounts of plastics in an athletes system from the IV bags. But this of course can't tell you how much solution was administered only that the athlete used an IV bag. I got this info from a video a while ago about IV bag use in the UFC being banned.


I thought I read that before, they can tell if you've used an IV by trace amount of plastics.. But haven't heard if they can tell how much you used or if you used it to mask drugs. Thanks


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> How does it look like he took far more than the legal amount? What hints to that, Ellerbe stating how much the mixture was? I'm not saying he needed to use IV's to rehydrate as I have no idea, I'm saying the possibility of it being true is just as big if not bigger than him masking PEDS with it. And if he was in fact dehydrated, how is that an excuse like being scared of needles?
> 
> I agree USADA has not been as good as VADA in how they handle situations.
> 
> I haven't heard of any tests for IV cheating either, which is why I'm surprised so many latched on to the possibility of it immediately. I don't know any examples of people being caught IV cheating, but everyone is super suspicious Floyd is doing it because he had an IV. Guarantee if another fighter had an IV the day before a fight saying he was dehydrated there wouldn't be half the attention or suspicion.. Could be wrong, but have a very good feeling I'm not.


If he was using legal amounts he wouldn't need to ask for the exemption.

I think its more the confusion over USADA that has people suspicious, whether they notified NSAC, if not why? IS Floyd supposed to do it or is it fine for them to do it as long as he notified them. All this should be logged though so it should all come out really, if they haven't logged it all then they will look like fools.

I think its an excuse because its just something he has said that can't be proven one way or another. Manny could have been scared of needles or talking shit, Floyd may have been dehydrated or talking shit too. Its basically do you take their word for it.

As for other fighters we'll either see this banned and clamped down on outright after this or every fighter will be on it to get a one up so we'll find out. As said earlier though Chavez got mass grief for draining and you bet he would be accused of the same if he did it. I also believe Wladimir, Pacquaio, Marquez, Cotto, Canelo and possibly Ward/Golovkin would get shit for it as well. Most other boxers aren't as mainstream so would probably get by unnoticed anyway.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

As a fan this saddens me. Even if he didn't take PEDs it's disappointing that he took the IV. It's mad suspect. He claims that he doesn't cut, but he needs an IV to rehydrate and he never weighs in on fight night. I doubt that he is a PED cheat but he definitely cuts and lies about it imo.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: So you automatically believe the opposite of what USADA said, based on what? Even though Brighton Bomber posted the exemption takes 21 days to be approved, which fits perfectly with the fact that it was approved 3 weeks after the fight.. Really?


No, why are you jumping to conclusions? Like I said a 100 posts ago - I'm waiting to see what NSAC says. If a person steals your car, do you go up and if he says he didn't do it simply say "ok,bye"?

We've had the accusation. We've had the response from the accused. Now we wait til more info comes out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: So you automatically believe the opposite of what USADA said, based on what? Even though Brighton Bomber posted the exemption takes 21 days to be approved, which fits perfectly with the fact that it was approved 3 weeks after the fight.. Really?
> 
> Ah, so there's no way to test if he cheated so we automatically assume he used an IV to cheat? Is that what I'm hearing? Even though he said he was dry in the Maidana fight, told USADA he was dehydrated before he did the IV and got an exemption from them for it?
> 
> ...


No one is assuming he cheated, just pointing out how useless USADA testing on Floyd is. If Floyd is cheating the testing that is done on him can be easily bypassed, he makes the terms.

More than 50 ml over a 6 hour period is banned by WADA. Floyd took 750 ml the day before the fight, it would have taken him close to 4 days to take those 750 mls in 50 ml increments every 6 hours. This is why he needed the exception.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If he was using legal amounts he wouldn't need to ask for the exemption.
> 
> I think its more the confusion over USADA that has people suspicious, whether they notified NSAC, if not why? IS Floyd supposed to do it or is it fine for them to do it as long as he notified them. All this should be logged though so it should all come out really, if they haven't logged it all then they will look like fools.
> 
> ...


Requesting an exemption before getting the IV doesn't mean he used more, could be cautionary... He could have, but it's not fair to automatically assume he used over the legal limit.

Did USADA notify NSAC about Pac wanting the shot, or did they find out when Pac tried to get it?

So you automatically assume it's an excuse because you cannot prove it one way or another?

It's already banned without an exemption, isn't it? Chavez has a history of cheating, so that's perfectly reasonable in his case. I however do not agree for one second Pac, Wlad, Marquez, Cotto, Canelo, GGG or Ward would have gotten anywhere near the shit Floyd is getting for this. The only people who seem to be questioning it are the same ones on Floyd for other stuff. I honestly don't think I've seen one person on this sight hint at an IV being used before a fight to cheat before this situation happened.. If any of them said they were dry in their last fight, dehydrated this time around and needed an IV they requested an exemption for most wouldn't bat an eye IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> No, why are you jumping to conclusions? Like I said a 100 posts ago - I'm waiting to see what NSAC says. If a person steals your car, do you go up and if he says he didn't do it simply say "ok,bye"?
> 
> We've had the accusation. We've had the response from the accused. Now we wait til more info comes out.


Your post says it seems like to you USADA caught Mayweather doing it despite them saying the complete opposite.. How is that the same as saying you're waiting to see what NSAC says? Sounds like you've made your mind up on what you think happened, and you're not waiting for NSAC's confirmation.. Even though the information you have now is the complete opposite of what you said it seems like happened.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

flomos going in hard to defend their god


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is assuming he cheated, just pointing out how useless USADA testing on Floyd is. If Floyd is cheating the testing that is done on him can be easily bypassed, he makes the terms.
> 
> More than 50 ml over a 6 hour period is banned by WADA. Floyd took 750 ml the day before the fight, it would have taken him close to 4 days to take those 750 mls in 50 ml increments every 6 hours. This is why he needed the exception.


You said it's suspicious behavior from Floyd, how is that pointing out how useless USADA testing on Floyd is?

None of the articles say he took 750 ml, it says the mixtures were that amount. None of the articles even hint at how much was used, nor how much was used by Floyd.. Right?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

*Summary*

*What Hauser claims*

May 1
- USADA arrived at Mayweatherâ€™s Vegas house on the day prior to the fight to perform an unannounced random drug test. Upon arrival, they found the champ had been administered an intravenous injection of 750ml including saline and vitamins.

May 2
- Fight

May 19
- Mayweather applies for exemption

May 20
- USADA grants exemption

*What USADA Claims in their statement*

Prior to May 2
- Mayweather received IV (amount not given)
- after infusion Mayweather applied for exemption

After May 2
- Exemption granted

*What both agree on:*

On May 21
- NSAC are informed that USADA granted Mayweather an exemption


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Your post says it seems like to you USADA caught Mayweather doing it despite them saying the complete opposite.. How is that the same as saying you're waiting to see what NSAC says? Sounds like you've made your mind up on what you think happened, and you're not waiting for NSAC's confirmation.. Even though the information you have now is the complete opposite of what you said it seems like happened.


Take me out of it for a second. Im just writing what everybody is claiming because I work with politicians and lawyers and know how the truth can be obscured and hidden. I will make my mind up once its all settled down.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Take me out of it for a second. Im just writing what everybody is claiming because I work with politicians and lawyers and know how the truth can be obscured and hidden. I will make my mind up once its all settled down.


:cheers

Your last post on the summary is 100% accurate from what I've read as well. I'm just asking unanswered questions and pointing out to people when they take an opinion as fact or ignore information from one party and immediately accept information from the other.

Hopefully one of the sides can prove what they're saying.. Preferably NSAC since they're the ones claiming what he did was illegal/suspicious, since it should be innocent until proven guilty and they should have backup for the claims they're spreading.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Requesting an exemption before getting the IV doesn't mean he used more, could be cautionary... He could have, but it's not fair to automatically assume he used over the legal limit.
> 
> Did USADA notify NSAC about Pac wanting the shot, or did they find out when Pac tried to get it?
> 
> ...


An exemption by definition is freeing yourself of an imposed liability so if there is no liability imposed then you don't need to ask for one.

Pacquaio doesn't matter in this. I have no idea what they did but however they did it was by the book and got knocked back for being too late so it doesn't really matter.

Its an excuse because its an explanation given to justify something that can't be proven. Whether its true or not all comes down to whether you trust it or not.

Pacquaio and Marquez have had hundreds of post thread because they had spots but I'm sure no one would bat an eyelid if they took an IV and their was a debacle with how the drug testing agency handled it. You, yourself have mentioned Pacquio and drugs in nearly every post you have made in return and he doesn't even need to be mentioned in this discussion at all.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> You said it's suspicious behavior from Floyd, how is that pointing out how useless USADA testing on Floyd is?
> 
> None of the articles say he took 750 ml, it says the mixtures were that amount. None of the articles even hint at how much was used, nor how much was used by Floyd.. Right?


Hauser's article (the one cited by OP) says they administered the IV consisting of 750 ml, this means they administered the whole thing. Even if he didn't administer the full 750 (there are no articles saying he didn't either) he was administered more than the 50 ml per 6 hr limit, otherwise why would he need an exception?

Read the whole article and you'll see why the testing is useless.

Testing doesn't start until the testing contract is signed, the contract could be modified depending on what's agreed to before the fight, Floyd can use substances that are banned by WADA, as long as he gets an exception, even if it is retroactively. Does this sound like solid testing to you?

Floyd knows when testing starts.
Floyd can change the terms if he wants to.
Floyd can used banned substances as long as he gets an exception from USADA, even after the fight.

It's useless.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> :cheers
> 
> Your last post on the summary is 100% accurate from what I've read as well. I'm just asking unanswered questions and pointing out to people when they take an opinion as fact or ignore information from one party and immediately accept information from the other.
> 
> Hopefully one of the sides can prove what they're saying.. Preferably NSAC since they're the ones claiming what he did was illegal/suspicious, since it should be innocent until proven guilty and they should have backup for the claims they're spreading.


I would love to know who Hauser's source is regarding his claim of USADA catching Mayweather at home on the IV. It would have to be someone in the Mayweather or USADA camp. And if there is no source I can imagine Hauser would get sued for libel - a big risk for a journalist to take.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> flomos going in hard to defend their god


Shamelessly at that. I've given up trying to talk to posters like that. I have very little patience for them.

"What about DLH?"
"What about Pac?"
"How come no one gave MP shit?"
"How come no one gave JMM shit?"
"Double standards...wah wah wah..."

atsch

I will say, there's some good entertainment value going on though.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> An exemption by definition is freeing yourself of an imposed liability so if there is no liability imposed then you don't need to ask for one.
> 
> Pacquaio doesn't matter in this. I have no idea what they did but however they did it was by the book and got knocked back for being too late so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


Yes, and if he was unsure how much he would need to be properly hydrated it would be smart to request it just in case right?

Well you asked if USADA informed NSAC and if not why not, so I asked if they informed NSAC about Pac since they knew about Pac wanting the shot? It would be the exact same situation, correct?

People usually say excuse when it's justifying something wrongly done, not something that cannot be proven either way and isn't right or wrong, in my experience.. But okay, if you're not saying excuse as he did something wrong and needed a justification I guess I get the use of the word..

Marquez was brought up because people say he turned into the hulk and got with Memo. Pac was brought up because he refused tests without a cutoff that he's suddenly asking for himself, not looking the same. They both have situations around them before the acne, so the acne is nowhere near the only reason people are saying something. Floyd said he was dehydrated and requested an IV to hydrate.. How did USADA improperly handle the situation? I only mention Pac pointing out the double standards, not to shift blame off Floyd. I need someone to compare with and Pac was the poster boy of being suspicious but the same fans accusing Floyd saying whatever possible to defend him.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

If Mayweather didn't get an exemption from the NSAC then what he did was illegal. Simple as that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hauser's article (the one cited by OP) says they administered the IV consisting of 750 ml, this means they administered the whole thing. Even if he didn't administer the full 750 (there are no articles saying he didn't either) he was administered more than the 50 ml per 6 hr limit, otherwise why would he need an exception?
> 
> Read the whole article and you'll see why the testing is useless.
> 
> ...


I didn't see anywhere it stated that much was administered, just and IV was and the mixture totaled that amount. The exemption could be in case he needed to exceed the allowed amount, or he could have used it. We have no proof or anything saying either way right?

The article and your statement are two different things, and your statements weren't what the article said about how he's tested.. I agree the testing could be way better, never have disagreed about that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> I would love to know who Hauser's source is regarding his claim of USADA catching Mayweather at home on the IV. It would have to be someone in the Mayweather or USADA camp. And if there is no source I can imagine Hauser would get sued for libel - a big risk for a journalist to take.


I don't even care who the source is honestly.. Anything solid showing he cheated or didn't is perfect for me. Anything stating the amount he took. Hell, anything solid and not just speculation from him, which is all we appear to have now.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Shamelessly at that. I've given up trying to talk to posters like that. I have very little patience for them.
> 
> "What about DLH?"
> "What about Pac?"
> ...


Questioning a double standard is defending Floyd? :rofl Do you know what defending is? :huh


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yes, and if he was unsure how much he would need to be properly hydrated it would be smart to request it just in case right?
> 
> Well you asked if USADA informed NSAC and if not why not, so I asked if they informed NSAC about Pac since they knew about Pac wanting the shot? It would be the exact same situation, correct?
> 
> ...


Well I'm pretty sure they will have a rule book and also they will have a direct phone number and could just call up and ask. Maybes they did and they got told to get an exemption anyway but then why would USADA or NSAC tell them to do so f they both pertain to it being legal?

It would but one we know the outcome of and the other we don't so its fair to question the one we don't have an outcome of rather than the one that we don't and has already been put to bed.

USADA not being clear with the way they conduct their testing has led to about 7 cases in five years having them pulled up for incompetence and there they are again. If they were competent this wouldn't be an issue.

Floyd has also been brought up on different reasoning s of suspicion, it happens to all top athletes, remember he refused a five million penalty if anyone tested positive for the Pacquaio fight, he was rumoured to have failed three A tests (which seems to be an ongoing debacle included into this one now), you can't make claims eradicating 6 years of history, each time something like this comes out all fighters are scrutinized unless they are unknown and even then guys like Larry O got hundreds of posts so to claim its just Floyd is somewhat delusional imo but each to their own.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> If Mayweather didn't get an exemption from the NSAC then what he did was illegal. Simple as that.


If it is illegal to take a certain amount through IV's and he exceeded that amount, he sure as hell did something illegal. I completely agree, it's simple as that.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

So does this mean Mayweather will be on the IV tmrw after weigh-in? Will anybody have a problem with that?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I also see the correlation in Pacquaios denied shot. If Pacquaio was denied on the basis of the NSAC not having enough time to approve then them not knowing about FLoyds till 2 weeks after the fight would mean their shouldn't have been enough time to approve (naturally). So I can understand them being a bit miffed about it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well I'm pretty sure they will have a rule book and also they will have a direct phone number and could just call up and ask. Maybes they did and they got told to get an exemption anyway but then why would USADA or NSAC tell them to do so f they both pertain to it being legal?
> 
> It would but one we know the outcome of and the other we don't so its fair to question the one we don't have an outcome of rather than the one that we don't and has already been put to bed.
> 
> ...


Call up and ask what, the amount he could take? They probably knew that, what I'm saying is they may not have known how much he'd need to take when applying for the exemption... Either that or they knew NSAC wouldn't approve so they tried to get around them, or they were dumb and just forgot like Pac's team claims.

What does the outcome have to do with the process? Either they followed the right process or they didn't, in either situation.

I agree they may be in over their head in regards to professional boxing.

The refusing 5 million if he came up dirty isn't a sign to me, but I could see how it would be to some. The dirty tests were started by Montoya and when it came time to prove it or cease and desist he shut up because he had no proof IMO. I'm not saying it's just Floyd getting looked at, I'm saying he's looked at a lot harder by the same people making excuses for other fighters and I don't think others would get the same level of question. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> If it is illegal to take a certain amount through IV's and he exceeded that amount, he sure as hell did something illegal. I completely agree, it's simple as that.


It is illegal to take a certain amount and he clearly did otherwise he wouldn't of needed an exemption. He also needed an exemption by the NSAC as they were the state commission over seeing the fight, he didn't apply for one so none was given. Therefore what he did was illegal.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> It is illegal to take a certain amount and he clearly did otherwise he wouldn't of needed an exemption. He also needed an exemption by the NSAC as they were the state commission over seeing the fight, he didn't apply for one so none was given. Therefore what he did was illegal.


If he took over the legal amount he certainly did. Still stand by requesting an exemption does not mean he took over the legal amount though, as it could be precautionary. Hopefully this fact comes to light in the near future.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Call up and ask what, the amount he could take? They probably knew that, what I'm saying is they may not have known how much he'd need to take when applying for the exemption... Either that or they knew NSAC wouldn't approve so they tried to get around them, or they were dumb and just forgot like Pac's team claims.
> 
> What does the outcome have to do with the process? Either they followed the right process or they didn't, in either situation.
> 
> ...


Well I guess that is possible but we should find out soon enough anyway cause someone will have to address it at somepoint.

The outcome of the process could well be different, maybes Pacquaios team went straight to the NSAC to find out and informed USADA, maybes they could have done the very same as Floyd has and just notified USADA and let them tell NSAC (if that is what happened) but we now Pacquaios case, its be opened and closed, this one has been opened so obviously if natural to question everything.

Might as well put the other fighters debate to bed, its all opinion. We disagree on it, it is what it is.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I didn't see anywhere it stated that much was administered, just and IV was and the mixture totaled that amount. The exemption could be in case he needed to exceed the allowed amount, or he could have used it. We have no proof or anything saying either way right?
> 
> The article and your statement are two different things, and your statements weren't what the article said about how he's tested.. I agree the testing could be way better, never have disagreed about that.


I took everything I posted from the article, if you read the first 3-4 pages of this thread I cited different sections. You don't have to take my word for it, it's all in the article.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

This just makes the Farce Of The... I mean _Fight_ Of The Century worse than what it originally turned out. One man enters the ring without declaring an injury, the other joins after using a banned substance (to probably mask PEDs). And together they create this:










Fight Of The Century, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> If he took over the legal amount he certainly did. Still stand by requesting an exemption does not mean he took over the legal amount though, as it could be precautionary. Hopefully this fact comes to light in the near future.


But it wasn't precautionary it was reactionary, hence why he applied for the exemption 17 days after the fight.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> This just makes the Farce Of The... I mean _Fight_ Of The Century worse than what it originally turned out. One man enters the ring without declaring an injury, the other joins after using a banned substance (to probably mask PEDs). And together they create this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you put it like that it makes the sport of boxing look awful. This is a definite black eye to the sport of boxing.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> This just makes the Farce Of The... I mean _Fight_ Of The Century worse than what it originally turned out. One man enters the ring without declaring an injury, the other joins after using a banned substance (to probably mask PEDs). And together they create this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually read the articles you would know that there was no banned substances. it was vitamins for rehydration. You just arent allowed to use IV's to take them. And it was cleared 18 days after the fight so nothing wrong was done.

USADA also jsut issued a statement saying all this is innacurate anyway. ...............schooled u


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Uncle Rico said:


> This just makes the Farce Of The... I mean _Fight_ Of The Century worse than what it originally turned out. One man enters the ring without declaring an injury, the other joins after using a banned substance (to probably mask PEDs). And together they create this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well I guess that is possible but we should find out soon enough anyway cause someone will have to address it at somepoint.
> 
> The outcome of the process could well be different, maybes Pacquaios team went straight to the NSAC to find out and informed USADA, maybes they could have done the very same as Floyd has and just notified USADA and let them tell NSAC (if that is what happened) but we now Pacquaios case, its be opened and closed, this one has been opened so obviously if natural to question everything.
> 
> Might as well put the other fighters debate to bed, its all opinion. We disagree on it, it is what it is.


Hopefully we do find out soon enough.

If they went straight to NSAC, NSAC wouldn't have said it was the first they heard of it. Pac's situation sounds like they informed USADA and on fight night he tried to get the injection which NSAC denied because they weren't informed. This means USADA didn't inform them. Floyd notified USADA the day before the fight and did the IV at home which is why NSAC wouldn't have known or stopped him. So that's my take on why USADA didn't inform NSAC in either case before the fight. No problem questioning it, I'm just telling you what I believe to be the answer based on evidence we have.

Agreed.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I took everything I posted from the article, if you read the first 3-4 pages of this thread I cited different sections. You don't have to take my word for it, it's all in the article.


Ok, I didn't see anything in the article saying the amount administered, just the total amount. Others in this thread agree nothing says the amount administered, just the total amount. Some assume he used the total amount or more than the legal amount, but nothing written says that and it's speculation.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> But it wasn't precautionary it was reactionary, hence why he applied for the exemption 17 days after the fight.


USADA came out and said it wasn't applied 17 days after, it was applied for before the fight took place. It takes 21 days for it to be approved meaning he asked before the fight and that's why it was approved 3 weeks after.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Free Floyd 

Free Erik 

Free margarito 

They ain't do it


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

tooslick said:


> If you actually read the articles you would know that there was no banned substances. it was vitamins for rehydration. You just arent allowed to use IV's to take them. *And it was cleared 18 days after the fight so nothing wrong was done.*
> 
> USADA also jsut issued a statement saying all this is innacurate anyway. ...............schooled u


Yep, try telling Bob Bennett "nothing wrong was done".

_â€œThe TUE for Mayweatherâ€™s IV - and the IV was administered at Floydâ€™s house, not in a medical facility, and wasnâ€™t brought to our attention at the time - was totally unacceptable.â€_

Admittedly, it wasn't a "banned" substance. I'm wrong to say that. But for a man (who's never had a history of struggling with 147) to use IV injections (prohibited by WADA due to the abilities to mask drug use) when other, easier methods are available to combat dehydration, it casts a very suspicious light and gives credence to those who've already called Floyd and USADA out on their hypocrisy.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd said he was dry and dead in the Maidana 2 fight to set the groundwork for him to IV cheat his fight with Pac. :lol: No way he could have been somewhat dehydrated against Maidana and wanted to avoid that possibility against Pac.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2197885-mayweather-vs-maidana-2-results-winner-recap-and-rematch-prize-money-split


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Floyd said he was dry and dead in the Maidana 2 fight to set the groundwork for him to IV cheat his fight with Pac. :lol: No way he could have been somewhat dehydrated against Maidana and wanted to avoid that possibility against Pac.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ts-winner-recap-and-rematch-prize-money-split


TUE can only be provided by NSAC. So Floyd and/or USADA violated that protocol and agreement.

Worse yet, it seems NSAC was not informed by USADA that they gave a TUE that they no authority to do so.

pay to say you pass


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> TUE can only be provided by NSAC. So Floyd and/or USADA violated that protocol and agreement.
> 
> Worse yet, it seems NSAC was not informed by USADA that they gave a TUE that they no authority to do so.
> 
> pay to say you pass


That would be correct if it's proven he took over the allowed amount per WADA.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> That would be correct if it's proven he took over the allowed amount per WADA.


If he didn't take over the allowed amount there wouldn't be a need for the TUE in the first place.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Questioning a double standard is defending Floyd? :rofl Do you know what defending is? :huh


As if you and any other diehard FMjr fans have not used double standards to your own benefit when it suits you. :hey

But no Div, I didn't say questioning a double standard equals defending FMjr. If that's what you got out of it, then that's on you. I am constantly amazed at how so many of you guys can read a post, and somehow, in your head, jumble it in your own way to mean what you want it to mean.

Anyway, I'm waiting for more information to see how this all plays out. I am enjoying seeing FMjr/Haymon/USADA employees scramble to play damage control with irrelevant comparisons and silly questions. Now all I need is some popcorn. :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh lord, I won't even bother trying to catch up on this thread. I'm glad the site is picking up in activity at least


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> If he didn't take over the allowed amount there wouldn't be a need for the TUE in the first place.


Yes, and I addressed that saying it could have been precautionary because they weren't sure how much he'd use. Could have been he took over the amount and didn't follow NSAC's WADA guidelines, but we'll need someone to confirm that before we say he for sure did.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> As if you and any other diehard FMjr fans have not used double standards to your own benefit when it suits you. :hey
> 
> But no Div, I didn't say questioning a double standard equals defending FMjr. If that's what you got out of it, then that's on you. I am constantly amazed at how so many of you guys can read a post, and somehow, in your head, jumble it in your own way to mean what you want it to mean.
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting for more information to see how this all plays out. I am enjoying seeing FMjr/Haymon/USADA employees scramble to play damage control with irrelevant comparisons and silly questions. Now all I need is some popcorn. :smile


What things in that list you made are people defending Floyd? Asking about other boxers? Asking about a double standard? :huh

I am as well.. And in the meantime I'm setting the record straight when people say opinions as facts or jump to conclusions without evidence to back it up. If they have it and post it, I concede.. But I'm not going to just read opinions as facts and not correct it, I know I've said that before about people looking on here seeing opinions and taking them as facts. That is the opposite of what a boxing board should be doing IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh lord, I won't even bother trying to catch up on this thread. I'm glad the site is picking up in activity at least


Most of it's me asking questions and setting the record straight on opinions vs facts stated. :lol: If you read the articles you'll have the entire story.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yes, and I addressed that saying it could have been precautionary because they weren't sure how much he'd use. Could have been he took over the amount and didn't follow NSAC's WADA guidelines, but we'll need someone to confirm that before we say he for sure did.


Who do you think will confirm this to your likings Div? :huh

FMjr already denied any type of wrongdoing. That most likely means he won't address anything unless forced to, by a court of law, or as a request by the state commissions.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> What things in that list you made are people defending Floyd? Asking about other boxers? Asking about a double standard? :huh


:rofl oh dear god. I really hope no one ever says they are hungry enough to eat a horse around you.



Divi253 said:


> I am as well.. And in the meantime I'm setting the record straight when people say opinions as facts or jump to conclusions without evidence to back it up. If they have it and post it, I concede.. But I'm not going to just read opinions as facts and not correct it, I know I've said that before about people looking on here seeing opinions and taking them as facts. That is the opposite of what a boxing board should be doing IMO.


No, you really aren't setting anything straight. You're just defending and deflecting. Oldest tricks in the book. from what I've read, most here are in agreement this looks bad, and FMjr probably fucked up here. Maybe a troll poster or two said he's guilty of PEDs, but I can ignore trolls. But this is just another chapter with USADA's involvement. I guess it's all just a bunch of coincidences.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who do you think will confirm this to your likings Div? :huh
> 
> FMjr already denied any type of wrongdoing. That most likely means he won't address anything unless forced to, by a court of law, or as a request by the state commissions.


To my likings? I'm waiting for anything official, it's not about 'to my likings'. Nobody at all has said how much he used, have they? If so, please post it so I can be informed.

Doesn't have to be Floyd.. How about the people accusing him actually prove he took an illegal amount? Makes sense right?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> To my likings? I'm waiting for anything official, it's not about 'to my likings'. Nobody at all has said how much he used, have they? If so, please post it so I can be informed.
> 
> Doesn't have to be Floyd.. How about the people accusing him actually prove he took an illegal amount? Makes sense right?


Don't you think maybe they got the amounts from the Exception request? Or did they just make a number up?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rofl oh dear god. I really hope no one ever says they are hungry enough to eat a horse around you.


So did anything in the list you put show people defending Floyd, or are you just 'co-signing' another poster digging at Floyd and/or his fans? Only asking because I know you like to say posters for Floyd co-sign others just because.. Is this a case of the opposite, or can you explain what in the list you made is defending Floyd? Or will it end with you saying you don't have time to explain simple things and never answer the question?



Mal said:


> No, you really aren't setting anything straight. You're just defending and deflecting. Oldest tricks in the book. from what I've read, most here are in agreement this looks bad, and FMjr probably fucked up here. Maybe a troll poster or two said he's guilty of PEDs, but I can ignore trolls. But this is just another chapter with USADA's involvement. I guess it's all just a bunch of coincidences.


No, I'm asking questions trying to figure out if there's truth to the accusations or suspicions people say they have. Also pointing out a double standard of innocent until guilty with some and guilty until proven innocent with others.

If you can show me where it says how much of the IV Floyd took please do. If not, what exactly has Floyd done to fuck up? Please explain.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh lord, I won't even bother trying to catch up on this thread. I'm glad the site is picking up in activity at least


Don't worry Bball, Div is single handedly keeping Team Floyd Protector in the game.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't you think maybe they got the amounts from the Exception request? Or did they just make a number up?


I have no idea if they put the amount they're going to use on the exemption request, or how much they think they're going to use or what.. Do you know? These are the things I'd love to see something written on before I blindly say Floyd had to use over the legal amount because he asked for an exemption.

Can you provide something saying they have to provide the exact amount they're going to use on the exemption form for boxing, or are you just assuming they do and it was listed over the legal amount?

Do we know if the amount listed on the exemption request has to be what he took, or the maximum he think's he might take?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Most of it's me asking questions and setting the record straight on opinions vs facts stated. :lol: If you read the articles you'll have the entire story.


yeah I read the first few pages and replied there. Since I went to sleep and came home from work, things have exploded :lol:

I'll say this, Floyd messed up and doesn't need to be breaking any rules whether it's USADA or NSAC. I believe he's clean, but he doesn't need to do anything that'll bring unwanted attention to him.

This is a non-story to me though being exaggerated by the media. Just like the stories about Floyd being stripped on his insignificant WBO title that news sites were trying to get headlines with.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Don't worry Bball, Div is single handedly keeping Team Floyd Protector in the game.


:lol: If asking questions instead of assuming the worst immediately is keeping Team Floyd Protector in the game so be it. I'd hate to have people on a jury say I'm guilty without the actual facts and their opinions based on partial information.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

This sport is a joke when it comes to a fair playing field and drug testing...

Drug testing is so easy to exploit and get around
*
The solution:

*Take the entirety of the earnings from Pac Mayweather and use it as monetary incentive for VADA and USADA whereby they earn $5m for each fighter they bust. Create a drug war between the two big drug testing organizations.

For YEARS people have been murmuring about the flaws & exploits in the various drug testing programs used...this is just shedding more light on the situation...it will all quiet down again and be swept under the rug.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I read the first few pages and replied there. Since I went to sleep and came home from work, things have exploded :lol:
> 
> I'll say this, Floyd messed up and doesn't need to be breaking any rules whether it's USADA or NSAC. I believe he's clean, but he doesn't need to do anything that'll bring unwanted attention to him.
> 
> This is a non-story to me though being exaggerated by the media. Just like the stories about Floyd being stripped on his insignificant WBO title that news sites were trying to get headlines with.


If he cheated and broke any rules he's definitely fucked up, but from what I'm reading there's no proof he did. After the first few pages of this thread it's an article posted with USADA responding saying Floyd talked to them before getting the IV and asked for an exemption right after. Brighton Bomber posted that he read it takes 21 days to get the exemption approved, which is why it wasn't approved until 3 weeks after the fight.

The only question I have is how much of the IV he took, and if it was over the legal amount why he didn't get a TUE from NSAC as well. If he took over the legal limit then he did fuck up with NSAC... But I've not read anything saying he did.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

USADA has issued a statement. Idk if this has been posted yet http://www.usada.org/usada-statement-inaccurate-news-reports-pro-boxing/



> Whether due to a genuine misunderstanding of the facts or an intentional desire to mislead, numerous unfounded and false accusations have been leveled against USADA in recent on-line articles. Since our inception, USADAâ€™s sole mission has been to protect clean sport. As such, it is unfortunate and extremely disappointing to have to address articles riddled with significant inaccuracies and misrepresentations based on unsubstantiated rumors as well as anonymous or self-interested sources that have recklessly called our integrity into question. It is simply absurd to suggest that we would ever compromise our integrity for any sport or athlete.
> 
> Although the articles in question contain a multitude of errors, all of which will be addressed at the appropriate time, we believe it is important to immediately correct the record regarding the false suggestion that Floyd Mayweather violated the rules by receiving an IV infusion of saline and vitamins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> USADA has issued a statement. Idk if this has been posted yet http://www.usada.org/usada-statement-inaccurate-news-reports-pro-boxing/


It's been posted.. The response was pretty much 'of course USADA would say that to cover their butt.. Let's wait for NSAC to respond. Thomas Hauser is saying the opposite.'


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yep, try telling Bob Bennett "nothing wrong was done".
> 
> _â€œThe TUE for Mayweatherâ€™s IV - and the IV was administered at Floydâ€™s house, not in a medical facility, and wasnâ€™t brought to our attention at the time - was totally unacceptable.â€_
> 
> Admittedly, it wasn't a "banned" substance. I'm wrong to say that. But for a man (who's never had a history of struggling with 147) to use IV injections (prohibited by WADA due to the abilities to mask drug use) when other, easier methods are available to combat dehydration, it casts a very suspicious light and gives credence to those who've already called Floyd and USADA out on their hypocrisy.


Honestly who cares, nothing banned was taken . The IV is what caused this shitstorm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> It's been posted.. The response was pretty much 'of course USADA would say that to cover their butt.. Let's wait for NSAC to respond. Thomas Hauser is saying the opposite.'


oh well they're stupid then :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> If he cheated and broke any rules he's definitely fucked up, but from what I'm reading there's no proof he did. After the first few pages of this thread it's an article posted with USADA responding saying Floyd talked to them before getting the IV and asked for an exemption right after. Brighton Bomber posted that he read it takes 21 days to get the exemption approved, which is why it wasn't approved until 3 weeks after the fight.
> 
> The only question I have is how much of the IV he took, and if it was over the legal amount why he didn't get a TUE from NSAC as well. If he took over the legal limit then he did fuck up with NSAC... But I've not read anything saying he did.


damn thanks for the info. This is such a nonissue.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> It's been posted.. The response was pretty much 'of course USADA would say that to cover their butt.. Let's wait for NSAC to respond. Thomas Hauser is saying the opposite.'


Wait. USADA says he applied for the TUE AFTER the IV was administered. This means he went over the allowed 50 ml per 6 hours, they don't state specifically how much was administered but it would have to be over the allowed quantity for Floyd to have to request the TUE.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn thanks for the info. This is such a nonissue.


Non issue? So the fact that a fighter can take an illegal substance (yes his IV is on the illegal substances list by WADA) a day before a fight, request an exception, fight, then be approved weeks later is a non-issue?

Other guys can and are probably taking advantage of ridiculous loop holes like this one. The UFC is banning IVs outright because they can be used to mask other substances.

You can say that there is no proof that Floyd used any other illegal substances, and that he didn't break any rules but you can't say this is a non-issue.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

As a Mayweather fan, I can say that this story stinks. At the very least, it's a reminder that 38 year-old athletes generally don't remain on top without questionable activities.

It's concerning...

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> You said he had been corrected. I made the assumption it was by you. Should have known you cannot speak out against your boss.


No, you should have read the thread, dumbass. My boss... That's cute. Did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, you should have read the thread, dumbass. My boss... That's cute. Did you come up with that all by yourself?


Yes, I did. Was pretty simple really. What was BBall wrong about again?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> As a Mayweather fan, I can say that this story stinks. At the very least, it's a reminder that 38 year-old athletes generally don't remain on top without questionable activities.
> 
> It's concerning...
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


Common sense should have told you a long time ago that everyone in pro sports is probably participating in questionable activities. It's right there in front of your face. IV bags mean nothing. The real story is just how easy it is to use PEDs and get away with it in the sport of boxing, even with additional testing. I've been telling people this for years, but someone finds a couple of IV bags which don't contain any PEDs and now all of a sudden it's "yeah, he must be cheating". It makes no sense.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Yes, I did. Was pretty simple really. What was BBall wrong about again?


He said that you're not a ******, you ******.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Non issue? So the fact that a fighter can take an illegal substance (yes his IV is on the illegal substances list by WADA) a day before a fight, request an exception, fight, then be approved weeks later is a non-issue?
> 
> Other guys can and are probably taking advantage of ridiculous loop holes like this one. The UFC is banning IVs outright because they can be used to mask other substances.
> 
> You can say that there is no proof that Floyd used any other illegal substances, and that he didn't break any rules but you can't say this is a non-issue.


Neither WADA nor the UFC have any jurisdiction over professional boxing matches in the state of Nevada. The NSAC make the rules there. Also, as I've already explained, USADA's TUE is worth absolutely fuck all. What, are they gonna somehow punish their employer if he doesn't follow their rules? Nope, because they have absolutely no authority to do so, and it's set up that way on purpose.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Neither WADA nor the UFC have any jurisdiction over professional boxing matches in the state of Nevada. The NSAC make the rules there. Also, as I've already explained, USADA's TUE is worth absolutely fuck all. What, are they gonna somehow punish their employer if he doesn't follow their rules? Nope, because they have absolutely no authority to do so, and it's set up that way on purpose.


No one is arguing that point. It's pretty clear that he didn't break any rules, its in the last sentence of my post you quoted.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He said that you're not a ******, you ******.


Why you mad breh? If going to a message board makes you this angry, you have serious issues my friend. You can't even say what he was wrong about, that all I asked you. But instead, you turn into michigan warrior.... good one guy.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Honestly who cares, nothing banned was taken . The IV is what caused this shitstorm


...and the amount he took which masks the presence of PED is what's causing this shitstorm.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Deckard said:
> 
> 
> > IV are used for drug doping and to evade testing. That's why he's using them.
> ...


if floyd sues, defendant will subpoena floyd's test records with usada, floyd's 3 positive test will be exposed, statement won't be libelous after all.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll say Floyd is in the wrong here and fucked up. If it's in the rules, then you don't break them. I wouldn't call this cheating though


of course you wouldn't but what would you call taking lasix to mask the use of use tho?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is arguing that point. It's pretty clear that he didn't break any rules, its in the last sentence of my post you quoted.


Okay, so what's the issue then? Is it that he could be using PEDs because he had a couple of IV bags not containing any PEDs? He could be anyway, without any IV bags, and I've long suspected that he does. The IV bags found don't make me any more suspicious than I already was in the first place. It could very well be that he used them to quickly rehydrate himself after the weigh-in and not to try to "mask" PEDs that he had taken long enough before testing even began that they were well out of his system already. A lot of this shit is out of your system in a week and has effects which last months, so he wouldn't even need to try to mask anything. He only gets tested for like six weeks leading up to the fight. Now just imagine all the shit these guys are probably doing who don't even get tested until the day before or the day after a fight. Shit, Pacquiao walked away from the biggest payday of his career in 2010 because he didn't even want to submit to this testing. Just imagine all the shit he could have been up to. Only people who are totally ignorant when it comes to this subject are getting all excited about some bags of saline. As I said, the real story is just how incredibly easy it is to use banned PEDs and get away with it in the sport of boxing, even with additional testing never mind the bullshit that these state commissions try to pass of as anything but.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Why you mad breh? If going to a message board makes you this angry, you have serious issues my friend. You can't even say what he was wrong about, that all I asked you. But instead, you turn into michigan warrior.... good one guy.


Read the thread again if you don't recall. It's not my job to babysit you.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> Dlh and MP have nothing to do with this. That's your attempts at deflection.


Hilarious how they are trying to deflect all this like it's nothing :smile. FLoyd just ruined his reputation even more. Fact of the matter is that he did something illegal and tried to gain an advantage. As far as him "masking" something, that's all speculation but after this, people will question it anyway.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

dodong said:


> if floyd sues, defendant will subpoena floyd's test records with usada, floyd's 3 positive test will be exposed, statement won't be libelous after all.


Where's your proof, Dodong? And why are you just now poking your ugly head up again? Has it been long enough since you were thoroughly embarrassed off the forum that you thought we would all forget?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Read the thread again if you don't recall. It's not my job to babysit you.


:theretherebogo it's ok....you can be as big a coward as you like. I didn't think you'd have the balls to answer anyway.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> It paints a bleak picture for Floyd. Not that it's surprising, he's always been terrified of losing, always shown to have shaky morals, always looking for the path of least resistance, fighters out of his gym testing positive etc. Turns out he was just projecting when talking about Pac doping, he was terrified of what he was doing.... he has to be doping, he has to be! His lack of interest in the sport, his lack of passion towards the Pac fight... he didn't take any joy out of the win, he was just doing what he had to do. Stacking the cards in his favour, getting Memo on board. Going through the motions, getting his money. He stopped being a competitor and became all about business, a long time ago.


:deal
FACTS!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Hilarious how they are trying to deflect all this like it's nothing :smile. FLoyd just ruined his reputation even more. Fact of the matter is that he did something illegal and tried to gain an advantage. As far as him "masking" something, that's all speculation but after this, people will question it anyway.


He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.


Fanboys will be fanboys.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> :theretherebogo it's ok....you can be as big a coward as you like. I didn't think you'd have the balls to answer anyway.


Cool story, hoe. Stay butthurt because I won't go back and re-read the thread for you.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Fanboys will be fanboys.


Indeed, but that doesn't address my post that you quoted, fanboy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Where's your proof, Dodong? And why are you just now poking your ugly head up again? Has it been long enough since you were thoroughly embarrassed off the forum that you thought we would all forget?


Proof? Of a possible FUTURE event that he's talking about? :rofl


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Indeed, but that doesn't address my post that you quoted, fanboy.


"Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN

Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.

Fanboys will be fanboys!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Proof? Of a possible FUTURE event that he's talking about? :rofl


He's claiming that Floyd failed three tests for those of you whose reading comprehension is below third grade level. I asked where his proof of that was. Maybe have an adult in your household read and explain these posts for you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Cool story, hoe. Stay butthurt because I won't go back and re-read the thread for you.


Aww, be nice Cormega. Why do you get this way so easily? All you had to do was give an answer. But instead, you willingly choose to act like a spoiled, angry, baby. You're better then that (I think). Maybe you should take a break from this board. I'm sure this shit attitude and anger you posses isn't what you really want representing you.

:cheers


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> "Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN
> 
> Illegal [definition/Merriem Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.
> 
> Fanboys will be fanboys!


USADA doesn't make the rules in the state of Nevada. Again, maybe try reading the thread or doing your research instead of just posting nonsense and looking like a complete fucking buffoon.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's claiming that Floyd failed three tests for those of you whose reading comprehension is below third grade level. I asked where his proof of that was. Maybe have an adult in your household read and explain these posts for you.


Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. You, yourself, said you think he's on PEDs, didn't you? BTW, is USADA hiring? I assume you're the receptionist or janitor for them or something. Clearly on their payroll in some capacity. :hey
(That's a joke BTW Now...get ANGRY AND SMASH!!!) :bbb


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> USADA doesn't make the rules in the state of Nevada. Again, maybe try reading the thread or doing your research instead of just posting nonsense and looking like a complete fucking buffoon.


 Cormega the Fanboy "He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.

"Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN

Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.

Fanboys will be fanboys! Looks like you need the education...:lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Aww, be nice Cormega. Why do you get this way so easily? All you had to do was give an answer. But instead, you willingly choose to act like a spoiled, angry, baby. You're better then that (I think). Maybe you should take a break from this board. I'm sure this shit attitude and anger you posses isn't what you really want representing you.
> 
> :cheers


Okay, troll. :good


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. You, yourself, said you think he's on PEDs, didn't you? BTW, is USADA hiring? I assume you're the receptionist or janitor for them or something. Clearly on their payroll in some capacity. :hey
> (That's a joke BTW Now...get ANGRY AND SMASH!!!) :bbb


Actions speak louder than word. He's hurting right now. He's hurting bad lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Okay, troll. :good


:rofl Says the coward who prefers to get angry and insult rather then just give a regular answer and end it. Admit it, you live for this crap.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Actions speak louder than word. He's hurting right now. He's hurting bad lol


He's working overtime on this alright. Cormega, the USADA janitor, is certainly earning his 7.50 an hour!


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Cormega the Fanboy "He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.
> 
> "Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN
> 
> ...


The rules in the game are dictated by the NSAC as the fight was held in Nevada, and neither the NSAC's guidelines not the laws of the state prohibit the use of IVs filled with saline and vitamins. :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> :rofl Says the coward who prefers to get angry and insult rather then just give a regular answer and end it. Admit it, you live for this crap.


Cool story, troll. :good


----------



## Specktah5Fiddy (Jun 9, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> This is a ploy to sell a rematch and boxing fans are so dumb they dont even realize it.


I was thinking the same thing. Cast doubt on the fight with the IV and Pacquiao's "shoulder injury" and the rematch for a onesided fight does 3 million buys.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> The rules in the game are dictated by the NSAC as the fight was held in Nevada, and neither the NSAC's guidelines not the laws of the state prohibit the use of IVs filled with saline and vitamins. :deal


Cormega the Fanboy "He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.

"Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN

Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Mal said:


> He's working overtime on this alright. Cormega, the USADA janitor, is certainly earning his 7.50 an hour!


It's comedy to me. It's not as if Id expect them to admit anything anyway. Floyd can do no wrong. Flomo's ride that dick hard....to the end.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> > Originally Posted by *Cormega*
> > _He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion._
> 
> 
> Fanboys will be fanboys.


:smile


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Cormega the Fanboy "He didn't do anything illegal. Do your research or at least read the thread before chiming in with your uneducated opinion.
> 
> "Although the substances contained in the IV were not banned by WADA, whose standards USADA says it follows, the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN
> 
> Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.


The fact you're missing once again is that neither USADA nor WADA make the rules here. USADA is an employee of Mayweather, but I'm sure you'll continue to ignore that fact and keep spamming the above nonsense, so go for it, moron.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> The fact you're missing once again is that neither USADA nor WADA make the rules here. USADA is an employee of Mayweather, but I'm sure you'll continue to ignore that fact and keep spamming the above nonsense, so go for it, moron.


YOU SAID ""He didn't do anything illegal"

 the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN

Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.

Fanboys will be fanboys :lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> It's comedy to me. It's not as if Id expect them to admit anything anyway. Floyd can do no wrong. Flomo's ride that dick hard....to the end.


Now with the Flomo tag after I've talked bad about him in this very thread. Nice! I feel like I'm reading the ESB general forum right now. :yep


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> YOU SAID ""He didn't do anything illegal"
> 
> the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN
> 
> ...


Keep on spamming on, Farmboxer. :good


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> :rofl Says the coward who prefers to get angry and insult rather then just give a regular answer and end it. Admit it, you live for this crap.


nothing new, he always gets into a hissy fit once you say anything bad about mayweather.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Now with the Flomo tag after I've talked bad about him in this very thread. Nice! I feel like I'm reading the ESB general forum right now. :yep


"Now with the Flomo tag after I've talked bad about him in this very thread" Your actions speak for themselves. It's called being a "ClOSET FLOMO".

the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN

Illegal [definition/Merriam Webster] - not allowed by the rules in a game.

Fanboys will be fanboys :lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

MEXAMELAC said:


> "Now with the Flomo tag after I've talked bad about him in this very thread" Your actions speak for themselves. It's called being a "ClOSET FLOMO".
> 
> the fact that they were given intravenously was not allowed" - ESPN
> 
> ...


Welcome to my ignore list, fucktard. Play nice with the other double digit IQ having trolls, mmmmmkaaayyy. :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dodong said:


> of course you wouldn't but what would you call taking lasix to mask the use of use tho?


look at this trick :lol: You were disappeared for months after May 2nd to only come back today


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't worry, Dodong, I'll let you stay for sheer comedic value. :smile


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

cormega said:


> welcome to my ignore list, fucktard. Play nice with the other double digit iq having trolls, mmmmmkaaayyy. :good


You can't handle the truth :smile.

Shamless Flomo :verysad


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> look at this trick :lol: You were disappeared for months after May 2nd to only come back today


:yep The embarrassment and shame seems to have finally worn off. I'm glad to have him back.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Cool story, troll. :good


u got fuckin owned Leroy along with the rest of team slick black.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Non issue? So the fact that a fighter can take an illegal substance (yes his IV is on the illegal substances list by WADA) a day before a fight, request an exception, fight, then be approved weeks later is a non-issue?
> 
> Other guys can and are probably taking advantage of ridiculous loop holes like this one. The UFC is banning IVs outright because they can be used to mask other substances.
> 
> You can say that there is no proof that Floyd used any other illegal substances, and that he didn't break any rules but you can't say this is a non-issue.


The IV wasn't a banned substance. The amount was too much, but the substance itself wasn't. And I'll just repost what USADA stated



> As was already publicly reported in May of this year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC), Mr. Mayweather applied for and was granted a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) by USADA for an IV infusion of saline and vitamins that was administered prior to his May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao. Mr. Mayweatherâ€™s use of the IV was not prohibited under the NSAC rules at that time and would not be a violation of the NSAC rules today. Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program. Although Mr. Mayweatherâ€™s application was not approved until after his fight with Mr. Pacquiao and all tests results were reported, Mr. Mayweather did disclose the infusion to USADA in advance of the IV being administered to him. Furthermore, once the TUE was granted, the NSAC and Mr. Pacquiao were immediately notified even though the practice is not prohibited under NSAC rules.


no rules were broken.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :yep The embarrassment and shame seems to have finally worn off. I'm glad to have him back.


lol it's funny because he left after Marquez knocked Pacquiao out also and slowly came back to once again leave


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ESPN treating this like a non story. Nobody cares. If I was Floyd I'd be worried about guys like Hauser who seem dead set on tarnishing his magnificent career.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The IV wasn't a banned substance. The amount was too much, but the substance itself wasn't. And I'll just repost what USADA stated
> 
> no rules were broken.


Of course the IV itself wasn't banned, the use of anything over 50 ml per 6 hours was banned. Floyd administered more than 50 ml per 6 hours so the fluid he administered that day was in fact on the banned WADA list of substances. This is why they had to get the TUE from USADA.

Still you are missing the point.

"Paragraph 30 of the contract states, "If any rule or regulation whatsoever incorporated or referenced herein conflicts in any respect with the terms of this Agreement, this Agreement shall in all such respects control. Such rules and regulations include, but are not limited to: the Code [the World Anti-Doping Code]; the USADA Protocol; the WADA Prohibited List; the ISTUE [WADA International Standard for Therapeutic Use Exemptions]; and the ISTI [WADA International Standard for Testing and Investigations]."

Of course Floyd didn't break any USADA rules, the USADA contract signed for the May 2nd fight clearly states that it doesn't give a fuck about any other codes or rules, whatever is in the contract stands. The contract also states that a TUE can be granted retroactively for any banned substance. Which is what Floyd got for his IV.

The point is not that Floyd broke the rules. As Cormega stated over and over, what he did was legal per NSAC and his USADA contract.

The point is that a guy who pretty much stays in shape year round had to administer a pretty serious IV the day before the fight. Do you think he needed it? Was he that dehydrated? These IVs are banned for a reason. If you read the full article you'll find other things that Floyd is allowed to do when it comes to his USADA testing.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

BBall just chooses to go clueless when it comes to FLoyd.

IV infusions are included on the Prohibited List mainly because some athletescould use this Prohibited Method to:
a) increase their plasma volume levels;
b) mask the use of a Prohibited Substance;
c) distort the values of their Athlete Biological Passport.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> IVs are no more effective than drinking unless you are unable to drink for whatever reason


Nonsense. A good portion of the water you drink gets excreted before cycling through the body.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> u got fuckin owned Leroy along with the rest of team slick black.


:rofl All the pactrash are coming out of the woodwork now. Welcome back, dipshit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thomas Hauser repored that Manny sent an email asking Floyd that if he tested positive could the fight still go on.
Do pactards remember this?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit training from Ariza has Floyd taking IVs before fights. SMH


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit training from Ariza has Floyd taking IVs before fights. SMH


Yeah, that's got to be it. :lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> ESPN treating this like a non story. Nobody cares. If I was Floyd I'd be worried about guys like Hauser who seem dead set on tarnishing his magnificent career.


Huh? This *IS* a NON-story. It's only fanatical fans who HATE Floyd that believe this is a story. USADA/NSAC approved the TUE retroactively. Apparently retroactive approval for TUE's is common (why I do not know but that's the word). WADA has affirmed IV rehydration is perfectly legal if the drip rate is within their acceptable range. If the drip rate is greater than their range than the boxer needs medical exemption.

Being that USADA/NSAC both approved the TUE and Floyd received a drip of fucking Saline and Vitamins...essentially shit he could've gotten anywhere (Gatorade for fucks sake)...there's literally nothing to talk about.

Is it strange he's getting a drip of vitamins and saline? Absolutely. However, to my knowledge vitamins/saline mixtures are *NOT * masking agents. Floyd was literally just rehydrating. The saline is extremely common, but I've never heard of Vitamin rehydration before. Doesn't really matter though b/c Floyd's an idiot and is always talking about vitamins and fresh fruits.

There is literally zero story currently. Floyd rehydrated in an unconventional way, but did it within the rules of USADA/NSAC/WADA. He received IV infusion within acceptable rates OR had medical exemption (TUE). Where's the confusion here? What's everyone crying about? Until there's research suggesting Saline/Vitamin mixtures work as masking agents...there's nothing to discuss. Floyd just rehydrated like a superstitious idiot


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thomas Hauser repored that Manny sent an email asking Floyd that if he tested positive could the fight still go on.
> Do pactards remember this?


Did Floyd read the email?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wait. USADA says he applied for the TUE AFTER the IV was administered. This means he went over the allowed 50 ml per 6 hours, they don't state specifically how much was administered but it would have to be over the allowed quantity for Floyd to have to request the TUE.


Didn't say he had to request the TUE, nor did they say he went over the amount. If it says either anywhere, please point it out to me. I'll gladly say he fucked up with NSAC.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Have NSAC spoke up yet?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit training from Ariza has Floyd taking IVs before fights. SMH


Floyd almost being 39 has Floyd rehydrating with IV's


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Didn't say he had to request the TUE, nor did they say he went over the amount. If it says either anywhere, please point it out to me. I'll gladly say he fucked up with NSAC.


No one is saying he fucked up with NSAC. You're argument earlier today was that none of the articles stated how much fluid he was administered via the IV therefore it was possible that he did not exceed the 50 ml/6 hour limit but he applied for the TUE just in case.

"Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program."

USADA clearly states that he applied for the TUE AFTER he had administered the fluid in order to remain in compliance with USADA. This means that he had already administered the fluid, how much they don't say but it was more than allowed per WADA, so he obtained a TUE to remain in compliance.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Honestly who cares, nothing banned was taken . The IV is what caused this shitstorm


But people should care, though. It's the principle behind it all. If Floyd's army and Floyd himself can be up in arms for mere _suspicions_ of Pacquiao taking PEDs (destroying his rep in the process), then why should we apply a "ahh, who cares?" attitude for Floyd when he actually gets _caught_ doing something against the rules? This on top USADA themselves also being caught carrying out shady activities. And if you consider the rumours in the past (yes, you _have_ to consider the rumours as one can only wonder what else USADA and Floyd have hidden), then Floyd has actually given far more reasons to suspect _him_ of PEDs than Pacquiao ever has. Because, you have to admit, if this was Pacquiao going through this controversy, his ass would be nailed to the cross. And rightfully so.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Great timing for the Berto fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Great timing for the Berto fight.


I'm guessing Berto will get a retroactive TUE for his gut. NSAC will cry but will ultimately do nothing as no rules were broken.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thomas Hauser repored that Manny sent an email asking Floyd that if he tested positive could the fight still go on.
> Do pactards remember this?


That was Teddy Atlas wasn't it? He said he received an anonymous tip about it. Or that he couldn't reveal his source? Nothing more was discovered after that. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

USADA statement: http://www.usada.org/usada-statement-inaccurate-news-reports-pro-boxing/


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Does his hypocrisy know no bounds? I didn't think he would top the "this is for battered women around the world" Corrales quote. What next? He says a fight will be toe to toe and him fight in safety mode?!?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> What about Floyd and how he handles his business would you call "usual" or common?


Nothing, which is why this could just be his quirky way of rehydrating. But I've never known the man to be inefficient. And from what I've read the benefits of intravenous rehydration barely exist. So him not just drinking gatorade as usual is a bit weird if nothing else.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fluid Mayweather is all about hard work and PEDication!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TMT - The Multivitamins Team

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

flomos going balls deep, this funny as fuck keep it up dick heads :rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

TBE soon to changed to TUE.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

dodong said:


> if floyd sues, defendant will subpoena floyd's test records with usada, floyd's 3 positive test will be exposed, statement won't be libelous after all.


Cormega is a fucking moron. It's not libel if it's a random anonymous person on the internet not making any financial gain from it. Normal people never get sued for libel for saying crazy shit.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Floyd vs Berto is now looking like Aliens vs Predator: 

Whoever wins, we lose.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Nonsense. A good portion of the water you drink gets excreted before cycling through the body.


Ah ok, let's just disregard all the studies that say otherwise, fuck science


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone please explain.

This IV, is either used to help rehydrate, or mask Peds.

Any other use?

If this is the case, then I have no doubt Floyd was using it to Mask Peds.

Why would Floyd get an exception to do something illegal for rehydration, when he only weighs 150 on fight night! 3Lbs. Most fighters rehydrate between 10 and 20 lbs, Are they all using IV's


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Also lets say Floyd is telling us the truth, and it was just rehydrating.

Is it fair that Floyd is allowed to use an IV to put vitamins into his system after a weigh in?

Genuine question, is this something that fighters do after a weigh in, and Use an IV to put vitamins into there system, because I've never heard of this.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> Also lets say Floyd is telling us the truth, and it was just rehydrating.
> 
> Is it fair that Floyd is allowed to use an IV to put vitamins into his system after a weigh in?
> 
> Genuine question, is this something that fighters do after a weigh in, and Use an IV to put vitamins into there system, because I've never heard of this.


Oscar was on the iv bag before packman fight.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Deckard said:


> Cormega is a fucking moron. It's not libel if it's a random anonymous person on the internet not making any financial gain from it. Normal people never get sued for libel for saying crazy shit.


No, you're a fucking moron. I didn't say anything about you getting sued, and yes it is a libelous statement. Who you are and whether or not you're gaining financially from it makes no difference. That's like saying it's only stealing if you get caught and prosecuted for it.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

ONLY NSAC is allowed to give TUE in the fight. They DID NOT give the TUE. USADA did, a direct violation of the sanctioning agreement and can be argued against USADA's own policy. Read it again.
Rehydration is legal but Floyd's drip rate is NOT.

I know you hate Pac and love Canelo but like every other PED anti-Pac rant you go in to, your comment seems to scream failure to grasp the topic on hand.



bjl12 said:


> Huh? This *IS* a NON-story. It's only fanatical fans who HATE Floyd that believe this is a story. USADA/NSAC approved the TUE retroactively. Apparently retroactive approval for TUE's is common (why I do not know but that's the word). WADA has affirmed IV rehydration is perfectly legal if the drip rate is within their acceptable range. If the drip rate is greater than their range than the boxer needs medical exemption.
> 
> Being that USADA/NSAC both approved the TUE and Floyd received a drip of fucking Saline and Vitamins...essentially shit he could've gotten anywhere (Gatorade for fucks sake)...there's literally nothing to talk about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Cormega said:


> No, you're a fucking moron. I didn't say anything about you getting sued, and yes it is a libelous statement. Who you are and whether or not you're gaining financially from it makes no difference. That's like saying it's only stealing if you get caught and prosecuted for it.


You need to lean the fucking law and know what libel means. Libel only applies to newspapers and tv channels and shit that actually make money and have a large audience exposure.

Normal people can say the craziest shit about people and it gets filed under opinion in the law. No regular person has ever been sued for saying dumb false shit about famous people.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

So are Mayweather apologists in the least bit suspicious at why Floyd would need an IV to re-hydrate when he only cut 3 pounds in the 30 days before the fight ?

That to me is the real red flag in this situation.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.sportsci.org/news/compeat/iv.html


This is a pretty good article on IVs - nowt to do with Floyd or boxing but just to read up some opinions on IVs in sport in general.

Also found a thread on Boxrec that quoted Victor Conte a few months ago saying that IV's on weigh in day are rife in boxing and it is completely illegal but haven't been able to trace the source of yet. If anything this saga is opening up eyes to different and somewhat desperate measures athletes will go to in order to get ahead in todays sports.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> That was Teddy Atlas wasn't it? He said he received an anonymous tip about it. Or that he couldn't reveal his source? Nothing more was discovered after that. If I remember correctly.


someone form floyds camp supposedly told teddy atlas about the emails then teddy simply made public what was told to him by mayweathers camp

only in flomo land would a dumfuk believe that paqs team would send an email regarding such a sensitive nature just as only a dumfuk in flomo land would believe that the email actually came from paqs camp without proof.

floyd probably sent it himself

http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/i-injected-pacquiao-with

you had some dumfuk flomos believing that paq actually had some no name filipino sparring partner injecting him because they read this dumfuk flomo article written by some no name dum fuk flomo on some dumfuk flomo website

you gotta be some kind of fuken stupid


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Oscar was on the iv bag before packman fight.


Oscar-Pac isn't under the stipulations of USADA though.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> So are Mayweather apologists in the least bit suspicious at why Floyd would need an IV to re-hydrate when he only cut 3 pounds in the 30 days before the fight ?
> 
> That to me is the real red flag in this situation.


Yes, I am. Floyd Mayweather isn't a weight-cutter at all. He routinely eats all types of garbage and fastfood and walks around at no more than 155 pounds. Taking IVs for simple rehydration purposes doesn't fly with me. Visualizing the whole thing, though, it doesn't really make sense for team Mayweather to let USADA into the house with illegal IV stuff lying around if they were trying to hide something. Seems to me that they would have hidden them somewhere in his very large house before opening up the door.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> So are Mayweather apologists in the least bit suspicious at why Floyd would need an IV to re-hydrate when he only cut 3 pounds in the 30 days before the fight ?
> 
> That to me is the real red flag in this situation.


This is the point that Ellerbe's angels are missing. Yes everything that Floyd did was technically legal but its suspicious as fuck.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Why would he need IV when he does not have to cut any significant weight to make 147lbs?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Why would he need IV when he does not have to cut any significant weight to make 147lbs?


he ate somethibg bad, had diarrhea and wanted to replenish his body with fluids


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm on record stating that I think they're probably all using PEDs, but I'm just not seeing how this is a "red flag" at all. An IV is a quick and effective way to rehydrate and they're used all the time. Again, I didn't hear anybody talking about "red flags" when DLH showed up to his fight against Pacquiao with obvious IV marks on him.


You wouldn't rehydrate before the actual weigh in though...which seeing as it happened two days before...seemed to be th case.

Keep trying though.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Have to be choking pretty hard on Floyds balls to not think this looks a bit dodgy.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Can they make public his testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratio for all his fights since beginning random blood and urine testing?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> he ate somethibg bad, had diarrhea and wanted to replenish his body with fluids


When you have 24 hours, drinking fluids should be enough. Unless it was the TBE Diarrhea then there is no blueprint.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Yes, I am. Floyd Mayweather isn't a weight-cutter at all. He routinely eats all types of garbage and fastfood and walks around at no more than 155 pounds. Taking IVs for simple rehydration purposes doesn't fly with me. Visualizing the whole thing, though, it doesn't really make sense for team Mayweather to let USADA into the house with illegal IV stuff lying around if they were trying to hide something. Seems to me that they would have hidden them somewhere in his very large house before opening up the door.


yeah i want to hear more about how he was caught.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> yeah i want to hear more about how he was caught.


I doubt he was "caught".

More like your crazy uncle walking in you while smoking weed. You have a mutual understanding that as long as you pass it he aint telling your parents.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> When you have 24 hours, drinking fluids should be enough. Unless it was the TBE Diarrhea then there is no blueprint.


mma fighters routinely take fluid ivs post weigh-in. it is such an abused practive(weight cutting) that they are banning ivs next month because some fighters simply gain too much weight and present an unfair advantage. also, if something as easy as saline injections were such a sure fire way to beat a ped test then no one would ever test positive in a post fight mma test. everyone would simply do what mayweather did to beat a test.

people automatically jumping to the conclusion that floyd was using peds, even though he had been tested some 13 times prior to his fight with paq and never tested positive, are as delusional as the _*dumfuk flomos *_that said paq faked his torn rotator cuff injury, used peds in the maywather fight because there were some spots(zits) on his back even though he himself tested negative some 13 times prior to the fight or because his head appears to be bigger yet provide no tangible before and after measurements.

think before you post

you dont want to act like a flomo

you never go full-flomo


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

I was joking. If you look at all my posts regarding this topic, my beef is with USADA (and NSAC by doing nothing about it). Its just fun to watch the Floyd defenders really spin this.



quincy k said:


> mma fighters routinely take fluid ivs post weigh-in. it is such an abused practive(weight cutting) that they are banning ivs next month because some fighters simply gain too much weight and present an unfair advantage. also, something as easy as saline injections were such a sure fire way to beat a ped test then no one would ever test positive in a post fight mma test. everyone would simply do what mayweather did to beat a test.
> 
> people automatically jumping to the conclusion that floyd was using peds, even though he had been tested some 13 times prior to his fight with paq and never tested positive, are as delusional as the _*dumfuk flomos *_that said paq faked his torn rotator cuff injury, used peds in the maywather fight because there were some spots(zits) on his back even though he himself tested negative some 13 times prior to the fight or because his head appears to be bigger yet provide no tangible before and after measurements.
> 
> ...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I was joking. If you look at all my posts regarding this topic, my beef is with USADA (and NSAC by doing nothing about it). Its just fun to watch the Floyd defenders really spin this.


agreed.

its really a non-issue but to see the flomos come out in full-on flomo retard mode is classic. its like the beehive is all calm and quiet and soon as something comes close to the hive they go full retard to protect the queen bee.

seriously, in order for the saline dilution theory to hold any weight floyd wouldve had to use saline injections prior to every single one of his usada paq blood tests so the usada wouldve had to tip him off prior to said tests. taking a hgh ped on one single occasion before the fight will do nothing. its as dumbass as all the _*dumfuk flomos*_ getting their panties in a bunch when paq said that he would take random blood up to 14 days before the fight, and immediately after, and they accused him of being on peds

14 days on peds is going to do fuk all and anyone that has ever taken peds will tell you the same


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Yes, I am. Floyd Mayweather isn't a weight-cutter at all. He routinely eats all types of garbage and fastfood and walks around at no more than 155 pounds. Taking IVs for simple rehydration purposes doesn't fly with me. Visualizing the whole thing, though, it doesn't really make sense for team Mayweather to let USADA into the house with illegal IV stuff lying around if they were trying to hide something. Seems to me that they would have hidden them somewhere in his very large house before opening up the door.


Can they do that though, when you do a where your going to be sheet, its pretty much be ready for a test anytime of the day. I mean you could probably get away with saying two minutes while he gets dressed or something but then I don't know how long it would take them to hide a an IV and some bags - doesn't seem much but fuck knows. I imagine hs house is pretty big though so could have used a different room unless they came when he had literally finished administering them.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Deckard said:


> You need to lean the fucking law and know what libel means. Libel only applies to newspapers and tv channels and shit that actually make money and have a large audience exposure.
> 
> Normal people can say the craziest shit about people and it gets filed under opinion in the law. No regular person has ever been sued for saying dumb false shit about famous people.


Again, I didn't say anything about you getting sued, you fucktard. I merely pointed out that your post was libelous, which it was.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Johnstown said:


> You wouldn't rehydrate before the actual weigh in though...which seeing as it happened two days before...seemed to be th case.
> 
> Keep trying though.


I didn't read that. Where does it say that he was hooked up to an IV two days prior to the fight?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I doubt he was "caught".
> 
> More like your crazy uncle walking in you while smoking weed. You have a mutual understanding that as long as you pass it he aint telling your parents.


Except he did tell the parents, didn't he? Hell, he told the damn parole officer.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

chibelle said:


> When you have 24 hours, drinking fluids should be enough. Unless it was the TBE Diarrhea then there is no blueprint.


Qdoba...mystery solved!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is saying he fucked up with NSAC. You're argument earlier today was that none of the articles stated how much fluid he was administered via the IV therefore it was possible that he did not exceed the 50 ml/6 hour limit but he applied for the TUE just in case.
> 
> "Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program."
> 
> USADA clearly states that he applied for the TUE AFTER he had administered the fluid in order to remain in compliance with USADA. This means that he had already administered the fluid, how much they don't say but it was more than allowed per WADA, so he obtained a TUE to remain in compliance.


Ah, good catch! That most likely kills the thought he did it 'just in case' then and actually did go over the amount.. But that would mean he did fuck up with NSAC, right? Doesn't he need a TUE from NSAC as well since they follow WADA guidelines, or is the USADA TUE good enough?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

People continue to ignore the fact he said he felt dry and dead in Maidana 2. Perfectly reasonable for him to think simply drinking fluids wouldn't be good enough since it wasn't his last fight, not hard to put that together.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hey man, you get away with what you can. got to say, I don't care about any of this...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd or New England Patriots?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Except he did tell the parents, didn't he? Hell, he told the damn parole officer.


After you moved out of your parents house in to your own condo.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> hey man, you get away with what you can. got to say, I don't care about any of this...


What if it was Pacquaio? Would you roast him or would you not care?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I doubt he was "caught".
> 
> More like your crazy uncle walking in you while smoking weed. You have a mutual understanding that as long as you pass it he aint telling your parents.


Crazy pacFUCK conspiracist shit. Again, USADA does the O L Y M P I C drug testing for the US. They would not jeopardize their operation for the sake of one athlete who has at most 2 events left. It defies even the simplest of logic.

It is very strange for sure, but to suggest a conspiracy within the NSAC/USADA in cohorts with Floyd is borderline 9/11 conspiracy shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Can someone please explain.
> 
> This IV, is either used to help rehydrate, or mask Peds.
> 
> ...


There is zero scientific research that suggests Saline (which is basically fucking water) and/or Vitamins mask PED's. Your entire post is hyperbole - basically made up shit in your head to try and character attack.

No doubt the event is strange, but let's not start making shit up. It is hard for pacFUCKS to understand the difference but you need research to support ideas


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> What if it was Pacquaio? Would you roast him or would you not care?


not one bit.

they both should've pushed for the fight years back we know. They *both* said they didn't need to other in a manner of speaking at different times through the years. They finally did it. The fight was what it was and Pacquiao said he injured his shoulder after the loss where it looked like he came up short. His side said, that the Nevada Commission didn't let him get medication and should've but, instead they were just late and didn't specify an injury so that the commission would make some allowances. Which they surely would have given. They wouldn't really tell Manny Pacquiao no especially in a fight of that hype. Mayweather knows what to do and how to do it. He's been pretty much untouchable in Vegas and I guess this is another example. Don't know what to tell people who hate Floyd...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Crazy pacFUCK conspiracist shit. Again, USADA does the O L Y M P I C drug testing for the US. They would not jeopardize their operation for the sake of one athlete who has at most 2 events left. It defies even the simplest of logic.
> 
> It is very strange for sure, but to suggest a conspiracy within the NSAC/USADA in cohorts with Floyd is borderline 9/11 conspiracy shit.


Are you illiterate? I know you love to throw that "pacfuck" term around but that should not prevent you from basic reading comprehension.

Enjoy...

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-ps-sn-usada-floyd-mayweather-iv-20150910-story.html



LATIMES said:


> â€œHe cannot have it done at his house and [USADA] canâ€™t authorize it.... I have specifically articulated and memorialized to USADA that [NSAC] is the sole authority that can authorize a therapeutic-use exemption for a fighter in the state of Nevada,â€ Bennett said. â€œUSADA never told us prior to the IV that they had their own TUE, and they never kept us informed about it being administered.


USADA also handles all Haymon/PBC testing. They obviously want to be the standard for any boxing league that may occur from PBC. League money is the big money. They dont want competition, VADA, to get in there. Happy client is a happy client.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ah, good catch! That most likely kills the thought he did it 'just in case' then and actually did go over the amount.. But that would mean he did fuck up with NSAC, right? Doesn't he need a TUE from NSAC as well since they follow WADA guidelines, or is the USADA TUE good enough?


I've read conflicting information. I read that they do go by WADA but USADA says in their statement that the IV was legal under NSAC, which wouldn't be true if they go by WADA.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I've read conflicting information. I read that they do go by WADA but USADA says in their statement that the IV was legal under NSAC, which wouldn't be true if they go by WADA.


Yeah I've read the same things and it's confusing as hell. I know they have new things going into effect 9/1/15, not sure if following WADA code is part of that or already in place.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Why aren't journalists interviewing Hauser on tv? Why aren't journalists asking how Mayweather was caught and getting Mayweather to answer what he actually took?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

what answer would you expect them to give?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> There is zero scientific research that suggests Saline (which is basically fucking water) and/or Vitamins mask PED's. Your entire post is hyperbole - basically made up shit in your head to try and character attack.
> 
> No doubt the event is strange, but let's not start making shit up. It is hard for pacFUCKS to understand the difference but you need research to support ideas


https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/resources/files/wada_medical_info_iv_infusions_4.0_en.pdf



> IV infusions are included on the Prohibited List mainly because some athletescould use this Prohibited Method to:
> 
> a) increase their plasma volume levels;
> b) mask the use of a Prohibited Substance;
> c) distort the values of their Athlete Biological Passport.


Dont know how that relates to the specific stuff that FM was using, but one of the reasons that IV's are banned is because they can help mask PED's.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> what answer would you expect them to give?


I took iv and I took so and so amount, would be nice, but we will get a dodge and non-answer. Pretty simple question that would be asked and answered in other sports.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> I took iv and I took so and so amount, would be nice, but we will get a dodge and non-answer. Pretty simple question that would be asked and answered in other sports.


Does it matter? He might've but, it doesn't look like he really did anything wrong...


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this something only professional boxers can do, can u get this done at a regular doctors office?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Why aren't journalists interviewing Hauser on tv? Why aren't journalists asking how Mayweather was caught and getting Mayweather to answer what he actually took?


he was asked about it in a fighthype interview posted a few pages back


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hydration isn't all about weight guys
are you not familiar with the term dehydration? lol


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Deckard said:


> You need to lean the fucking law and know what libel means. Libel only applies to newspapers and tv channels and shit that actually make money and have a large audience exposure.


Lol no.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> he was asked about it in a fighthype interview posted a few pages back


Hauser was interviewet?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Does it matter? He might've but, it doesn't look like he really did anything wrong...


If Hauser made it up then it is big news to me


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Hauser was interviewet?


nah I don't think so


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> nah I don't think so


Thats who I want to hear from. Floyd will just repeat talking points made up by his team. I want to hear from Hauser and NSAC


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Thats who I want to hear from. Floyd will just repeat talking points made up by his team. I want to hear from Hauser and NSAC


oh right, to me it looks like USADA fucked up somewhere along the line. Looks very fishy but I don't really think Floyd would be telling them what he's doing if he was doing it to mask serious wrong doings :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> If Hauser made it up then it is big news to me


Nothing has to be made up, but what did he do wrong? There seems to be a "gotcha" element to this...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> oh right, to me it looks like USADA fucked up somewhere along the line. Looks very fishy but I don't really think Floyd would be telling them what he's doing if he was doing it to mask serious wrong doings :lol:


the whole "serious wrong doings" is built on the claim that Mayweather is telling the USADA what to do.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Nothing has to be made up, but what did he do wrong? There seems to be a "gotcha" element to this...


If its true: He broke the rules and USADA covered it up.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> the whole "serious wrong doings" is built on the claim that Mayweather is telling the USADA what to do.


oh yeah that's obviously a concern, I'm fairly confident he isn't on peds though lol


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> oh yeah that's obviously a concern, I'm fairly confident he isn't on peds though lol


I'm not sure because a lot of people say every top boxer is on something. Who knows, really. The whole thing does raise the issue of Pacman not being allowed to take a pain-killer after USADA was informed but NSAC wasn't "in a timely manner" and then Floyd being able to when he informs NSAC nearly 3 weeks after fight


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> I'm not sure because a lot of people say every top boxer is on something. Who knows, really. The whole thing does raise the issue of Pacman not being allowed to take a pain-killer after USADA was informed but NSAC wasn't "in a timely manner" and then Floyd being able to when he informs NSAC nearly 3 weeks after fight


it all seems a bit unprofessional, a pain killer would worry me more than some vitamins in terms of being advantageous haha.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

this video sums it all up very well IMO.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> it all seems a bit unprofessional, a pain killer would worry me more than some vitamins in terms of being advantageous haha.


If the stories are true then 750ml is a bit of overkill for cutting only 3 pounds and is probably masking something. But I need to hear more before i am convinced.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Maybe Hauser is a closet flomo and saw how bad the word-of-mouth is going for this fight so he decided to stir from "promotion".


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> I'm not sure because a lot of people say every top boxer is on something. Who knows, really. The whole thing does raise the issue of Pacman not being allowed to take a pain-killer after USADA was informed but NSAC wasn't "in a timely manner" and then Floyd being able to when he informs NSAC nearly 3 weeks after fight


that's more about Floyd running things than outright cover ups. none of it looks good and the article is good, and lengthy, but what of it? there's a lot of information in there that's already well known. You could write stuff like this about any sport. Personally, I do not care at all who's on what, but it is a problem when the agencies employed to make sure everything's on the level become the bad boys themselves. Have a hard time seeing how it serves them, though...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> If the stories are true then 750ml is a bit of overkill for cutting only 3 pounds and is probably masking something. But I need to hear more before i am convinced.


Hydration isn't purely about cutting and gaining weight though, he was saying about how his urine was very dark n that. Saying that he felt dry after the second Maidana fight probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Hook! said:


> Hydration isn't purely about cutting and gaining weight though, he was saying about how his urine was very dark n that. Saying that he felt dry after the second Maidana fight probably has something to do with it.


But then he is still breaking the rules. And then the people in the shit are USADA.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> But then he is still breaking the rules. And then the people in the shit are USADA.


No doubt USADA have been extremely unprofessional.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter what are in IV's, its the amount of liquids taken why they are banned (and thus why their is a legal dosage limit). Simply put with a liquid if you add water to it (vitamins, whatever) then the circulation increases and dilutes what is shown. Look at the blood flow like Ribenia, the more water you put in the less Ribenia is detectable when you taste it.

Its basically just a more complex version of that.

This aint saying he has or hasn't - just why IVs are banned over a certain amount of fluid.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> But then he is still breaking the rules. And then the people in the shit are USADA.


when under contract with floyd, mayweather essentially tells usada, as their employer, what he does and does not want

why else would he pay approximately four times more for their services than what everyone else pays


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Because he says he was badly dehydrated against Maidana is September '14, he needed extra fluids in May '15? Did he lose the ability to drink water for 8 months or something? :heyWith the reach some of these guys have, they can dunk a ball without leaving the floor.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd was tested before and after the IV

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642463802450055168


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've worked out consistently for the last 20+ years of my life and have NEVER had to cut weight, but I've been dehydrated several times within that time span and needed several IV's.

Why is it so hard to believe that someone who trains professionally can become dehydrated?

Why was Bermane Stiverne severely dehydrated against Wilder and needed an IV?

Why was my fiance dehydrated and needed an IV last year when she doesn't even cut weight or know anything about it?

Let me guess, it's because they're/we're trying to mask PED's

Floyd needed an IV maybe because he wasn't drinking enough water and Las Vegas if fucking hot. You guys invest too much energy in this shit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquiao comes in with pimples. Flomos say, "This is suspicious and should be questioned." Mayweather comes in with a fucking IV. Flomos say, "You guys spend too much time speculating things." :rofl

The sad thing is that this is real life. This isn't a sketch from Tim and Eric or Kay and Peele. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Just caught up on this thread. In between Cormega's posts, it's been a really interesting read. Props to @Divi253 and @Drunkenboat for keeping a good discussion going with excellent info, and civilized for the most part. :cheers


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

31 pages god damn. If this thread was about any other boxer in the world having some IV bags it wouldn't have gone even five pages. Dude really knows how to bring the hate out in people.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

He says, as he starts pg 32. :lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> He says, as he starts pg 32. :lol:


:hey


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I've worked out consistently for the last 20+ years of my life and have NEVER had to cut weight, but I've been dehydrated several times within that time span and needed several IV's.
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe that someone who trains professionally can become dehydrated?
> 
> ...


that's what i was trying to say haha
hydrating isn't all about weight :rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I've read a few articles now and every damn one of them has some shit like "Mayweather caught illegally doping" and then we get a big load of fucking nothing in the body of the story. Like what the fuck?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Atlanta said:


> I've read a few articles now and every damn one of them has some shit like "Mayweather caught illegally doping" and then we get a big load of fucking nothing in the body of the story. Like what the fuck?


Like I said, why let facts get in the way of a catchy, bullshit title that entices people to click the link?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hook! said:


> that's what i was trying to say haha
> hydrating isn't all about weight :rofl


It's the truth...

Anyone that's been to Las Vegas or any desert in the world or America, for that matter, know's how easy it is to get dehydrated. Normal every day people get dehydrated and need IV's everyday. Why it's impossible for a professional athlete to get dehydrated and need an IV is beyond me.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

There has been some shameful reporting, to be expected though. The topic is most definitely report worthy but it could have reported in a much more professional manner.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hook! said:


> There has been some shameful reporting, to be expected though. The topic is most definitely report worthy but it could have reported in a much more professional manner.


I wouldn't put it beyond Floyd to be on some shit

right before Shane fought manny Floyd's idea was _Shane should go back to the 'old' Shane Mosley to 'even out the playing field'_


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto vs Mayweather


"Battle of the PED"

Ariza < Heredia

I think Berto has the edge on quality PED's but Mayweather has the better skillset.

Mayweather wins a decent fight.


----------



## eze (May 17, 2013)

http://www.usada.org/usada-statement-inaccurate-news-reports-pro-boxing/


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Just caught up on this thread. In between Cormega's posts, it's been a really interesting read. Props to @Divi253 and @Drunkenboat for keeping a good discussion going with excellent info, and civilized for the most part. :cheers


:cheers


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

eze said:


> http://www.usada.org/usada-statement-inaccurate-news-reports-pro-boxing/


thats the same original bullshit statement where USADA contradicts itself.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Berto vs Mayweather
> 
> "Battle of the PED"
> 
> ...


Both guys will get TUEs though so it will be perfectly legal. Non-issue dude, why you gotta be such a Floyd hater?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Both guys will get TUEs though so it will be perfectly legal. Non-issue dude, why you gotta be such a Floyd hater?


How come Ben Johnson didn't get a TUE in the olympics


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> How come Ben Johnson didn't get a TUE in the olympics


Maybe he is still waiting for one....retroactively, you never know. :lol:


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> There is zero scientific research that suggests Saline (which is basically fucking water) and/or Vitamins mask PED's. Your entire post is hyperbole - basically made up shit in your head to try and character attack.
> 
> No doubt the event is strange, but let's not start making shit up. It is hard for pacFUCKS to understand the difference but you need research to support ideas


haha, you're in a daft panic aren't you.

i'm just asking questions. I genuinely want to know if this iv thing's only purpose is rehydration or mask peds.

I genuinely want to know wether all fighters use IV's, and this is normal. Or wether its dodgy as hell that Floyd was caught with them. Especially with the amounts.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's the truth...
> 
> Anyone that's been to Las Vegas or any desert in the world or America, for that matter, know's how easy it is to get dehydrated. Normal every day people get dehydrated and need IV's everyday. Why it's impossible for a professional athlete to get dehydrated and need an IV is beyond me.


I'm fine with this. But why did he put so much in. Iv's are legal, but the amount isn't, because it masks peds


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MAYBE... this is a sneaky ploy to try and sell a Pacquiao rematch next year?!?!

Maybe they were planning on a rematch all along, but because of the shit show that was the first fight, it went out the window.

This could be a ploy to try and convince the public that they need a rematch, and that Manny stands a chance this time! (we obviously know better).

"Hey Floyd cheated, we need a rematch!" kind of thing?

Maybe...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> I'm fine with this. But why did he put so much in. Iv's are legal, but the amount isn't, because it masks peds


if saline injections 100 percent masks ped use then no one in post mma fight tests would ever get caught as ivs and unrestricted amounts are legal, and have been, until this october.

also, floyd wouldve had to have ivd before every single one of his previous blood tests leading up to the fight itself, i believe six or seven.

people here are irrationally acting like all the irrational dumfuk flomos that accused paq of roiding with no proof other than his supposedly head getting bigger, some small acne on his back(while particiapting in full testing) and the fact that he didnt want to draw blood 14 days before a fight yet agreed to immediately after the fight and unlimited random before the 14 day cutoff. two weeks on peds will do fuk all for fuking nothing

keith thurman being rational about the whole situation which is much to do about nothing


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Not sure what the big deal is with taking vitamins and natural minerals


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

quincy k said:


> if saline injections 100 percent masks ped use then no one in post mma fight tests would ever get caught as ivs and unrestricted amounts are legal, and have been, until this october.
> 
> also, floyd wouldve had to have ivd before every single one of his previous blood tests leading up to the fight itself, i believe six or seven.
> 
> ...


good interview


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

so did anything ever come of this

It seems to have blown over and vanished in the quickness


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> i'm just asking questions. I genuinely want to know if this iv thing's only purpose is rehydration or mask peds.
> 
> I genuinely want to know wether all fighters use IV's, and this is normal. Or wether its dodgy as hell that Floyd was caught with them. Especially with the amounts.


i have a genuine hate for pacFUCKS. Anyhow im with you on learning more about the masking possibilities of vitamin saline drips. Its the only thing worth considering imo

Fighters use drips for sure. The late DLH used a drip against pooch
..Roach told Manny to "get on him" after seeing the needle marks in his arms. Dont know how prevalent drips are but they def get used sometimes


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so did anything ever come of this
> 
> It seems to have blown over and vanished in the quickness


Everyone was waiting on NSAC considering its basically up to them to decide whether this was illegal or legal under their rulings. Under the USDA then he hasn't done anything wrong but they are just a paid testing org. Under WADA it is illegal but they aren't governing this fight. NSAC say they follow WADAs rules so theoretically it was illegal but then its up to NSAC to decide - I'm guessing they se it as illegal but don't want to make a judging as then their would be a case to make the fight a ND - USADA seems to have fucked up by not notifying the NSAC as far as I can see.

I expect it to be brushed under the table now.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> MAYBE... this is a sneaky ploy to try and sell a Pacquiao rematch next year?!?!
> 
> Maybe they were planning on a rematch all along, but because of the shit show that was the first fight, it went out the window.
> 
> ...


bad publicity is still publicity...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Everyone was waiting on NSAC considering its basically up to them to decide whether this was illegal or legal under their rulings. Under the USDA then he hasn't done anything wrong but they are just a paid testing org. Under WADA it is illegal but they aren't governing this fight. NSAC say they follow WADAs rules so theoretically it was illegal but then its up to NSAC to decide - I'm guessing they se it as illegal but don't want to make a judging as then their would be a case to make the fight a ND - USADA seems to have fucked up by not notifying the NSAC as far as I can see.
> 
> I expect it to be brushed under the table now.


During the Berto - Mayweather taping, the NSAC commissioner went on record and spoke for NSAC specifically and clearly stated Mayweather did absolutely nothing wrong. He said this on live air.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> During the Berto - Mayweather taping, the NSAC commissioner went on record and spoke for NSAC specifically and clearly stated Mayweather did absolutely nothing wrong. He said this on live air.


I didn't watch the fight so I aint seen it yet. I guess NSAC don't follow WADA rulings then.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Everyone was waiting on NSAC considering its basically up to them to decide whether this was illegal or legal under their rulings. Under the USDA then he hasn't done anything wrong but they are just a paid testing org. Under WADA it is illegal but they aren't governing this fight. NSAC say they follow WADAs rules so theoretically it was illegal but then its up to NSAC to decide - I'm guessing they se it as illegal but don't want to make a judging as then their would be a case to make the fight a ND - USADA seems to have fucked up by not notifying the NSAC as far as I can see.
> 
> I expect it to be brushed under the table now.


they should no decision the fight.. And force a rematch at the new stadium.

Lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron Chin (Jul 31, 2013)

No wrongdoing by Mayweather. Give it up you desperate butthurt tards, Manny lost decisively. Move on. :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Iron Chin said:


> No wrongdoing by Mayweather. Give it up you desperate butthurt tards, Manny lost decisively. Move on. :rofl


Glad he cleared all that up.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Iron Chin said:


> No wrongdoing by Mayweather. Give it up you desperate butthurt tards, Manny lost decisively. Move on. :rofl


Cant bite the hand that feeds you...

Mayweather got the game on lock, he could have tested positive and it would have been explained and brushed off.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Iron Chin said:


> No wrongdoing by Mayweather. Give it up you desperate butthurt tards, Manny lost decisively. Move on. :rofl


this fucker just got paid.

after laying out all the illegalities that floyd and usada did, he comes back out and takes everything back.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

I read to... like page 10 then got fed up 

I DON'T care Fraud has left the Building Thank Fuck


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Glad he cleared all that up.


Floyd was pretty much cleared from the get go, I don't think that was ever in question. USADA clearly stated that he violated the WADA list of banned substances with his IV, which is why they gave him the TUE, to make sure he was in compliance. This still leaves me wondering, so does NSAC not go by the WADA banned substance list, is this on a case to case basis? Can all boxers start using IVs (that exceed 50 ml per hour) in Nevada?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Iron Chin said:


> No wrongdoing by Mayweather.


Except that he never actually addressed what the controversy has been. His basis for claiming Mayweather did nothing wrong is that "he did not violate the WADA-prohibited list for any type of drugs," but the type (vitamins and saline) was never what was in question - it was the amount, the method for administering it, and the procedure for getting approval.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Floyd was pretty much cleared from the get go, I don't think that was ever in question. USADA clearly stated that he violated the WADA list of banned substances with his IV, which is why they gave him the TUE, to make sure he was in compliance. This still leaves me wondering, so does NSAC not go by the WADA banned substance list, is this on a case to case basis? Can all boxers start using IVs (that exceed 50 ml per hour) in Nevada?


Sounds like they either don't go by WADA banned substance list or Floyd didn't go over the allowed amount. USADA said he took the additional step of applying for the license to stay in compliance, never specifically say he went over the amount or had to fill it out, maybe he took the extra step just in case? If not and it's not the WADA guidelines they go by in Nevada, then yes all boxers can do it, why wouldn't they be able to?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Sounds like they either don't go by WADA banned substance list or Floyd didn't go over the allowed amount. USADA said he took the additional step of applying for the license to stay in compliance, never specifically say he went over the amount or had to fill it out, maybe he took the extra step just in case? If not and it's not the WADA guidelines they go by in Nevada, then yes all boxers can do it, why wouldn't they be able to?


Lets not go back to that, USADA made it clear that he submitted the TUE request after he had administered the fluid. They gave him an exception to remain in compliance. This is clear.

It's OK though, this makes it clear that any boxer could be on something. Why bother with USADA.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lets not go back to that, USADA made it clear that he submitted the TUE request after he had administered the fluid. They gave him an exception to remain in compliance. This is clear.
> 
> It's OK though, this makes it clear that any boxer could be on something. Why bother with USADA.


As if that needed to be made clear in the first place. One scheduled piss test right before or right after the fight is the standard. If you think guys are beating USADA's far superior testing protocols (and I know they are) then WTF do you think is going on with the vast majority of these guys who don't volunteer themselves for any additional testing?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> As if that needed to be made clear in the first place. One scheduled piss test right before or right after the fight is the standard. If you think guys are beating USADA's far superior testing protocols (and I know they are) then WTF do you think is going on with the vast majority of these guys who don't volunteer themselves for any additional testing?


My point, USADA doesn't make a difference. Floyd does what he wants with them, others probably do the same. Just another marketing tool.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> My point, USADA doesn't make a difference. Floyd does what he wants with them, others probably do the same. Just another marketing tool.


As I said, their testing protocols are far more stringent than the state boxing commissions and there is scant evidence that Floyd "does what he wants with them". He was found to have some IV bags filled with water and vitamins and was tested both before and after they were administered. Was more than the WADA approved amount administered? Maybe, maybe not. Could they have been used to dilute illegal PEDs in his system? Maybe, maybe not, but he was tested prior to them being administered, so probably not. As I said when I first responded to this thread, this is a total non-story. He wasn't caught with anything illegal and there's no proof that he did anything outside the rules, but some people will pretend as if this is a big deal and that he's a confirmed cheat with no more proof than the fact that they dislike him for whatever reason.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> As I said, their testing protocols are far more stringent than the state boxing commissions and there is scant evidence that Floyd "does what he wants with them". He was found to have some IV bags filled with water and vitamins and was tested both before and after they were administered. Was more than the WADA approved amount administered? Maybe, maybe not. Could they have been used to dilute illegal PEDs in his system? Maybe, maybe not, but he was tested prior to them being administered, so probably not. As I said when I first responded to this thread, this is a total non-story. He wasn't caught with anything illegal and there's no proof that he did anything outside the rules, but some people will pretend as if this is a big deal and that he's a confirmed cheat with no more proof than the fact that they dislike him for whatever reason.


i'm really confused. It's illegal to use an IV to pump more than 50 l per hour of vitamins in your system because it gives you an unfair rehydration advantage and more importantly, it masks PED use. FLoyd was caught red handed pumping over 200 ml into his system.

Isn't it straight forward? That amount of iv use is banned cos it masks peds. Floyd did it, and got caught, but the agency he pays for chose not to mention it. They even let him file an exception 15 days after the fight.

very dodgy to me.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad the illiterate fuck has retired, can the flomos now fuck off thank you pls


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

JohnAnthony said:


> i'm really confused. It's illegal to use an IV to pump more than 50 l per hour of vitamins in your system because it gives you an unfair rehydration advantage and more importantly, it masks PED use. FLoyd was caught red handed pumping over 200 ml into his system.
> 
> Isn't it straight forward? That amount of iv use is banned cos it masks peds. Floyd did it, and got caught, but the agency he pays for chose not to mention it. They even let him file an exception 15 days after the fight.
> 
> very dodgy to me.


:lol: at "unfair rehydration advantage" and where's your evidence that he pumped more than "50 l per hour of vitamins" (which would be physically impossible, BTW)? Also, the agency he pays for did mention it, otherwise you wouldn't have heard about it in the first place, and no, they did not let him file an exception 15 days after the fight. Try actually clicking on the links that have been posted here and reading them before responding to me again because you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :lol: at "unfair rehydration advantage" and where's your evidence that he pumped more than "50 l per hour of vitamins" (which would be physically impossible, BTW)? Also, the agency he pays for did mention it, otherwise you wouldn't have heard about it in the first place, and no, they did not let him file an exception 15 days after the fight. Try actually clicking on the links that have been posted here and reading them before responding to me again because you clearly have no idea what you're talking about.


maybe I misunderstood it.

here's what I thought happened.

FLoyd was caught doing something that wasn't allowed without pre applying.

They didn't mention is to NSAC and the fight went ahead.

2 weeks after the fight they gave him an excemption for it.

Which of these things are incorrect?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Glad the illiterate fuck has retired, can the flomos now fuck off thank you pls


Our pressure is unbearable to your glass brain. It'd be easier for you to kill yourself. Are you too dumb to accomplish this simple task


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

JohnAnthony said:


> maybe I misunderstood it.
> 
> here's what I thought happened.
> 
> ...


"As was already publicly reported in May of this year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC), Mr. Mayweather applied for and was granted a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) by USADA for an IV infusion of saline and vitamins that was administered prior to his May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao. Mr. Mayweather's use of the IV was not prohibited under the NSAC rules at that time and would not be a violation of the NSAC rules today. Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program. Although Mr. Mayweather's application was not approved until after his fight with Mr. Pacquiao and all tests results were reported, Mr. Mayweather did disclose the infusion to USADA in advance of the IV being administered to him. Furthermore, once the TUE was granted, the NSAC and Mr. Pacquiao were immediately notified even though the practice is not prohibited under NSAC rules."


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lets not go back to that, USADA made it clear that he submitted the TUE request after he had administered the fluid. They gave him an exception to remain in compliance. This is clear.
> 
> It's OK though, this makes it clear that any boxer could be on something. Why bother with USADA.


Yes they made it clear he submitted a TUE request after he administered the fluid, saying he took the additional step because he wanted to stay in compliance. That is clear, not how much of it was administered.. You can assume what you want, but it's an assumption.

How has that not already been clear? They bother with USADA because they test randomly throughout training camp.. You think USADA was going to catch Floyd on fight night, so that's why he used the IV the day before? :huh USADA doesn't even test fight night do they?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> "As was already publicly reported in May of this year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC), Mr. Mayweather applied for and was granted a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) by USADA for an IV infusion of saline and vitamins that was administered prior to his May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao. Mr. Mayweatherï¿½s use of the IV was not prohibited under the NSAC rules at that time and would not be a violation of the NSAC rules today. Nonetheless, because Mr. Mayweather was voluntarily taking part in a USADA program, and therefore subject to the rules of the WADA Code, he took the additional step of applying for a TUE after the IV infusion was administered in order remain in compliance with the USADA program. Although Mr. Mayweatherï¿½s application was not approved until after his fight with Mr. Pacquiao and all tests results were reported, Mr. Mayweather did disclose the infusion to USADA in advance of the IV being administered to him. Furthermore, once the TUE was granted, the NSAC and Mr. Pacquiao were immediately notified even though the practice is not prohibited under NSAC rules."


ok, so the IV isn't prohibited under NSAC, but it is under USADA, hence why you have to apply for a TUE.

This article says what I said. You need to apply for a TUE for this infusion to USADA but Floyd didn't, he got caught using it, so then applied.

I find it all suspicious. Mainly the fact that the reason the amount Mayweather was caught using is banned is because it Masks PEDS.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

JohnAnthony said:


> ok, so the IV isn't prohibited under NSAC, but it is under USADA, hence why you have to apply for a TUE.
> 
> This article says what I said. You need to apply for a TUE for this infusion to USADA but Floyd didn't, he got caught using it, so then applied.
> 
> I find it all suspicious. Mainly the fact that the reason the amount Mayweather was caught using is banned is because it Masks PEDS.


Per USADA he notified them before using the IV and nowhere does it state that he used more than the allowable amount under WADA guidelines. Per USADA he applied for a TUE after the fact just to ensure that he was in compliance. The bottom line here is that he legally used an IV containing saline and vitamins, and you can suspect and speculate all you want, but that's all there really is to it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> ok, so the IV isn't prohibited under NSAC, but it is under USADA, hence why you have to apply for a TUE.
> 
> This article says what I said. You need to apply for a TUE for this infusion to USADA but Floyd didn't, he got caught using it, so then applied.
> 
> I find it all suspicious. Mainly the fact that the reason the amount Mayweather was caught using is banned is because it Masks PEDS.


Did you actually read that? It says "Mr. Mayweather did disclose the infusion to USADA in advance of the IV being administered to him." so how the hell did he get caught? He disclosed it to them, they approved it, he administered the IV then filled out the TUE request and they approved that. So no, he wasn't caught doing anything. :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/usada-fires-back-hauser-over-multiple-allegations--95920

USADA gives more details on how the IV situation happened, how it's legal in Nevada and how the USADA doping control officer was there when the paramedic was called and administered the IV.


----------

